# cube fritzz 2008



## deathtrap18 (28. Oktober 2007)

.... hat das fritzz 2008 im Hinterrad /Hinterbau einen normalen Schnellspanner? 

hat jemand schon Erfahrung zu den Naben (Ringle Flea) ?


Es geht darum, dass ich mein Laufrad von meinem Hardtail evtl. als Hinterrad verwenden will,.
hopepro 2 + 5.1 D,.  

da ich mein Hardtail momentan umbaue..


----------



## ren` (28. Oktober 2007)

Hat Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzz 07 (28. Oktober 2007)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> .... hat das fritzz 2008 im Hinterrad /Hinterbau einen normalen Schnellspanner?
> 
> hat jemand schon Erfahrung zu den Naben (Ringle Flea) ?
> 
> ...




Hi 2008 hat sich nix geändert Rahmen Technisch ...  von den Komponenten und Farbe schon ! 

Ja hat Steckachse ... 135mm hinterbau ! 

Mfg


----------



## deathtrap18 (28. Oktober 2007)

oh,. okay alles klar,
dann werd ich wohl den Orginalsatz-LR dran belassen,.


vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## beckdogi (20. November 2007)

Hi!
@Fritzz 07: Bist du sicher dass am Rahmen nicht abgespeckt wurde? Überleg mir gerade das Fritzzle zu kaufen und wundere mich über den krassen Gewichtsverlust von ca. 1kg runter auf 13.7kg beim "The One". Hab leider die 07-Komponenten nicht mehr im Kopf und frage mich, ob (und falls ja wo) Einbussen in der Steifigkeit gemacht wurden.

MfG


----------



## ren` (20. November 2007)

Ich glaube wohl nicht, dass CUBE einen steifen Enduro-Rahmen zugunsten von 1kg abspeckt und weniger Steif macht. Das werden wohl eher die Komponenten sein, die leichter geworden sind.


----------



## Roughneck (20. November 2007)

Mit den Reifen (NN statt FA), der Kurbelgarnitur (73 mm XT statt 83 mm Raceface) sowie dem leichteren Dämpfer bringt man das eine Kilo schon beinahe hin. Ausserdem ist die Gewichtsangabe von 13.7 kg ja auch eine Herstellerangabe...  
Werde das Fritzz beim Erhalten mal selbst auf die Waage stellen.


----------



## deathtrap18 (20. November 2007)

joap.. 13,7 kg..   in kleinster Rahmengröße, ohne pedale,,..und dann noch paar hundert gramm herstellerschummelei dazurechnen 

ich muss bei meinem in Größe 18'' wohl <Fahrbereit< auch eher mit 15 Kg rechnen...      aber ist noch sehr passabel


----------



## westcab (26. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Hatte die Frage schon mal im 2007 fred gestellt.

Weiss jemand die Durchmesser der Sattelstütze. Plane evtl eine verstellbare einzubauen..

Greetz, stefan


----------



## ShogunZ (27. November 2007)

Kann Roughneck nur zustimmen - allein der Gewichtsunterschied der beiden Kurbelsets inkl. Innenlager beträgt ca. 450gr.!
Dann noch der Reifenunterschied und der Dämpferunterschied von je 200gr. und schon hat man ein knappes kg zusammen.
Soll mich aber nicht daran hindern das neue Fritzz auf 13,.kg zu bringen!  *hehe*


----------



## ShogunZ (27. November 2007)

Übrigens ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ren` (27. November 2007)

Was hastn du fürn Dämpfer drin? Das ist kein Manitou Swinger X4, oder?


----------



## ShogunZ (27. November 2007)

Ist noch der "alte" Manitou 4 Way Swinger aus'm 06er Fritzz!


----------



## ren` (27. November 2007)

Achso. Bei meinem Fritzz war kein User Manual dabei ... Jetz steh ich da und weiß nich, wofür welche Rädchen sind >.>


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Dezember 2007)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> oh,. okay alles klar,
> dann werd ich wohl den Orginalsatz-LR dran belassen,.
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!



Hallo,
Da das '08er Fritzz nun einen Hinterbau mit 135mm Breite hat, kannst Du auch deine Hope Pro 2 Naben auf Steckachse umrüsten, sollte nicht viel kosten.

Hatte das 07er auch schon 135mm Achsbreite??


----------



## Bond007 (30. Dezember 2007)

Gibt´s eigentlich einen großen, spürbaren Unterschied bei den *Oro-Bremssystemen* im Vergleich zur Magura-Marta?


----------



## ShogunZ (2. Januar 2008)

Auf'm Fritzz hab ich die Oro Bianco GM Edition und kann nun nach knapp einem Jahr mit ausgiebigen Touren, Bikeparkbesuchen und nem einwöchigem Gardaseeaufenthalt ohne Probleme weiterempfehlen. Bzgl. der Marta kann ich allerdings keinen Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (2. Januar 2008)

Na das nenn ich doch eine (sehr) gute Empfehlung!  
Welche Oro-Anlage da genau an den ´08er-Fritzz´s verbaut sind, geht leider aus der Komponentenbeschreibung nicht ganz raus, wird aber wohl genauso abschneiden wie an deinem Fritzz.


----------



## ShogunZ (3. Januar 2008)

Du meinst am aktuellen 08'er?
Da wird ne Formula The One verbaut, schneidet in der MountainBike in der 200mm-Version als überragend und in der 180mm Version als sehr gut ab.

Mein Händler hat(te) bereits das ein oder andere Fritzz im Laden, allerdings nicht mit der Formula "The One", da es bei dieser noch Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Bond007 (3. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Du meinst am aktuellen 08'er?
> Da wird ne Formula The One verbaut, schneidet in der MountainBike in der 200mm-Version als überragend und in der 180mm Version als sehr gut ab.



Yes, am ´08er-Fritzz! Die genialen Testwerte hab ich bei der MountainBIKE in den "Bestenparts" herausgelesen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

hab bei meinem 2007er mit louise die bremse gegen ne avid code getauscht. 

 die bremst megamäßig, nen richtiger wurfanker ist das


----------



## ShogunZ (3. Januar 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Yes, am ´08er-Fritzz! Die genialen Testwerte hab ich bei der MountainBIKE in den "Bestenparts" herausgelesen.



 

@hoermann: Wieiviel wiegt denn dein Fritzz?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @hoermann: Wieiviel wiegt denn dein Fritzz?



weiß ich leider auch z. zt. grad nicht. hab eigentlich nur die bremse getauscht. 
werd aber nachher mal wiegen gehen.


----------



## frax061a (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
nach tagelanger Durchlesaktion bin ich geschockt. Ich wollte mir doch umbedingt im Frühjahr ein 08er Fritzz kaufen...  .

_siehe fritzz07er
Finde es fing net gut an, mit der Lyrik, nun wird die im 08er wieder verkauft??? 

Aber ok, ist ja net umbedingt die schuld von cube, kann trotzdem ein schönes Bike sein. ABER JETZT EIN HINTERBAU DER NOCH NICHTMAL RICHTIG FUNKTIONIERT???_

Wollte mir das 08er bike mit der Lyrik kaufen, kann man sagen das es sich lohnt die 400 zu sparen oder sollte man es gleich richtig machen und die 3000 bezahlen?

1.Wäre cool wenn ein paar von euch dazu mal Stellung nehmen?
2. Schon jemand ein 08er gefahren,gesehen,davon gehört das es jemand gesehen hat ?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## deathtrap18 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hab das 2008er Fritzz in der Fox RC2 / The One Version für 2600 Taler bekommen..


such dir einen guten Händler, die machen dir alle ordentlich Rabatt.. 
und gut is! ;-)

... das Hinterbau Problem ist doch mitllerweilen gelöst, sowie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe war das beim 2007,. und wurde bereits beim 2007 ab dem Spätsommer-modell gelöst.


----------



## j-man (5. Januar 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2008er Fritzz in der Fox RC2 / The One Version für 2600 Taler bekommen..
> 
> 
> such dir einen guten Händler, die machen dir alle ordentlich Rabatt..
> ...



was soll denn da nicht richtig funktioniert haben? Zum Fritzz habe ich mittlerweile schon viel gelesen, das muss ich wohl übersehen haben. Wäre für Aufklärung dankbar.


----------



## deathtrap18 (5. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> was soll denn da nicht richtig funktioniert haben? Zum Fritzz habe ich mittlerweile schon viel gelesen, das muss ich wohl übersehen haben. Wäre für Aufklärung dankbar.



naja..  dat Problem mit der Umlenkwippe...

aber wie ICH schon geschrieben habe. .is dat ja ab spätsommer-modell2007 alles in butter.. 

manche hatte damit auch überhaupt ka trouble ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (5. Januar 2008)

was war denn mit der Umlenkwippe?? Sorry, ich habe keinen blassen.


----------



## deathtrap18 (5. Januar 2008)

axu..      .. habs bischen falsch aufgenommen ;-) 


hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221731&page=32&highlight=cube+umlenkwippe

das Problem war.. das die Umlenkwippe mit dem Hinterbau bischen zusammenstößt wenn sehr stark eingefedert wird..  ... da zu wenig Platz oder durch eine etwas ungünstige Konstruktion 

auf Seite 32 steht bischen was (hab ich jetzt mal auf die schnelle gefunden..     .. musst dich bischen durchblättern...


aber wie schon gesagt.. das Prob is ab spätsommer2007 gelöst..     das Fritzz is also jeden Euro wert... ;-)

Grüße

Paul


----------



## frax061a (5. Januar 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2008er Fritzz in der Fox RC2 / The One Version für 2600 Taler bekommen..
> 
> 
> such dir einen guten Händler, die machen dir alle ordentlich Rabatt..
> ...



wow, was ein preis. wo hast du es den gekauft? 
hast du es schon oder nur bestellt?


----------



## deathtrap18 (5. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wow, was ein preis. wo hast du es den gekauft?
> hast du es schon oder nur bestellt?



... bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe (Nürnberg - Richtung Neumarkt )

der Preis ist absolut okay.

im i-net shop: rider-store  hatte ich auch mal eine Preisanfrage gestarttet und einen Preis von 2699 erhalten.. 

dachte deswegen das der Preis vom Händler (100er günstiger) dann doch bei den meisten angeboten wird...

bis jetzt ist es nur bestellt, ob er es schon im Laden stehen hat weiß ich noch gar nicht,  ..hab ihm bei der Bestellung gesagt das ich es nicht vor Ende Februar abholen kann,. weil ich dann erst das Geld zusammen habe ;-)

...deswegen stresst mich die Lieferverzögerung auch nicht so dramatisch... 

aber am liebsten hätt ichs natürlich schon jetzt gern im Zimmer stehen X-D


----------



## frax061a (5. Januar 2008)

wie haste das mit dem probefahren gemacht? einfach so gekauft?

was für eine rahmen größe hast du bestellt und wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?

denkst du ein einsatz im bikepark ist mit einem fritzz anständig möglich?(einsteiger)

hoffe so ein preis bekomme ich auch...


----------



## deathtrap18 (6. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wie haste das mit dem probefahren gemacht? einfach so gekauft?
> 
> was für eine rahmen größe hast du bestellt und wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> ...





Probefahrt hab ich einfach auf dem 2007er gemacht,
und in 18 Zoll bestellt.

ich bin genau 1,80 M. 

...also ich bekomme das Fritzz erst und habe selber ncoh keine bikepark-Erfahrung... aber genau Bikepark-Einsatz habe ich unter anderem auch vor damit.

Wenn die Gabel voll ausgefahren ist, dann hast du eine wirklich gute Freeride-Position, also der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten.. 

Ich denke das erleichtert dir ordentliche Landungen und gutes Handling Bergab beim Bikepark

  viele nutzen das Fritzz nur für schwere Einsätze (Bikepark´s usw..  so wie ich es mitbekommen habe)..

...dafür wäre es nicht schlecht sich passende Pedale zu besorgen, die das bike nicht überschwer machen bei denen man aber auch mit normalen Schuhen sowie Klickies fahren kann: 

vielleicht die Crank Brothers Mallet 2 in Silber ?

Darüber mach ich mir momentan noch die Gedanken ^^


Ich werde es allerdings auch hauptsächlich für technische, schwere und steile Trails verwenden,. es ist ja gewichtstechnisch im relativ grünen Bereich also kann man mit guten Beinen damit auch schöne Trails selber erstrampeln.

Bis jetzt habe ich die meisten Trails mit einem Race-hardtail gemeistert...   und bin auch soweit zufrieden,. nur das eben bei sehr krassen steilen verblockten Trails das Überschlagsrisko enorm ist..   weil ich auf meinem Reaction
eine sehr gestreckte Position habe..

    ...deswegen als zweites Trailbike das Fritzz ;-)

ingesamt ist es dann mein 5-fünft-Bike :-D :-D


..joa ich drück dir die Daumen das du auch einen coolen Preis bekommst ;-)


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> viele nutzen das Fritzz nur für schwere Einsätze (Bikepark´s usw..  so wie ich es mitbekommen habe)..



heftige sachen im bikepark   dafür ist der bock doch garnicht ausgelegt. 
denke, da kannst du nochmal 40 mm federweg drauflegen. 
obwohl ich mit meinem auch mal nen park aufsuchen will.


----------



## deathtrap18 (6. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> heftige sachen im bikepark   dafür ist der bock doch garnicht ausgelegt.
> denke, da kannst du nochmal 40 mm federweg drauflegen.
> obwohl ich mit meinem auch mal nen park aufsuchen will.




Naja..      5 Meter Drops ins Flat hab ich damit nicht gemeint,...     

ist vielleicht bischen Ansichtssache was "heftige Sachen" sind...     dass es kein freerider ist, das ist klar...

aber das Fritzz ist für "bedachten" Bikepark-Einsatz freigegeben.. 

"Bike: CUBE fritzz -/ /- CUBE stereo -/ /- CUBE reaction -/ /-
"
hmm... du hast eine schöne Bikeauswahl,. Reaction und das Fritzz..  hab ich "bald" auch ,...          ein Stereo würde mir noch fehlen ;-)     ... am besten Leichtgetrimmt - hätt ich auch gern..    aber  ,..... aber das würde dann erstmal den finanziellen Rahmen sprengen ^^  XD 

aber goud..    ein Reaction und ein Fritzz als Gegenstück reichen mir auch erstmal aus


----------



## Fritzz 07 (6. Januar 2008)

Hi ... leutz ... 

das Fritzz ist zwar sehr agiel und wendig ... durch seine Sitzposition läd es gerade dazu ein in einem Bikepark gefahren zuwerden ... aber es ist nicht dafür ausgelegt ... das wird jeder Händler bestätigen ! 


Mein Fritzz hats hintersich ... momentan ist es eingeschickt ... und ich fahre damit kein DH oder Bikepark ... nur singeltrails, touren ... und den ein oder andern absatz ... was sich aber in grenzen hält ; ) 

Für den Bikepark habe ich ein DH Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (6. Januar 2008)

gut, ich denke es ist schwer ein bike zu finden dass alles mitmacht.
ich denke allerdings ein bißchen bikepark macht das fritzz bestimmt mit,oder?

ich brauche halt ein bike mit dem ich touren fahren kann und als anfänger in den bikepark gehen kann. soll halt ein reinschnuppern in die DH-Szene sein. gehe nicht davon aus das ich mit dem bike 5m sprünge machen werde. 
sollte sich mein fahrstill dann um einiges gebessert haben und es spaß macht kann ich ja mal ein ein DH-bike denken.

ODER?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Mein Fritzz hats hintersich ... momentan ist es eingeschickt ...
> 
> ...



was haste denn angestellt mit unser aller fritzz ?


----------



## Fritzz 07 (7. Januar 2008)

Morgen ...   es war auf einem Singeltrail ... 

schön kurvig und sehr schnell ... kleine absätze von etwa 50cm ... 3-4 stück ... 

Es knackte ... hörte sich aber ehr so an als hätte das Schaltwerk angeschlagen oder die Kette ... also nix ungewöhnliches ...  

So ziemlich am ende des Singeltrails ein heftiger knall ... und der hinterbau ist zusammean gesackt  ...   erstmal angehalten und den schaden begutachted  


Die zwei unteren Lager mit Bolzen ( an der Wippe gesehen unten, Schwinge vom Hinterbau ) sind gebrochen ... 

Fazit die Schwinge ist mit der verstrebung in den Dämpfer eingeschlagen, die jetzt eine Beule aufweißt und verzogen ist ... ob der Dämpfer das Specktagel überlebt hat kann ich nicht sagen das wird sich zeigen ... 

Ein lager hing noch in der Schwinge ... es lies sich kaum noch drehen, könnte eventuel was mit den Lagern zutuhn haben ... ansonsten wüste ich nicht ... 
da ich auch normal wiege etwa 75kg  

Das Fritzz ist und bleibt ein Geiles Bike für mich ...


----------



## j-man (7. Januar 2008)

krasse Geschichte, hoffentlich nur ein Einzelfall.


----------



## fatz (7. Januar 2008)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Morgen ...   es war auf einem Singeltrail  ...


na prima, sowas muss mein stereo auch einstecken. mal schaun, werd demnaechst eh mal
die lager ausbauen.....


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Januar 2008)

Schade, dass Bonzai nicht hier ist. Er könnte Euch näheres bzgl. Bikeparktauglichkeit, etc.  erzählen.
Überzeugt Euch bitte selbst unf schaut mal seine Bilder an.
Ich war auch schon in Leogang und in Bischofsmais, dazu noch am Gardasee, wo das Fritzz keineswegs mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2008)

aber an bonzai's bike ist ausser dem rahmen auch nix mehr original *grins*


----------



## Trumpf (7. Januar 2008)

Der 2007er Rahmen hat ja auch andere Innenlager Maße und schmaleren Hinterbau (135mm anstatt 150mm wie 2006) deshalb lässt sich dass wohl eh nicht mehr so leicht vergleichen.
Mir ist zwar am 2006er Modell auch schon einmal ein Schwingenlager zerbrochen, trotzdem hab ich eine Menge Spass mit dem Bike. Ich hab mittlerweile 5700 KM auf das Fritzz draufgestrampelt (1% davon Asphalt und 2% davon flach) und seitdem keinen Schaden mehr gehabt. Ausser jeder Menge neuer Bremsbeläge.. einen Satz neue Big Bettys und 2 neue Ketten.

Ich muss ja auch mal wieder Cube loben anstatt nur rumzustänkern.


----------



## frax061a (8. Januar 2008)

hört sich ja ganz gut an mit der bikepark tauglichkeit.

hoffe mal ich bekomme ein anständigen preis und habe net so lange wartezeit. soll ja bei cube extrem sein.

wenn nicht muss ich mir vielleicht doch nochmal das lapierre spicy anschauen, was aber meiner meinung net so stabil wie das fritzz aussieht.


----------



## frax061a (10. Januar 2008)

hallo, 
jemand eine idee wo ich ein testbike bekommen könnte? im notfall kann man ja auch das 2007er testen, aber wo?
komme aus frankfurt falls das hilf.

danke schonmal


----------



## beckdogi (15. Januar 2008)

Jaja ich weiss, das Mountainbike Magazin ist nicht jedermanns Sache, drum bitte nicht gleich verprügeln:

Bin verwirrt wie aus dem (anno Test 07/06) sehr guten, "fast hervorragenden" Fritzz 06 mit "perfekt ausbalanciertem Fahrwerk" und "zentraler Sitzposition" im aktuellen Test (02/08) ein Fritzz 08 mit "hoher und hecklastiger Ausrichtung" das "etwas zäh zu Werke geht" mutiert ist.

Ist nun 
a) die Konkurrenz in 2 Jahren deutlich besser geworden und das Fritzz sticht nicht mehr so heraus,
b) Cube zahlt kein Schmiergeld mehr an MTB, 
c) die Cubaner haben das Ding tatsächlich hecklastiger und zäh zu Werke gehend umdesigned 
oder was ganz anderes des Rätsels Lösung?


----------



## Roughneck (15. Januar 2008)

Es wird hauptsächlich das Ansprechverhalten des Fahrwerks kritisiert. Frühere Beurteilungen lobten das Ansprechverhalten hingegen in den höchsten Tönen. Ev. machte die Testcrew ein sehr eigenwilliges Setup... Wir werden es nicht erfahren.

Zu dem Kritikpunkt der Hecklastigkeit: Je nach Körper- und Rahmengrösse denke ich auch, dass man auf einem Cube Fritzz (auch Stereo oder Sting) durch das spezielle Sitzrohr sehr weit hinten sitzt. Daher ist es wichtig, dass man sich die richtige Rahmengrösse auswählt und das Bike sowieso zur Probe fährt.
Ich mache mir auf jeden Fall keine Sorgen um das Fritzz, nur weil eine "Fachzeitschrift" in einem Test die Gesamtbeurteilung "Gut" abdruckte.


----------



## Fritzz 07 (15. Januar 2008)

Huhu ... also zum Test in der Zeitung ... 

Hat mich erlichgesagt etwas verwundert ... gerade wenn man es mit den vorjahres Testbericht vergleicht ... wie schon erwähnt wurde!

Finde auch die Abstufung etwas merkwürdig das es kein Freerider sein soll ... nichtmal annährend ... wobei andere Bikes klar dafür definiert wurden  



Des weitern zu meinem Fritzz ... der Schaden wurde Komplett behoben, Neu Schwinge, Lager, Bolzen und sogar ein Neuer Dämpfer Swinger 4x ... 

Mir fehlen die Worte einfach nur TOP Serviceleistung bei Cube !!!


----------



## deathtrap18 (15. Januar 2008)

... ich habe den Bericht auch vor paar Tagen gelesen.



Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Huhu ... also zum Test in der Zeitung ...
> 
> Hat mich erlichgesagt etwas verwundert ... gerade wenn man es mit den vorjahres Testbericht vergleicht ... wie schon erwähnt wurde!
> 
> ...




Wie schon "fritzz2007" sagte, das nicht mal bischen als Freerider eingestuft worden ist wundert mich ebenfalls,
andere Bikes hingegen, die teilweise fast schon zarte Streben haben im Gegenzug zum Fritzz, dass wirklich wuchtig wirkt, wurden dann teils mit guten Freeride Ambitionen eingestuft..      einfach irree...!

Aber die Test´s sind meines Erachtens sowieso Kinderkram!
Wie kann man z. B. ein 6000 Eur Bike mit einem für 3000 EUR vergleichen????     mit Rabatt sogar für 2600 EUR erhältlich.

Man kann doch nicht die Ausstattung und das Gewicht der Bikes in diesen lächerlichen Diagrammen vergleichen wenn das absolut andere Preisklassen sind. 

dann nimm ich die restlichen 3000 EUR und pimpe das Fritzz mit superteuren, leichten aber stabilen Parts, noch edleren Laufrädern, spare Gewicht, und hab am Ende immer noch Geld übrig..        dann zieht es sich Up-Hill auch wesentlich leichter rauf, als von diesen M-B-Magazin-Weichei-verwöhnten Pappnasen beschrieben


Warum werden auch nicht andere Quellen einbezogen, das Scott Ransom, die Carbonversionen sind letztes Jahr zu 70% zu Bruch gegangen (Quelle: zwei Bike-Händler und nicht von der Konkurrenz) und mussten ausgetauscht werden. "Testurteil Sehr gut!" 
(nichts gegen Scott, ist ansich auch eine feine Marke, aber auch die haben mit Problemen zu kämpfen,.   .. zahlen aber wohl höhere Schmiergelder ^^ 

sorry falls etwas off-topic, aber das musste mal gesagt werden,.  als Initiator des Thread hab ich die Lizenz dazu ;-)

ansonsten blätter ich eigentl. ab und zu ganz gern in den bunten Heften, ... macht halt einfach mehr Spaß als nur im I-net zu lesen..      nur Ernst nehmen darf man das ja bekanntermassen nicht alles...


----------



## ShogunZ (16. Januar 2008)

Die Bike-Tests in den Zeitschriften werden immer unglaubwürdiger!

Daher: Probefahren ---> selber entscheiden!


----------



## Trumpf (16. Januar 2008)

Kommt mir auch so vor als wär Cube bei den Zeitschriften irgendwie in Ungnade gefallen. 
Früher wurde auch bei Bildern die benutzt wurden um irgendwas zu veranschaulichen ein Cube als "Beispiel" genommen. 
In fast jeder Test-Kategorie war grundsätzlich immer ein Cube mit dabei. Aber seit ein paar Monaten sieht man da kaum noch was von Cube. Komisch... Egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roughneck (16. Januar 2008)

Wurde schon jemandem ein '08er Fritzz geliefert? Einige Fotos würden diesem Themenbereich gut stehen...


----------



## frax061a (16. Januar 2008)

so was ich bis jetzt gehört habe sind die Liefertermine ab Anfang Februar bis ende März gestreut.(gilt natürlich nur für die Händler die vorbestellt haben)


----------



## ShogunZ (16. Januar 2008)

....wahrscheinlich fahren jetzt die ganzen Tester _Canyon_! 

Ich hab meinen schon mal gepostet, aber hier nochmal! Die Lackierung ist ein wenig anders als beim Serien-08er!


----------



## j-man (16. Januar 2008)

@ ShogunZ nice, aber wo ist der weiße Schriftzug?


----------



## ShogunZ (16. Januar 2008)

@j-man: Das ist ne Art Sonderlackierung, hab ich aufgrund eines Garantiefalles so bekommen! Der Schriftzug ist glänzend, die Pulverbeschichtung matt - sieht live Hammer aus!


----------



## frax061a (17. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch so vor als wär Cube bei den Zeitschriften irgendwie in Ungnade gefallen.
> Früher wurde auch bei Bildern die benutzt wurden um irgendwas zu veranschaulichen ein Cube als "Beispiel" genommen.
> In fast jeder Test-Kategorie war grundsätzlich immer ein Cube mit dabei. Aber seit ein paar Monaten sieht man da kaum noch was von Cube. Komisch... Egal...



Ich denke man sollte es nicht zu ernst nehmen, hab mir jetzt extra nochmal den Test aus der "Freeride" durchgelessen...dann auf einmal, oh das ist ja die 3. Generation vom Fritzz, nicht dass ich das nicht gewusst habe, allerdings habe ich mir in dem Zusammenhang nie vor Augen geführt, dass es nun ein ausgereiftes Bike ist. Der einzigste Mangel wurde behoben(die Bremsen), nun den klaren Testsieger aus der "Mountainbike" "The One". Nun müßte das Fritzz ein perfektes Bike sein. 
Was "Mountainbike" sagt bezüglich des Fahrwerkes...naja, denke das kann auch gut eine Sache des Geschmackes sein.
Ich denke es ist ein super Bike.


----------



## ren` (17. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> ....wahrscheinlich fahren jetzt die ganzen Tester _Canyon_!
> 
> Ich hab meinen schon mal gepostet, aber hier nochmal! Die Lackierung ist ein wenig anders als beim Serien-08er!



Joa, sieht schon fett aus ... Nicht das jetzt wieder die CC-Freaks kommen und meinen, das Fritzz hätte zuviel Federweg


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Januar 2008)

ren` schrieb:


> Joa, sieht schon fett aus ... Nicht das jetzt wieder die CC-Freaks kommen und meinen, das Fritzz hätte zuviel Federweg



Ich bau's mir mit ner SID auf - reine Auslegung auf Marathon und CC!


----------



## Cam-man (17. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen,
bilder von einem erhaltenen fritzz in K18 ausstattung wären auch mal interessant, findet man nirgends welche. vllt hat ja auch jemand bilder vom K18er auf der eurobike?!? (kein ahnung ob des da überhaupt ausgestellt war, war nich da)
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ren` (17. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Ich bau's mir mit ner SID auf - reine Auslegung auf Marathon und CC!



Wird wohl das beste sein


----------



## Trumpf (18. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Ich bau's mir mit ner SID auf - reine Auslegung auf Marathon und CC!



Mach ne 888 rein. Damit schockierst und verunsicherst du deine Gegner beim Start zum Marathon.


----------



## ShogunZ (18. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Mach ne 888 rein. Damit schockierst und verunsicherst du deine Gegner beim Start zum Marathon.



Gedankenleser!?


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> ....wahrscheinlich fahren jetzt die ganzen Tester _Canyon_!
> 
> Ich hab meinen schon mal gepostet, aber hier nochmal! Die Lackierung ist ein wenig anders als beim Serien-08er!



hmm, da sollte man sich aber bald gedanken machen um eine "schutzblech" lösung für den dämpfer, der wird ja ohne umwege vom reifen mit dreck beschossen  

Der Sitzwinkel sieht extrem flach aus... sitzt man damit nicht wahnsinnig weit hinten zum rauffahren??


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es einen speziellen Fender für das Fritzz, welcher den Dämpfer vor dem Dreck schützt. Wurde zumindest beim 2006er mit- oder nachgeliefert.

PS: Der schwarzmatte Frame mit den glänzenden Decals sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## ShogunZ (21. Januar 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> hmm, da sollte man sich aber bald gedanken machen um eine "schutzblech" lösung für den dämpfer, der wird ja ohne umwege vom reifen mit dreck beschossen
> 
> Der Sitzwinkel sieht extrem flach aus... sitzt man damit nicht wahnsinnig weit hinten zum rauffahren??



Geht eigentlich...hatte bis dato nen 90mm Vorbau, werd aber aufgrund besserer Agilität nen 75mm Vorbau montieren. Aber Probleme beim Bergauffahren hatte ich noch keine. Sitzwinkel dürfte laut meiner Info 74° sein.



numinisflo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es einen speziellen Fender für das Fritzz, welcher den Dämpfer vor dem Dreck schützt. Wurde zumindest beim 2006er mit- oder nachgeliefert.
> 
> PS: Der schwarzmatte Frame mit den glänzenden Decals sieht sehr geil aus!



Ja, genau! Gibt's zu jedem Cube kostenlos mit dazu!
Find ihn auch richtig geil, allerdings sieht man live erst die wirkliche Pracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fernal (21. Januar 2008)

So hab jetzt mein Fritzz wieder,  die Zughalter sind nun in der 3.Generation jetzt aus Alu, ich frag mich aber trotzdem was gegen die ganz alten spricht da diese Problemlos funktionierten. Ansonsten hats jetzt nen 1.5 Steuerohr sieht schon bischen komisch aus. Demnächst kommen noch weiße Felgen ran und nen kürzerer Vorbau. 
So und nun einmal neu und eimal alt.  Werd morgen nochmal ein Bild bei Tageslicht schießen.


----------



## Bond007 (21. Januar 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> hmm, da sollte man sich aber bald gedanken machen um eine "schutzblech" lösung für den dämpfer, der wird ja ohne umwege vom reifen mit dreck beschossen



Was habt Ihr denn alle immer nur mit diesem "Schutzblech" für den Dämpfer?  An meinem ´06er-Stereo hab ich sowas gar net dran und bin bisher auch ohne Prob´s über Stock & Stein gefahren, der Dämpfer schaut noch aus wie neu und funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## frax061a (21. Januar 2008)

Fernal schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mein Fritzz wieder,  die Zughalter sind nun in der 3.Generation jetzt aus Alu, ich frag mich aber trotzdem was gegen die ganz alten spricht da diese Problemlos funktionierten. Ansonsten hats jetzt nen 1.5 Steuerohr sieht schon bischen komisch aus. Demnächst kommen noch weiße Felgen ran und nen kürzerer Vorbau.
> So und nun einmal neu und eimal alt.  Werd morgen nochmal ein Bild bei Tageslicht schießen.




hey, welche rahmengröße hast du? bei dir fehlt irgendwie ein rohr an der sattelstütze.  rahmengröße S vielleicht?


----------



## Fernal (21. Januar 2008)

Der Kandidat erhäkt 100 Punkte, ja ist die S .


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

Fernal schrieb:


> Der Kandidat erhäkt 100 Punkte, ja ist die S .



wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## ren` (22. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr auch die S und bin 1,70.


----------



## KäptnFR (22. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Aber Probleme beim Bergauffahren hatte ich noch keine. Sitzwinkel dürfte laut meiner Info 74° sein.


so steht es auf deren hp, sieht aber irgendwie viel flacher aus als 74°, (bzw sieht viel flacher aus als mein sitzwinkel und der hat angeblich 73,5°)

Die philosophie der fritzz-geometrie erschliesst sich mir deshalb nicht so ganz ehrlich gesagt: das oberrohr ist bei der 20" variante (enspricht wohl XL beim ransom?) um 4cm (!) kürzer als beim ransom. Muss es ja fast auch sein, damit dahinter der dämpfer platz hat. Deshalb ist der Sattel bei ausgefahrener stütze auch gar nicht so weit hinterm tretlager (siehe cube hp) wie ich zunächst aufgrund des flachen sitzwinkels vermutet habe. ich weiß halt nicht obs wirklich sooo sinnvoll ist bei nem Enduro/FR Bike, daß sich die horizontale position des sattels mit unterschiedlich ausgefahrener stütze so stark ändert  
Denn wenn die position mit ausgefahrener stütze passt, wandert der sattel beim runterfahren mit ganz abgesenktem Sattel halt arg weit nach vorne. Für nur-im-stehen-abfahrer ok, aber für trail-opas wie mich, die gerne zwischendurch mal sitzen, eher anstrengend.

Ansonsten schickes bike 



Bond007 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn alle immer nur mit diesem "Schutzblech" für den Dämpfer?  An meinem ´06er-Stereo hab ich sowas gar net dran und bin bisher auch ohne Prob´s über Stock & Stein gefahren, der Dämpfer schaut noch aus wie neu und funktioniert einwandfrei!


Stöcke und Steine sind auch weniger das problem  , aber so richtig durchn matsch und pfützen damit...? 
Wobei dieses problem eigtl die meisten räder haben, weswegen ich bei meinem "allwetter-rad" eigtl immer son hässliches mini-schutzblech hinten dran bastel.


----------



## Roughneck (22. Januar 2008)

Fernal schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mein Fritzz wieder,  die Zughalter sind nun in der 3.Generation jetzt aus Alu, ich frag mich aber trotzdem was gegen die ganz alten spricht da diese Problemlos funktionierten. Ansonsten hats jetzt nen 1.5 Steuerohr sieht schon bischen komisch aus. Demnächst kommen noch weiße Felgen ran und nen kürzerer Vorbau.
> So und nun einmal neu und eimal alt.  Werd morgen nochmal ein Bild bei Tageslicht schießen.




Was für ein Steuerrohr hatte dann die 2007er Variante?


----------



## Cam-man (22. Januar 2008)

> Was für ein Steuerrohr hatte dann die 2007er Variante?


eigentlich hatten doch alle "härteren" cubes ab 2007 schon ein 1.5 steuerrohr.
sogar das AMS 125. 
mfg


----------



## xalex (22. Januar 2008)

ren` schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch die S und bin 1,70.



ist das denn nicht ein bißchen arg kurz?

das 18" wa  mir tendenziell zu hoch, von der länge wärs aber okay gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> bilder von einem erhaltenen fritzz in K18 ausstattung wären auch mal interessant, findet man nirgends welche. vllt hat ja auch jemand bilder vom K18er auf der eurobike?!? (kein ahnung ob des da überhaupt ausgestellt war, war nich da)
> MfG



JA.Hab es heute zufällig beim Fahrrad Franz gesehen, wollte eigentlich nur Werkzeug kaufen, hätte nicht damit gerechnet das sie es haben.
Allerdings kein "The One".  Aber kurze Proberunde war drin. Denke es wir wohl bei 1,78m ein 18".


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> ist das denn nicht ein bißchen arg kurz?
> 
> das 18" wa  mir tendenziell zu hoch, von der länge wärs aber okay gewesen.



wo war es dir zu hoch? vorne kurz vor dem Lenker? Weil 16" und 18" unterscheiden sich fast nur von der Länge. 
Hab auf dem 18" ne kurze Runde gedreht. Bei 1,78 ist es allerings schon das Limit, da der Sattel halt doch ein wenig höher ist, jedoch nicht das Oberrohr. Fand es allerdings nicht unhandlich. Naja, entgültig enscheiden wir es sich dann wohl in ca. 2wochen.


----------



## ShogunZ (22. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 1,77m und komme mit meinem 18" super zurecht!


----------



## Trumpf (22. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 1,77m und komme mit meinem 16 Zoll Fritzz super zurecht.   
(Das Sting fahr ich aber in 18 Zoll)


----------



## Fernal (22. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 1,72m auf S passt so, sollte aber wegen Schritthöhe nicht höher sein. Und mein Fritzz altes Fritzz war noch der 2006er Rahmen, der Rahmen wurde ja erst im laufe letzten Jahres überarbeitet, dabei haben sich auch die Maße verändert, ich bekomme zb den Sattel niedriger eingestellt und der Steurrohrwinkel ist auch Flacher geworden.


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

der eine ist bei 1,77m mit S zufrieden der andere mit M. Ihr macht es mir nicht gerade einfach. 
Liegt wohl daran das die beide Rahme sich wirklich nur von der Länge unterscheiden. Oberrohr ist ja ziemlich gleich.


----------



## Trumpf (22. Januar 2008)

Ich muss dazusagen dass ich auch den Sattel nicht wirklich auf meine Beinlänge x 0.89 eingestellt habe sondern tiefer sitze und dadurch viel schneller den Berg hoch komme als wenn der Sattel in der "richtigen" Höhe ist. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so. Irgendwie sitz ich so viel besser "im" Bike. Runter komm ich mit der Satteleinstellung sowieso auch schneller.


----------



## ren` (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> der eine ist bei 1,77m mit S zufrieden der andere mit M. Ihr macht es mir nicht gerade einfach.
> Liegt wohl daran das die beide Rahme sich wirklich nur von der Länge unterscheiden. Oberrohr ist ja ziemlich gleich.



Naja, die Sattelrohr-Höhe müsste ja auch unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

ren` schrieb:


> Naja, die Sattelrohr-Höhe müsste ja auch unterschiedlich sein.



ja das stimmt. aber das hat ja kein Einfluss auf auf die Sitzposition, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

danke fürs posten!
irgendwie sieht die lyrik am fritzz fetter aus als die talas...
mfg


----------



## Roughneck (24. Januar 2008)

jep, find ich auch!


----------



## j-man (24. Januar 2008)

nice 

Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße ist das? Oder gar nicht Deins??


----------



## Roughneck (24. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> nice
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße ist das? Oder gar nicht Deins??



Nice, ist wohl nicht auf die Fotoqualität bezogen Thanks

Das ist das 18" bei 1.78 m Körpergrösse.


----------



## frax061a (24. Januar 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Nice, ist wohl nicht auf die Fotoqualität bezogen Thanks
> 
> Das ist das 18" bei 1.78 m Körpergrösse.



Und? Zufrieden?
Hab genau die gleiche Kößergröße und schwanke zwischen 16" und 18". Tendiere auch zu dem 18".


----------



## ShogunZ (24. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön! Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (24. Januar 2008)

ist Dir das Bike dabei handlich genug, z.B. für schmale Trails, kleinere Sprünge, etc? Sitzt Du gut "im Bike"? Ich denke an einen Kauf derselben Rahmengröße, bin 1,80m... Manch einer empfiehlt/verwendet da ja gar ein 16" 

Wenn Du richtig nett wärst, könntest Du vielleicht mal die Schrittfreiheit messen? Ich meine kurz vor dem Sattel, nicht in der Mitte des Oberrohrs. Kannst Du noch über dem Bike stehen, ohne dass es "zwischen den Beinen klemmt"?


----------



## frax061a (24. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> danke fürs posten!
> irgendwie sieht die lyrik am fritzz fetter aus als die talas...
> mfg



kp, als ich da war hab ich an deine Frage gedacht. Hab leider dieses doofe AMS davor.(angekettet) Könnte ja nicht ahnen das ich 5min später noch mal draufsitze.


----------



## Roughneck (24. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Und? Zufrieden?
> Hab genau die gleiche Kößergröße und schwanke zwischen 16" und 18". Tendiere auch zu dem 18".



Bislang sehr zufrieden, bin es auch mit 18" zur Probe gefahren - Es wartet bereits auf den ersten "richtigen" Ausritt. 
Das 16er habe ich eigentlich nie gross ins Auge gefasst, könnte Dir über Vor- und Nachteile also keinerlei Angaben machen. Für mich passt das 18er auf jeden Fall wie angegossen, es soll ja auch für FR-Touren herhalten.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

und manche sagen der hinterbau is n bissl träge?!? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... aber was sagt ihr dazu? und im vergleich? wo liegt das fritzz?
will auch eins haben....  (hoffentlich krieg ich das geld zusammen)
mfg


----------



## j-man (24. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> und manche sagen der hinterbau is n bissl träge?!? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... aber was sagt ihr dazu? und im vergleich? wo liegt das fritzz?
> will auch eins haben....  (hoffentlich krieg ich das geld zusammen)
> mfg



Das sagt das Mountain-Bike Magazin 

Nicht rumheulen, sparen


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

... das sagt leider auch mein händler, der sonst so cube verrückt is. er hat gesagt dass es im vergleich zum felt redemption ein trägeres ansprechen hat (fährt selbst n freak is ja fast des gleiche wies fritzz)...naja ich weiss jetzt nich was ich glauben soll...


> Nicht rumheulen, sparen


was denkst du? ich bin schüler...      

mfg


----------



## j-man (24. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ... das sagt leider auch mein händler, der sonst so cube verrückt is. er hat gesagt dass es im vergleich zum felt redemption ein trägeres ansprechen hat (fährt selbst fusion is ja fast des gleiche)...naja ich weiss jetzt nich was ich glauben soll...
> 
> was denkst du? ich bin schüler...
> 
> mfg



Letztes Jahr wurde ein träges Ansprechverhalten noch nirgends bemängelt, das wundert mich sehr! Ob es an dem anderen Dämpfer lag? Die Geometrie hat sich doch - abgesehen von anderer Innenlager- und Achsbreite (die sich ja auf die Kinematik auch nicht auswirken) - nicht geändert, oder? 

Fahrwerkpapst Bodo Probst, wo bist Du?!?


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

hmm ja. eigentlich komisch. er hat den anderen dämpfer auch genannt bei der trägheit.... aber der manitou kann doch gar nich besser gewesen sein!
und mit seinem fusion isser ja zufrieden... 
ach ich frag ihn nochmal und mal schaun was die mitm neuen fritzz nach den ersten fahrten so sagen...
ist es also doch kein papomobil?!?
mfg


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin ein paar Mal das "alte" Fritzz (meine das silberne, glaube von 2006) meines Kollegen gefahren und kann nur sagen das der Hinterbau wirklich alles andere als Träge ist. Meiner Meinung nach ein Superbike!

Mir gefällt der schwarze Frame wirklich ausgezeichnet! Wäre schön noch ein paar gute Bilder von aufgebauten, schwarzen Fritzz zu sehen.


----------



## Roughneck (24. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> ist Dir das Bike dabei handlich genug, z.B. für schmale Trails, kleinere Sprünge, etc? Sitzt Du gut "im Bike"? Ich denke an einen Kauf derselben Rahmengröße, bin 1,80m... Manch einer empfiehlt/verwendet da ja gar ein 16"
> 
> Wenn Du richtig nett wärst, könntest Du vielleicht mal die Schrittfreiheit messen? Ich meine kurz vor dem Sattel, nicht in der Mitte des Oberrohrs. Kannst Du noch über dem Bike stehen, ohne dass es "zwischen den Beinen klemmt"?



Werd es noch nachmessen, wenn nicht jemand schneller ist. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche dürften es um die 5 cm sein, bevor es schmerzt, ca. bei Höhe der Zusatzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (24. Januar 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Werd es noch nachmessen, wenn nicht jemand schneller ist. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche dürften es um die 5 cm sein, bevor es schmerzt, ca. bei Höhe der Zusatzstrebe.



33.15(halbe fegenhöhe) + höhe reifen+35,465+durchmesser oberrohr + halbe hinterbaustrebe= ca 75,615cm

75,615-schritthöhe= schrittfreiheit  (*-1 ; für die vorzeichen besserwisser; hehe)

wären bei dir ca. 5 cm(wie du gesagt hattest)

sind es beim 16" und auch beim 18"

habe höhe reifen und durchmesser oberrohr jeweils 3 cm angenommen, für die halbe hinterbausterbe 1cm.
habe es aus den daten von cube rausgerechnet. ;-)


----------



## Roughneck (24. Januar 2008)

Schritthöhe 85 cm... also 5 subjektive cm, nicht gemessene... Aber du hast recht, die Höhe des Oberrohrs unterscheidet sich bei 16" und 18" kaum, da beim 16er die Zusatzstrebe fehlt... (Das kleine Dreieck beim Sitzrohr)


----------



## frax061a (24. Januar 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Schritthöhe 85 cm... also 5 subjektive cm, nicht gemessene... Aber du hast recht, die Höhe des Oberrohrs unterscheidet sich bei 16" und 18" kaum, da beim 16er die Zusatzstrebe fehlt... (Das kleine Dreieck beim Sitzrohr)



ist auch ein grund warum ich das 18" holen würde. ;-)
kamm mir ganz wendig vor, kann bei gekürzter sattelstürze zwar nur noch 10cm runter aber ich denke das müßte reichen.

aso, ich dachte du wärst das mit den 80cm gewesen, naja rechen mal noch die 5-10cm weiter vorne mit rein, da der sattel für ganz hinten im weg ist.
aber ich denke die 75cm sind das maximum was man bei dem bike in 18" oder auch 16" erwarten kann.(halt direkt an der sattelstütze


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

@Roughneck
was kannst du zur hinterbaukinenmatik sagen? du hast ja das neue.
mfg


----------



## Roughneck (24. Januar 2008)

Ja, seit gestern. Habe nach dem Weekend frei, hoffe ich kann Dir bis dann eine vernünftige Antwort geben. Bislang hätte ich die Aussagen der MB nicht bestätigen können - bin jedoch mit dem 08er noch keine Trails gefahren. Die Testfahrt machte ich mit einem 07er... Daher musst du wie ich - warten. Sorry.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

kein problem, hab eh noch kein geld.
mfg


----------



## Fernal (25. Januar 2008)

Zur Änderung zwischen altem und neuem Rahmen, die Geometrie das Rades wurde auch verändert, ich bekomme jetzt die Sattelstütze tiefer ins Sattelrohr und der Lenkwinkel ist auch leicht Flacher geworden. Das Rad wirkt kürzer wie das alte. Für eine ausgiebe Testfahrt fehlt mir leider zurzeit die Zeit.


----------



## ShogunZ (25. Januar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein paar Mal das "alte" Fritzz (meine das silberne, glaube von 2006) meines Kollegen gefahren und kann nur sagen das der Hinterbau wirklich alles andere als Träge ist. Meiner Meinung nach ein Superbike!
> 
> Mir gefällt der schwarze Frame wirklich ausgezeichnet! Wäre schön noch ein paar gute Bilder von aufgebauten, schwarzen Fritzz zu sehen.



Was is' na eigentlich mitm Bonzai los? Wann kommt er denn mal wieder nach Good Old Germany?
Anfang bis Mitte April wird mein Bike startklar sein und wenn ich's so aufbau, wie ich' mir vorstell, wird's sicher ein nettes Enduro! 



Fernal schrieb:


> Zur Änderung zwischen altem und neuem Rahmen, die Geometrie das Rades wurde auch verändert, ich bekomme jetzt die Sattelstütze tiefer ins Sattelrohr und der Lenkwinkel ist auch leicht Flacher geworden. Das Rad wirkt kürzer wie das alte. Für eine ausgiebe Testfahrt fehlt mir leider zurzeit die Zeit.



Dann werd ich doch noch meine 90mm Superforce behalten und erstmal testen, bvor ich mir nen kürzeren Vorbau hol'!


----------



## Maxximum (26. Januar 2008)

mein fritzz ,üsste jetz eigentlich auch schon beim händler stehn aber der is grad im urlaub.

@shogunz  wir können ja mal ne tour oder so zusammn fahren. komm ja auch aus deiner ecke. ich schreib dir mal ne pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (26. Januar 2008)

Hey Maxximum,

stimmt...können mal ne Runde in Riedenburg oder so drehen! Wär top!


----------



## xalex (28. Januar 2008)

könnte mal jemand die tretlagerhöhe an einem 08er fritzz messen?
danke!


----------



## Roughneck (28. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @Roughneck
> was kannst du zur hinterbaukinenmatik sagen? du hast ja das neue.
> mfg



Hallo Cam-man.

Nachdem ich den Sag auf die Herstellerangaben eingestellt hatte, funktionierte der Hinterbau traumhaft. Zuvor hatte ich, bzw. mein Händler, 25 bis 30 % Sag (des Dämpferfederwegs) eingestellt. Das Fritzz machte dadurch sehr schnell sehr viel Federweg frei. Mit der korrigierten  Einstellung konnte ich gefühlsmässig Gabel und Hinterbau aneinander angleichen. 

Aber eben, meine Feststellungen sind, wie die Testberichte des Mountainbike Magazins, nur subjektiv und ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Cam-man (28. Januar 2008)

hallo, 
danke für den bericht! und


> ...,funktionierte der Hinterbau traumhaft...


huiuiui
da steht meinem zukünftigen fritzz wohl nichts mehr im wege!
(geld brauch ich halt noch, aber egal)
mfg


----------



## j-man (28. Januar 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> könnte mal jemand die tretlagerhöhe an einem 08er fritzz messen?
> danke!



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind es laut MB 375 mm.


----------



## Roughneck (29. Januar 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> könnte mal jemand die tretlagerhöhe an einem 08er fritzz messen?
> danke!



Gemäss MB sind dies die bereits erwähnten 375 mm; dies entspricht nachgemessenen 365 mm (Mitte Tretlager zum Boden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (29. Januar 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Gemäss MB sind dies die bereits erwähnten 375 mm; dies entspricht nachgemessenen 365 mm (Mitte Tretlager zum Boden).




darum gehts mir, herstellerangaben müssen nicht immer stimmen....


----------



## ShogunZ (29. Januar 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Hallo Cam-man.
> 
> Nachdem ich den Sag auf die Herstellerangaben eingestellt hatte, funktionierte der Hinterbau traumhaft. Zuvor hatte ich, bzw. mein Händler, 25 bis 30 % Sag (des Dämpferfederwegs) eingestellt. Das Fritzz machte dadurch sehr schnell sehr viel Federweg frei. Mit der korrigierten  Einstellung konnte ich gefühlsmässig Gabel und Hinterbau aneinander angleichen.
> 
> Aber eben, meine Feststellungen sind, wie die Testberichte des Mountainbike Magazins, nur subjektiv und ohne Gewähr...



Daher bin ich kein Fan von Testberichten!

Ich kann deinen Erfahrungen nur zustimmen - ich find auch, dass der Hinterbau super arbeitet.


----------



## deathtrap18 (29. Januar 2008)

...hey..sacht mal.

eine blöde, dumme und sicherlich unwichtige Frage aber...

: stand bei der Beschreib. vom Fritzz auf der Cube-webseite nicht früher: "long-travel-enduro"

jetzt:
"weisen dem FRITZZ endgültig seine Bestimmung in der Long Travel-All Mountain-Kategorie zu".

sicherlich scheiß egal, aber kann es sein, dass die Beschreib. sicherheitshalber seitens cube geändert worden ist oder stand dies schon immer so da?


----------



## j-man (29. Januar 2008)

ich weiß es nicht, aber die Beschreibung ist doch eh zur Hälfte vom Stereo "geklaut", so dass ich dem Aussagegehalt ohnehin nicht zuviel Kraft zumessen würde...


----------



## ShogunZ (30. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht auch deswegen, weil in naher Zukunft ein Hardcore Enduro bzw. Freerider auf'n Markt kommen soll ( nagelt mich jetzt bitte nicht fest), und Cube schon mal ihre Bereiche abstecken will.

@maxximum: Das "The One" von meinem Kumpel ist gestern beim Händler eingetroffen, also kann's bei dir auch nicht mehr lang dauern.


----------



## Roughneck (30. Januar 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> : stand bei der Beschreib. vom Fritzz auf der Cube-webseite nicht früher: "long-travel-enduro"
> 
> jetzt:
> "weisen dem FRITZZ endgültig seine Bestimmung in der Long Travel-All Mountain-Kategorie zu".



Ich denke eher, dass diese Kleinigkeit auf die englischen Einteilungen zurückzuführen ist. Die englischsprachigen Bikeanhänger unterscheiden in erster Linie lediglich XC/All-Mountain/Freeride/Downhill. (Dies kannst du sicher auch auf englischen Herstellerseiten feststellen z.B. SRAM, Norco usw.) Ob man als Zwischenstufe dann ein Bike als Light-Freerider, long-travel-all-mountain oder all-mountain freerider bezeichnet sind dann noch Überlegungen des Marketings.
Die Bezeichnung als Enduro ist so (im MTB Bereich) eigentlich nur im Deutschen (ev. Europ.) Sprachraum festzustellen und haben wir wahrscheinlich  unseren lieben Magazinen zu verdanken. Das schöne ist ja, dass all die verschiedenen Bezeichnungen wiederum die gleiche Schublade bezeichnen.


----------



## ShogunZ (30. Januar 2008)

Wichtig ist doch, dass die Fritzz-Rider wissen, was sie unter ihrem Popometer haben!!!


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Serwas "neue" FRITZZER,

also wegen der Klassen einteilung: des gibt Biks mit 160mm Federweg, siehe Zeitschrift BIKE, die 12,5 kg haben.

Aber ist der Rahmen, LRS usw stabil genug???? Gut wenn ich es den Berg herrunter nicht so krachen lasse..........dann?????????

Ich kann euch nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen das 07er ist sagenhaft, das 08er wird es wohl auch sein.

Ein besseres Bike um Spass zuhaben, wie das FRITZZ, wird nicht mehr so schnell geben.....Preis-Leistung...........

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Ein besseres Bike um Spass zuhaben, wie das FRITZZ, wird nicht mehr so schnell geben.....Preis-Leistung...........




ein Mann ein Wort. 

Bei mir könnte es dieses WE soweit sein. Händler gestern hat angerufen das eins jetzt da ist, allerdings hab ich mit ihm nochnicht über den Preis gesprochen. Daran könnte es noch scheitern.


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

@frax061a

macht man das nicht eigenlich, wenn man das Bike bestellt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> @frax061a
> 
> macht man das nicht eigenlich, wenn man das Bike bestellt????




denke schon das es so gehandhabt wird, allerdings hab ich es nicht bestellt. ;-) Der Händler hat es vorbestellt gehabt.


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Tipp eines Angestellten, arbeite in eine Bikeshop:

Du hast das Bike aus dem Katalog bestellt, also ungesehen, da MUSS Dein Händler was machen.

So wird es zumindest bei uns gemacht........

Welches bekommst Du?  The One oder K18?


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Tipp eines Angestellten, arbeite in eine Bikeshop:
> 
> Du hast das Bike aus dem Katalog bestellt, also ungesehen, da MUSS Dein Händler was machen.
> 
> ...



The One, was wäre da noch drin?


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

10-15% IMMER

oder besser 10% und einen Satz BIG BETTY GG.......Bester Reifen fürs FRITZZ


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> 10-15% IMMER
> 
> oder besser 10% und einen Satz BIG BETTY GG.......Bester Reifen fürs FRITZZ



ok, über 15% würde ich mich sehr freuen. Glaube für den Anfang würde ich mich mit den NN zufrieden geben. Aber für später bestimmt ein guter tip.


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Tausche den SCH.........Reifen aus.........Glaube mir wenn Du mit dem FRITZZ abissal extrem unterwegs bist, wirst mid dem NN nicht glücklich........


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Tausche den SCH.........Reifen aus.........Glaube mir wenn Du mit dem FRITZZ abissal extrem unterwegs bist, wirst mid dem NN nicht glücklich........



lass es mir mal durch den kopf gehen, vielleicht macht der Händler ja in diese Richtung ein prickelndes Angebot.

was für eine Rahmengröße, bei welcher Körpergröße, hast du?


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Haben einen "späten" 07er in 18"

bin 183cm. 

Fahre damit ca 1000 hm am stück, danke Jo Klieber(Syntace Sattelstütze) bergauf und auf Wegen (sage aus Prinzip nicht TRAILS) bergab.

Aber ich tausche den 90mm Vorbau gegen einen 45mm.......


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Haben einen "späten" 07er in 18"
> 
> bin 183cm.
> 
> ...



werde wohl auch das 18" nehmen, bei 1,78. Hab es schon bei einem anderem Händler kurz Probegefahren.
Ist schwer da jemand nach zu fragen, jeder muss sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen. 
Die Antworten waren so bei 50% für 16" genauso für 18".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Halloooooooooooo,

Muß man bei der Bestellung die RH angeben????


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Halloooooooooooo,
> 
> Muß man bei der Bestellung die RH angeben????



Ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei.
Ich hab es nicht bestellt, es handelt sich um ein Bike das vom Händler vorbestellt wurde(18").Wenn es passt nehm ich es mit. Hab beim Händler angefragt ob die eins dahaben, der Händler hat mich auf die Vorbestellung verwiesen (mit Liefertermin) und gesagt er meldet sich wenn es da ist und ich es mir anschauen kann.(gestern)


ok?oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?!


----------



## ShogunZ (30. Januar 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!



ohne zitieren, schwer nachzuvollziehen zu was du zustimmst.


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Ok.......wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet.........

Ich würde Dir auch ein 18" verkaufen


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Ok.......wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet.........
> 
> Ich würde Dir auch ein 18" verkaufen




Jetzt sind es schon 52% für 18". 

Nix für ungut, trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

Sorry, aber warum 52% ???????????????


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> werde wohl auch das 18" nehmen, bei 1,78. Hab es schon bei einem anderem Händler kurz Probegefahren.
> Ist schwer da jemand nach zu fragen, jeder muss sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen.
> Die Antworten waren so bei 50% für 16" genauso für 18".



ok?

hast du schon dein feierabendbier hinter dir?


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Januar 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHH..........

Sorry.

Stimmt Feierabend.............nicht Bier))))))


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> OHHHHHHHHHH..........
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Stimmt Feierabend.............nicht Bier))))))



net, schlimm.


----------



## ShogunZ (30. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ohne zitieren, schwer nachzuvollziehen zu was du zustimmst.



Ja, das kann ich gut verstehen - find den Beitrag selber nicht mehr!


----------



## xalex (31. Januar 2008)

nach den teilwise erschreckenden ergebnissen hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312574
fänd ich es gut, wenn jemand mal sein 08er fritzz an die waage hängen könnte


----------



## flori828 (31. Januar 2008)

Jetzt sind die Leichtbau-Heinis schon im Enduro-Thread  

Gruß


----------



## frax061a (31. Januar 2008)

flori828 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Leichtbau-Heinis schon im Enduro-Thread
> 
> Gruß



Hab es heute in der Hand gehabt, würde das Gewicht irgendwo zwischen leicht und schwer einstufen.    

@FRANZZ: Heute war ein guter Tag, morgen wird es noch besser.


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

Serwas,

Wie guter Tag????

Also wegen dem Gewicht:  denkt mal darüber nach um welches Bike es sich hier handelt!!!!!!!!! 

Ob 14 oder 15kg ist doch Sch...egal.......

Nur zur Info: mein später 07er Fritzz mit 08er XT-Kurbel, Tune Speedneedle und Big Bettys GG wiegt 14,80 FAHRFERTIG!!!!!!!

Wir wollen doch keine Bestzeiten beim uphill..........es geht bei dem Bike nur um den Spass............falls es noch nicht Alle verstanden haben........

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas,
> 
> Wie guter Tag????
> 
> ...



Du hast ein Tune Speedneedle auf deinem Fritzz ? 
Also klar, Leichtbau am Fritzz ist blöd, da geb ich dir recht, aber wieso du dann eine Speedneedle dranschraubst kapier ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

ich hatte grade noch keine ahnung was eine speedneedle ist, dann hab ichs gegoogelt und ich kann nur sagen das teil sieht aus wie mutter impotenz...
mfg


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

@Trumpf

Weil ich aus dem Rennradsport komme und der Speedneedle mir am besten taugt.

Das hat nichts mit Leichtbau zutun....

@Cam-man

nicht anschauen................AUSPROBIEREN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

> nicht anschauen................AUSPROBIEREN!!!!!!!!!!



soll ich dann ein sack drüberstülpen??  
(achtung wortwitz...höhö)
mfg


----------



## j-man (31. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> @Trumpf
> 
> Weil ich aus dem Rennradsport komme und der Speedneedle mir am besten taugt.
> 
> ...



eine Tune Speedneedle auf 'nem Fritzz muss einfach schrecklich aussehen, ich hoffe Du gehst nicht oft aus dem Sattel.


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

Spruch aus der Werbung:

Bist Du zuschwach............

@ j-man

Hallo lies mal meine anderen "Komentare", ABER für Dich: es geht beim FRITZZ um den Spass was man auf dem Bike hatt, sch... aufs ausschaun............

So wenn mich jetzt noch EINER auf den Tune Sattel anredet, aber dann


----------



## j-man (31. Januar 2008)

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

> eine Tune Speedneedle auf 'nem Fritzz muss einfach schrecklich aussehen, ich hoffe Du gehst nicht oft aus dem Sattel.



mach doch mal ein foto...
mit und ohne rider  
und mach wenns geht gleich noch detailaufnahmen, vielleicht sieht man blut auf dem sattel.... 
mfg


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

> So wenn mich jetzt noch EINER auf den Tune Sattel anredet, aber dann



upps den muss ich beim schreiben nicht mitgekriegt haben... 
mfg
p.s. das war der letzte, versprochen

EDIT: um nicht off topic zu werden hier...
es kann ja einer n fred für eierbreaker und broken eier aufmachen wenn er lust hat...


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

Also wenn du richtig heftig einen singletrail seehr schnell runterfährst.. dann gehst du aus dem Sattel und presst deine Oberschenkel die ganze Zeit mit Wucht an die Sattelflanke. Das ist einfach so. Keiner fährt breitbeinig eine heftige Abfahrt schnell runter.
Ich hab einen Selle Italia nt am Fritzz. Das soll schon als Freeride Sattel vom Hersteller gedacht sein, aber selbst der schneidet sich dabei noch schmerzhaft in den Oberschenkel. Der Schmerz den eine Speedneedle dabei verursacht will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

Turnbäutelvergesser, um den Kampfhund bogen geher........

@ Trumpf

Hab keine "enge" Radlhose an, sondern eine "Weite Downhill"


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

warmduscher?


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

@ Cam-man

5 Euro in die schlechte Wortwitzkasse.........


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

> Hab keine "enge" Radlhose an, sondern eine "Weite Downhill"


 
immerhin....trotzdem eine komische kombi fritzz+speedneedle+downhillhose
mfg


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

Doch nur beim "runterfahren" eine DH


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

für welchen?
den da oben?
wies aussieht hats ne zeit gebraucht bist du ihn kapiert hast... war ja schon n bissl länger her...dann kanner ja gar nicht so schlecht sein... 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

> Doch nur beim "runterfahren" eine DH



ahh so geht das
beim hochfahren eng dann umziehen und dann downhillhose für n downhill?!?


----------



## j-man (31. Januar 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Turnbäutelvergesser, um den Kampfhund bogen geher........





Cam-man schrieb:


> warmduscher?



was ist denn hier eigentlich los?


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

Augsburg ist ja berühmt für seine hohen Berge..........

Geh mal in die Alpen........falls Du weißt wo die sind............


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

@j-man


> was ist denn hier eigentlich los?


ach nur n kleiner battle....
aber ich glaube der franz sieht das nicht mehr mit soviel humor...
@franz
ja ich weiss wo die alpen liegen bin in dieser jahreszeit jedes wochenende da zum skifahren.
ich glaub umgekehrt eher du weisst nicht wo augsburg ist....(voralpenland)
die westlichen wälder sind das am meisten unterschätzte bike-gebiet europas!


----------



## FRANZZ (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe humor.........bast scho

Sorry


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

joa kein problem!  
mfg


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

naja jetzt aber mal wieder zum fritzz...
einer der das komplett fritzz schon hat, kann er es vielleicht wiegen??
ich bin *absolut* kein leichbau-fetischist, aber die neugier ist größer als der verstand...
mfg


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> naja jetzt aber mal wieder zum fritzz...
> einer der das komplett fritzz schon hat, kann er es vielleicht wiegen??
> ich bin *absolut* kein leichbau-fetischist, aber die neugier ist größer als der verstand...
> mfg



Es wiegt mit 95%iger Sicherheit exakt zwischen 14 und 16 Kg !!


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

naja 16... so viel wiegt ein so maches big air bike!
das kannst du dann schon ausschliessen.
14-15.5 kg aller höchstens
mehr trau ich dem nicht zu.
mfg


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

Meins wiegt laut meiner Waage 15.5 Kg und ist in 16 Zoll. Hat aber auch noch das ganz breite Innenlager mit der Diabolus Kurbel die alleine schon gut ein halbes Kilo mehr wiegt als ne XT Kurbel.

Trotzdem stimmt meine Prognose mit 14-16 Kg. Wir sind ja nicht im Leichtbau Forum, da muss es ja nicht aufs Gramm genau stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

ja hab ich schon im cube-wiege-aufruf-fred gelesen.
daher denke ich wenn man bei der alten herstellerangabe 14,25 genommen hat, hat das neue mit der herstellerangabe 13,7 genau das herstellerangabensgewicht vom alten. wenn man mal so die ausstattung vergleicht...
mfg


----------



## frax061a (31. Januar 2008)

ich prüfe es morgen. 
hab es heute angezahlt, morgen abend kann ich es holen.


----------



## Cam-man (31. Januar 2008)

das the one oder?
wieviel zahlste dann insgesamt?
mfg


----------



## frax061a (31. Januar 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> das the one oder?
> wieviel zahlste dann insgesamt?
> mfg



jep das the one, ist so geil.

hast ne pm.(preis)


----------



## timson1000 (31. Januar 2008)

@ frax: schickst du mir freundlicherweise auch eine pm? würd mich auch mal interessieren wieviel noch drin ist in Sachen Preis wäre nett


----------



## Roughneck (31. Januar 2008)

Gefühlsmässig ist mein K18 um die 14 kg. Werde es mal nachmessen, wenn ich an eine Hängewaage heranfahre. Aber mit der Personenwaage lauf ich nicht in den Keller... 

Hat jemand von euch Fritzzern schon an einem Langstrecken-Downhill bzw. Endurorennen, à la avalanche trophy oder bike-attack, teilgenommen?


----------



## Bond007 (31. Januar 2008)

So, wenn endlich mal Zeit vorhanden ist, werd ich meinem Cube-Dealer einen Besuch abstatten und mich vorranging nach dem Fritzz erkundigen...mal sehen, was er mir für ein Angebot unterbreitet, hab schließlich mein nun verkauftes Stereo ebenfalls dort gekauft.


----------



## Fernal (1. Februar 2008)

Komme gerade von meiner Hausrunde zurück und hab gleich mal noch paar Bilder vom Fritzz gemacht. Hat jetzt singleTrack statt den SOS Felgen und scheint auch nicht leichter geworden zu sein wie der alte Rahmen. Super ist, dass das Sram Schaltwerk die Kurbel vor der Kette bewart, wenn ich da an das alte XT denk und die alte Kurbelgarnitur, welche gut einstecken musste entlang der Kettestrebe, scheint es jetzt auch ohne KeFü zu funktionieren.


----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

@Fernal: Kannst du vielleicht mal die Höhe vom Oberröhr messen?

Einmal bitte ganz oben und einmal bitte Genau über Mitte Trettlager.
Danke schonmal, schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (1. Februar 2008)

Sieht top aus!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Februar 2008)

hallo fernal, hab mir grad deine bilder in deiner galerie angeschaut.
klär mich mal auf, wieso du jetzt nen neuen rahmen hast. was ist mit dem 07-rahmen passiert ?

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## xalex (1. Februar 2008)

ich war der mit der gewichtsnachfrage.

hab schon einen hang zum gemäßigten leichtbau, sogar am dh´ler.

mir geht bes aber mehr darum, dass ich evtl. 2kg über herstellerangabe schon eine wenig unverschämt finde...


----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

so, bin jetzt auch ein Fritzzer.  Seit einer Std.
Wenn schönes Wetter ist und ich ne Cam. dabeihabe, gibt es auch Pics.


----------



## Roughneck (2. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> so, bin jetzt auch ein Fritzzer.  Seit einer Std.
> Wenn schönes Wetter ist und ich ne Cam. dabeihabe, gibt es auch Pics.



Du musst von mir aus nicht unbedingt auf schönes Wetter warten 
Deine ersten Eindrücke gibst du dann auch zum Besten, hoffe ich doch


----------



## frax061a (2. Februar 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Du musst von mir aus nicht unbedingt auf schönes Wetter warten
> Deine ersten Eindrücke gibst du dann auch zum Besten, hoffe ich doch



so, heute mal ne kurze Tour gemacht. Allerdings sehr wenig Trail´s.
Denke Gabel und Dämpfer perfekt einstellen ist ne Kunst für sich, vorne bißchen zu viel Druck hinten bißchen zu wenig. 
Naja, wir die Tage erledigt.

Fazit: Hab kaum Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, schließlich hab ich vorher ein Hardteil gefahren.
Aber 1. Eindruck von dem Bike ist: ÜBERRAGEND
Bin mal kurz einen Damm(Wiese) runtergefahren, mit dem Hardteil wäre es echt hard geworden. Mit dem Fritzz hingegen war es schon fast langweilig. 
Halben Meter Sprung....Fritzz:"Langweilig, probier es doch mal mit 2m"....als ich gelandet bin wollte ich schon wie im Flieger klatschen, so sanft war es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (2. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Fazit: Hab kaum Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, schließlich hab ich vorher ein Hardteil gefahren.
> Aber 1. Eindruck von dem Bike ist: ÜBERRAGEND
> Bin mal kurz einen Damm(Wiese) runtergefahren, mit dem Hardteil wäre es echt hard geworden. Mit dem Fritzz hingegen war es schon fast langweilig.
> Halben Meter Sprung....Fritzz:"Langweilig, probier es doch mal mit 2m"....als ich gelandet bin wollte ich schon wie im Flieger klatschen, so sanft war es.



Ich glaub, da hat's wohl auch einen erwischt!!!!! 

Von meinem Aufbau gibt's morgen ein Update!


----------



## Bond007 (3. Februar 2008)

Wer von den *FRITZZER´N* hier kann denn plausible Erklärungen bzw. Kaufgründe zwischen den Varianten *The One* und *K18* abgeben? Immerhin liegt ein Preisunterschied von 400,-- Euro dazwischen!  
Ist die Rock Shox Lyrik im Vergleich zur FOX schlechter? Bekommt man mit der Formula *The One* tatsächlich eine noch bessere Bremse als bei der Oro-K18?


----------



## ShogunZ (3. Februar 2008)

So...hier mal ein kleines Update meinerseits!

Neuigkeiten:

Hope Pro II
Shimano XTR Kurbel












Mehr dazu im Album!


----------



## flori828 (3. Februar 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Wer von den *FRITZZER´N* hier kann denn plausible Erklärungen bzw. Kaufgründe zwischen den Varianten *The One* und *K18* abgeben? Immerhin liegt ein Preisunterschied von 400,-- Euro dazwischen!
> Ist die Rock Shox Lyrik im Vergleich zur FOX schlechter? Bekommt man mit der Formula *The One* tatsächlich eine noch bessere Bremse als bei der Oro-K18?



Ich fahr ein Bike mit K18 und bin zufrieden. Bin allerdings kein Bremsenfetischist. Mir taugt da eigtl. alles was ne Scheibe hat.

Allerdings käme für mich wenn ichs kaufen würde ausschließlich das "the one" in Frage. Weshalb? Klick

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (3. Februar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> So...hier mal ein kleines Update meinerseits!
> 
> Neuigkeiten:
> 
> ...



Sauber.. willst dus ohne Umwerfer fahren, oder ist die Kurbel nur mal fürs Foto drin ?
Also mir würde die Geduld fehlen dass so langsam aufzubauen.. Respekt.


----------



## j-man (3. Februar 2008)

flori828 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ein Bike mit K18 und bin zufrieden. Bin allerdings kein Bremsenfetischist. Mir taugt da eigtl. alles was ne Scheibe hat.
> 
> Allerdings käme für mich wenn ichs kaufen würde ausschließlich das "the one" in Frage. Weshalb? Klick
> 
> Gruß



Was meinst Du genau mit dem Verweis auf den RS Totem Review? Die Probleme der Lyric sollen doch für das Modelljahr 2008 (offenbar auch schon für die späten 07er) beseitigt worden sein.


----------



## Bond007 (3. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Die Probleme der Lyric sollen doch für das Modelljahr 2008 (offenbar auch schon für die späten 07er) beseitigt worden sein.



Sorry, wenn ich nun doch die Frage stellen muß - aber *was* für Probleme gab´s denn da mit der Lyric? 
Hab ehrlich gesagt keine große Lust den geposteten Link komplett durchforsten zu müssen.


----------



## westcab (3. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Meinen Neuen Cube Frizz Rahmen 18" Mit Fox Dhx 5.0 Air + Syntace P6 + Fsa Orbit
Wer Hat Intersse. Fotos Folgen In Kürze


----------



## westcab (3. Februar 2008)

Das Frizz The One 08 in 18" hat übrigens laut Händlerwaage ohne Pedalen genau 13,7 kg gewogen.
Diesmal scheine dei Gewichtsangaben wohl zu stimmen.
Zum Thema Ausstattung: Die Lyrik ist ebenfalls eine fantastische Gabel. Bin sie in Solo Air gefahren. Absolut geiles Ansprechverhalten. Durchaus vergleichbar mit der 36! Wenn RS das 2Step Problem gelöst hat, top Gabel. Allerdings hat auch Fox die Talas verbessert. Die K18 reicht mMn aus, die The One ist halt noch etwas besser...
Die Equalizer sind halt etwas schwerer.
Alles in Allem ein top Rad!!!


----------



## flori828 (3. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau mit dem Verweis auf den RS Totem Review? Die Probleme der Lyric sollen doch für das Modelljahr 2008 (offenbar auch schon für die späten 07er) beseitigt worden sein.



Ist halt immer schwierig zu sagen....so ein Thread ist ja auch keine komplette Marktübersicht. Für mich käms aber nicht in Frage in diesem Jahr eine Gabel zu kaufen die im letzen Jahr der allerletzte  war.

Wieso soll man sich da auf ein Risiko einlassen? Ist doch unnötig irgendwas zu kaufen von dem es keine Tests über Monate gibt. Und das die Probleme mit der Lyric 2008 beseitigt sein SOLLEN...würd ich auch sagen wenn ich verkaufen will. Find ich ohne Erfahrungswerte allerdings reichlich spekulativ.

@bond
Solltest den Thread unbedingt lesen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (3. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Sauber.. willst dus ohne Umwerfer fahren, oder ist die Kurbel nur mal fürs Foto drin ?
> Also mir würde die Geduld fehlen dass so langsam aufzubauen.. Respekt.



Ich bastel grad an einer 3-fach Kettenführung mit Umwerferhalterung, daher hab ich erst gar keinen E-Type Umwerfer drangemacht.

Mir geht's auch zu langsam voran, aber da ich Student bin und ich mir das nötige Kleingeld selbst erarbeiten muss, ist momentan ein wenig der Wurm drin.  

Ich freu mich auch schon, sobald das gute Stück fertig is'!


----------



## Bond007 (3. Februar 2008)

flori828 schrieb:


> @bond
> Solltest den Thread unbedingt lesen. Gruß



Hab die letzten 6 Seiten vorhin durchgelesen - scheint ja wirklich noch aktuell zu sein, ein paar Betroffene hatten anscheinend schon die ´08er-Version bekommen und mussten diese auch wieder zur Reparatur geben...  

Wären wohl die 400 Euronen mehr für die *The One*-Ausführung besser angelegt.


----------



## j-man (4. Februar 2008)

westcab schrieb:


> Das Frizz The One 08 in 18" hat übrigens laut Händlerwaage ohne Pedalen genau 13,7 kg gewogen.
> Diesmal scheine dei Gewichtsangaben wohl zu stimmen.[...]



Das überrascht mich insofern, als Cube (wahrscheinlich so wie alle Hersteller) das Gewicht immer für die kleinste Rahmengröße angibt, in diesem Fall also 16". Das 18er _muss_ also vom Gewicht her darüber liegen.


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Februar 2008)

Das "the One" von nem Kumpel in 16" wiegt mit XTR Kassette (min. ca. 60gr) und Manitou Swinger ( im Vergleich zum RP23 plus ca. 250 gr) und Easton Cully Pedale 14,2kg!


----------



## j-man (4. Februar 2008)

na jedenfalls scheint dann die Angabe von Cube für das 16er Modell tatsächlich präzise zu sein, ich hatte schon gar nicht mehr daran geglaubt. 

@ ShogunZ nach Abzug der 530 g für die Easton Pedale und die 250 g mehr für den Dämpfer landet man ja noch bei unter 13,7 kg. Wirklich erstaunlich! 

Habe ich mich dann etwa mit der Größenangabe für die Vergleichsmessung getäuscht? Wird 18" zugrunde gelegt??


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Februar 2008)

Das weiß ich auch nicht, was Cube für ne Größe heranzieht.
Aber für ein Enduro find ich 14,2kg recht ordentlich! Ich bin mal gespannt, was da bei mir so rauskommt.


----------



## frax061a (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

habe ein paar Fragen zu meinem neuen Bike.

1.Wollte mal nach euren Luftdruck auf der Fox und auf dem Rp23 fragen. Hab hinten einen ziemlich großen SAG und vorne eine ziehmlich kleinen.
Am besten ihr verrattet noch eurer Körpergewicht.

2.Hat schon jemand den Sigma Sport BC 2006 am Fritzz? Hab gehört er soll probleme mit der Entfernung Lenker zu Gabel haben?!

3. Mein Hinterbau hat ein wenig Spiel(wenn ich am Rad wackel), ist minimal. Normal???? Bin ich Fully-Neuling, daher...???

danke schonmal


----------



## Trumpf (6. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein paar Fragen zu meinem neuen Bike.
> 
> ...



Also Sag sollte das Fritzz schon so irgendwas zwischen 20% und 30% des kompletten Federwegs haben.

Ich hab nen Sigma BC2006 MHR am Fritzz. Ich hab den Sender recht weit oben am linken Gabelholm damit der klotzige Sender mir auf keinen Fall in die Speichen geht. Probleme hab ich keine damit, wohl weil ich ihn recht weit oben hab. 
Den Empfänger hab ich auch links am Lenker, damit die Strecke Sender zum Empfänger möglichst kurz ist und auch da laut Anleitung der Empfänger auf Herzseite sein soll (also links falls du von der Erde stammst)

Sicher dass du Spiel am Hinterbau hast ? Und wo da genau ? Komplett kleppern tut da bestimmt nix, im schlimmsten Fall kann ein Lager brechen und dann spürt man das Spiel, z.b. wenn du das Rad am Sattel leicht anhebst und wieder runterlässt. Auf jeden Fall solltest du genau lokalisieren wo das Spiel seinen Ursprung hat.


----------



## frax061a (6. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Also Sag sollte das Fritzz schon so irgendwas zwischen 20% und 30% des kompletten Federwegs haben.
> 
> Ich hab nen Sigma BC2006 MHR am Fritzz. Ich hab den Sender recht weit oben am linken Gabelholm damit der klotzige Sender mir auf keinen Fall in die Speichen geht. Probleme hab ich keine damit, wohl weil ich ihn recht weit oben hab.
> Den Empfänger hab ich auch links am Lenker, damit die Strecke Sender zum Empfänger möglichst kurz ist und auch da laut Anleitung der Empfänger auf Herzseite sein soll (also links falls du von der Erde stammst)
> ...



Wo genau kann ich nicht sagen. Bin der Meinung das der ganze Hinterbau sich bewegt. Allerdings ist das ganz minimal. Bin halt ein komplett steifes Rad gewohnt. Merke das auch nicht beim Fahren oder so, nur wenn ich ein wenig am Hinterrad wackel(hin und her bewege). Ist auch kein knacken oder ähnliches zu hören. Also das Spiele fühlt sich gleichmäßig an, also nicht irgendwie unregelmäßig.

Noch eine Frage....wie makant ist die Zugstufe bei der Fox-Gabel? Hab im Stand (beim Einfedern)den Eindruck als würde ein Verstellen nix beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (6. Februar 2008)

Der Hinterbau vom Fritzz/Stereo ist mehr oder weniger gleich aufgebaut - ich hatte ja bis vor einer Woche ein Stereo. Ein gewisses Spiel ist bzw. sollte ja ein jedes Fully haben, läßt sich wohl technisch aufgrund der Gelenke und Aufhängungspunkte nicht anders lösen.  
Jedenfalls hatte ich mit meinem Stereo nie Probleme gehabt, obwohl ich´s desöfteren in den Bergen auf Trails ordentlich rangenommen hatte.


----------



## frax061a (9. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein paar Fragen zu meinem neuen Bike.
> 
> ...



zu 1. So habe hinten nun 120 PSI und 2 Klicks mehr Zugstufe. Vorne hab ich keinen Realistischen Wert gehabt. War bei ca. 2,? bar, bißchen wenig, allerdings ist der SAG erst bei 15%  . Fühlt sich nun straffer an. Und der SAG passt.

zu 2. BC 2006 kommt am Montag,berichte dann, Sigma schickt kostenlos eine extra Halterung für den Sender.

zu 3. mh, nochmal nachgeschaut, kann mich vielleicht auch getäuscht haben, oder es ist so minimal.....danke @Bond007

zu 4.


----------



## bikulus (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Cube Fans
hab gestern zusammen mit meiner Freundin das Fritzz 08 angeschaut und wir sind auch ein paar Meter gerollt, macht auf Anhieb einen sympatischen Eindruck. Auch mit voll ausgezogener Sattelstütze ist die Sitzposition grad noch ok, das war mal die wichtigste Frage die es zu klären galt.
Was nicht ganz so wichtig aber doch auch nicht uninteressant, kriegt man in den Rahmen eine Flasche rein, wen ja mit welchem Flaschenhalter?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Fox?

Wir haben zum Vergleich das neue Freak Team gehabt, schaut auch sehr nett aus, kommt vermutlich vom gleichen Schweißer aus Taiwan . Würde mir als Freak Fan besser gefallen, wird aber auch ein wenig teurer werden. Der Rahmen ist 1 cm länger und das Freak ist damit wahrscheinlich bergauf besser unterwegs, aber wir suchen vor allem ein Teil für richtig anspruchsvolle Enduro Tripps, Schwerpunkt bergab un da scheint mir das Cube auch nicht schlecht
Schöne Grüße
Bikulus


----------



## j-man (13. Februar 2008)

@ bikulus wie groß bist Du denn und welche Rahmengröße hast Du ausprobiert?


----------



## bikulus (13. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> @ bikulus wie groß bist Du denn und welche Rahmengröße hast Du ausprobiert?



HI
wir haben 18" probiert, Körpergröße 1,76cm, wieso fragst du?

Bikulus


----------



## j-man (13. Februar 2008)

weil ich mit 1,80 m auch über den Kauf eines 18" nachdenke - leider stehen nirgends in der Umgebung Testbikes zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (13. Februar 2008)

schätze da bekommst du Probleme, in unserem Fall konnte man die Sattelstütze noch 2 bis 3 cm rausziehen, dann war sie am limit. Ne längere Stütze macht wenig Sinn, da du dann zu weit nach hinten kommst und nicht vernünftig treten kannst. Das ist sicherlich ein Nachteil des extrem schrägen Winkels des Sitzrohrs. Da ist das Freak die bessere Lösung.

Bikulus


----------



## j-man (13. Februar 2008)

das überrascht mich jetzt, denn hier gibt es offenbar einige Leute, die mit > 1,80 noch ein Fritzz in 18" fahren. Kennst Du denn zufällig Deine Schrittlänge? Vielleicht hast Du ja einfach extrem lange Beine? 

EDIT: Gibt es vom "Freak" eigentlich auch nur ein Rahmenset zu kaufen? Wenn ja: Wie teuer ist es?


----------



## bikulus (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo
ja die Schrittlänge liegt so bei 86 cm ohne Schuhe.
Es ist halt auch sicherlich ne Frage was man mit dem Bike so alles anstellen will und welche Sattelhöhe man so gewohnt ist.

Das Freak gibts als Rahmen und auch als komplett Bike, wird aber definitiv teurer. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab, dann liegt das Team mit eloxiertem Rahmen (nur der Rahmen) bei ca 2500,- oder so. 
Also vom Preis her ist das Cube mit Sicherheit die günstigere Wahl.
Bikulus


----------



## j-man (13. Februar 2008)

ok, dann müsste ich mit ca. 83 cm ja noch ausreichend "Luft" haben.

Habe eben selbst bei Fusion geguckt, Rahmenset inkl. Dämpfer für 2000,-. Die spinnen wohl.


----------



## deathtrap18 (13. Februar 2008)

ich bin ebenfalls 1,80 m
und habe mir das Fritzz in 18" bestellt.

mein Race-Hardtail hab ich in 20", aber mit nem Enduro stellt man wirklich andere Sachen an, ich denke 18" ist bis 1,80 M die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Eagle23 (13. Februar 2008)

westcab schrieb:


> Das Frizz The One 08 in 18" hat übrigens laut Händlerwaage ohne Pedalen genau 13,7 kg gewogen.
> Diesmal scheine dei Gewichtsangaben wohl zu stimmen.
> ...die The One ist halt noch etwas besser...



Das erschreckt mich jetzt schon wieder...
Mein Stereo "The one" black/16" wiegt laut Händlerwaage 14,125kg

(vo. 200'er scheibe, XTR Pedale,SIGMA BC2006,div. Aluschrauben)


----------



## JaniK (14. Februar 2008)

Hello Fritzz owners!

I had Fritzz 2008 model with fox rp3 on test (only one day 1200 HM). I really liked the bike, uphill 10/10, but with proper sag 20-25% I bottomed the shock on fairly innocent rocky stairs (50 cm in height).
I have some questions. Does anyone has problems with bottoming the shock? Did anyone changed the shock for something more progressive like Manitou swinger 4 way (standard on 2006 and 2007 Fritzz)

I plan to visit bike parks few time in year. I weight 75 kilos.

Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## ShogunZ (15. Februar 2008)

A friend of mine ordered a Fritzz 08 with a Manitou Swinger instead of the RP23, because he wants to visit bike parks for a several times. His dealer gave him this advice.


----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

hi
habe auch wie janik das problem dass mir der hinterbau bei 25 prozent sag bei nem kleinen drop etc total durch den federweg rauscht. wenn ich propedal auf 1 oder 2 stelle ist es besser aber dann ist er sauunsensibel.
gibts da ne möglichkeit die druckstufe getrennt von dem propedal einzustellen???
oder irgenwas anderes um das durchrauschen zu verhindern??

thx schonma


----------



## frax061a (17. Februar 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hi
> habe auch wie janik das problem dass mir der hinterbau bei 25 prozent sag bei nem kleinen drop etc total durch den federweg rauscht. wenn ich propedal auf 1 oder 2 stelle ist es besser aber dann ist er sauunsensibel.
> gibts da ne möglichkeit die druckstufe getrennt von dem propedal einzustellen???
> oder irgenwas anderes um das durchrauschen zu verhindern??
> ...



mehr druck drauf! denke du musst da wohl einen kompromis machen zwischen zu hard und  durchrauschen. hab jetzt 105psi drauf und zugstufe 0 klick´s. Hab eine SAG von ca. 35%. Bei kleinen drops hab ich noch ca. 1 cm platz bis zum durchschlag. Hatte es mal mit 110psi (SAG 25%)probiert allerdings war das bike meiner meinung viel zu hard.

wie schwer bist du den?bzw. was hast du für ein druck drauf? berichte doch bitte auch von der talas 36. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

hi 
also ich wiege mit ausrüstung so 70 kg.
druck müssten jetzt hinten knapp 10 bar drin sein. zugstufe 2-3 klicks. sag sind so ca 10 mm also viel weniger als 25 prozent.
ab nem drop von ca nem meter hab ich ca noch 5 mm bis zum durchschlag. das macht mir iwie sorgen da ich eig schon noch heftigeres damit vorhatte.

zur 36 talas rc2: geiles teil!!!!

sind so wies in der anleitung zu meinem gewicht drin steht 4 bar\60 psi drauf. sag so 25-30 prozent. ( mags soft  )
zugstufe mittelmäßig. glaub 8 klicks.
high und lowspeed druckstufe ganz nach gefühl. klicks weiß ich da nicht aber die lowspeed is ziemlich zu und die highspeed gut offen. (beides aber nicht voll zu bzw offen.  was man beachten muss ist keine der beider druckstufen ganz offen zu lassen da man (bei mir zumindest) von der anderen nix mehr merkt obwohl sie zb ganz zu ist. beide ganz offen geht natürlich wieder)
also taucht sie bei bremsen bei mir nur ca 6cm ( vollbremsung) ein und ist bei schnellen schlägen absolut sahnig. frag mich was da noch besser werden kann wenn se eingefahren ist.

denke das ich da eig ein sehr gutes setup für die gabel gefunden hab.

finds bischen schade dass so einer hightech gabel ein so ''einfacher'' dämpfer gegenüber steht. mir fehlt bei dem dämpfer eindeutig die druckstufe


----------



## bikulus (17. Februar 2008)

HI Maxximim
das mit dem Dämpfer ist wohl ein Bodo Problem 
Beo meinem Freak mit Float R hatte ich und viele andere beim Freak das gleiche Problem. Ich hab umgestellt auf DT und findes das setup viel besser mit mehr Reserve bei kleinen Sprüngen. Schätze dass das Fritzz hier vergleichbar verhält. Fahre mein Freak jetzt mit ca 30% Sag und es paßt ganz gut
Bikulus


----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

also fährst du jetzt einen progressiveren dämpfer von dt swiss oder??
welcher prgressivere dämpfer ist denn am ehesten für den missbrauch im harten gelände, sprich freeriden geeignet??

danke


----------



## bikulus (17. Februar 2008)

also ich hab den dt swiss 225, einfach und günstig und wie gesagt sehr zufrieden. Im Freak Forum schören viele auf den Manitou evolver 4 oder 6, dazu kann ich aber nix sagen, außer der war mir zu teuer damals.

Wie findest du dem beim Fritzz die flache Sattelstütze, irgendwelche Problem damit? Vorteil/nachteil? Bei meiner Freundin wird wohl die Entscheidung zwischen dem neuen Freak Team oder dem Firtzz fallen. Auf was sollte man denn beim Fritzz noch achten, gehts damit gut bergauf, oder sitzt man zu weit hinten?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

ich finde gerade die schräge sattelstütze macht die geo uphilltauglich.
dadurch hat man wenn die stütze drin ist nen schön kompakten wendigen leichtfreerider und wenn man dann die gabel absenkt und die stütze rauszieht hat man ne angenehm gestreckte sitzposition zum bergauffahren. mit propedal und abgesenkter gabel geht das teil echt auch super bergauf.
für mich ist der winkel der stütze perfekt.

nachteil der stütze ist vllt dass sie für gleiche höhe wesentlich länger sein muss als bei anderen bikes. aber das ist eigentlich nicht wirklich nachteilig da man sie weit versenken kann.

ich bin 1,80m groß und habe 18 zoll genommen. mags aber auch eher klein. 16 zoll wäre definitiv für uphill zu winzig. das würden nichtmal die 40 cm der stütze mehr helfen.


----------



## evilsheep26 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Fritzz Gemeinde, 

ich hab einen Fritzz vom letzten Jahr und bin eigentlich ganz zu frieden, aber man strebt ja nach dem perfektem bike... 
nun mein Anliegen:
durch die 2-Step Gaudi hab ich als Ersatz -wie alle wahrscheinlich- eine U-Turn mit Stahlfeder bekommen. Das Ansprechverhalten ist einfach superweich und da kommt aber jetzt der Haken und mein Anliegen:
Der Hinterbau harmoniert vom Ansprechverhalten nicht mit der Federgabel
und zusätzlich bekomm ich bei den Sprüngen immer den ersten Impuls bei der Landung ungedämpft durch
mein Rahmen ist auch schon getauscht worden und laut Cube waren die Lager alle ein wenig ramponiert...

weiß jemand einen Stahlfederdämpfer der in den Hinterbau vom Fritzz passt?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Einbaulänge und Hub sind bekannt, mir gehts um das Package
momentan fällt mir nur der Fox ein, der vom Package her in Frage kommen könnte
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Cam-man (26. Februar 2008)

frag n bonzai hier im forum der fährt des von 06 mit nem manitou glaub ich
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272542&page=2&highlight=zeigt+enduro


----------



## evilsheep26 (26. Februar 2008)

ich weiß
Sein Fritzz ist sehr bekannt 
ist auch ein sehr schicker
hab ihn auch schon angeschrieben, aber bislang leider noch keine Antwort erhalten


----------



## bikulus (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Stefan
das mußt du mir nochmla erklären, die Lyrik spricht sahnig an un der Hinterbau ist zu träge oder wie?? Was fährts du denn für einen Dämpfer? Hast vielleicht viel Druck drin um Durchschläge zu vermeiden?
Bin am letzten WE ein Fritz08 mit dem Fox Dämpfer gefahren, das Ding spricht total weich an!
Selber fahr ich ein Freak und hab seit gestern (leihweise) eine Fox Vanilla mit Stahlfeder drin, sicherlich ist die Feder zu stark für mich, aber vom Ansprechen und Sensibilität ist mir mein DT225 viel lieber.
So wie ich das verstehe ist auch der Fritz zu linear/degressiv im Verlauf und da brauchst eher einen progressiven Dämpfer

gruß
Bikulus



evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzz Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hab einen Fritzz vom letzten Jahr und bin eigentlich ganz zu frieden, aber man strebt ja nach dem perfektem bike...
> nun mein Anliegen:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (26. Februar 2008)

na ja eine Stahlfeder spricht Systembedingt leichter an
weniger Dichtungen, die in Bewegung gebracht werden müssen
Das Ansprechverhalten Vorne zu Hinten passt nicht ganz
Vorne schön weiche, nimmt kleine Unebenheiten mit und hinten muss erst das SPV "überdrückt" werden, damit er sanft arbeitet
fahr meiner Meinung nach ein "normales" Setup mit ca. 30% Sag
Cube hat beim Rahmentausch die Einstellschraube beim dem Piggy Bag(?) ganz rein  damit ich keine Rahmenkollision mehr habe, denke ich 
aber das hatte ich vorher auch schon, diese "Disharmonie"


----------



## bikulus (26. Februar 2008)

tja, ich hatte vorher auch den Float R mit inegriertem Propedal, der spricht auch nicht so weich an, der DT ist wie gesagt einfach sensibler.
Bikulus


----------



## evilsheep26 (26. Februar 2008)

ich hab den Manitou Swinger 4way verbaut

ausserdem muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, hab ich von der Luft-Gaudi a bisserl die Nase voll
ich will mit meinem Fritzz auch wieder in die Bike Parks -so lange ich noch kein Demo hab-


----------



## deathtrap18 (27. Februar 2008)

2-step Gaudi?

meint ihr damit ein Problem der alten RS Lyrik? 

oder gibt es auch Probeme bei der Fox RC2 ?



Zweite Frage:

Mein Fritzz kommt in ca. 2 Wochen endlich an,
nun scheint es nicht optimal abzulaufen mit dem Fox RP3 

..zu unsensibel durch das SPV/Pro Pedal,  oder durchrauschen des Federwegs..

sollte ich also versuchen mit meinem Händler zu reden und wenn er mit sich reden lässt, gleich einen DT-Dämpfer einbauen lassen?

Wenn "ja" welchen?  und sind diese auch für harten Einsatz geeignet  = sprich Bikepark 


Was sind eure Erfahrungen..  Was ist das Maximum an Höhe /als Drop was das Fritzz aushält?   (ins Flat bei ca. 73 kg bei halbwegs sauberer Landung)


----------



## evilsheep26 (27. Februar 2008)

servus deathtrap18

das 2-Step System hatte doch letztes Jahr "kleine Anlaufschwierigkeiten" sprich hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert
laut meinem Händler hat RS es jetzt geschafft das System bei der Lyrik zum "laufen" zu bekommen, die Totem wurde anscheinend zurückgezogen
Die Fox funktioniert anscheinend ganz gut -hab aber damit keinerlei Erfahrung

Wenn Du Bike Par fahren willst, dann frag doch Deinen Händler am besten gleich, ob er einen Stahlfederdämpfer kennt, der da rein passt
und sag mir dann Bescheid ;-)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## j-man (27. Februar 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> 2-step Gaudi?
> 
> meint ihr damit ein Problem der alten RS Lyrik?
> 
> ...




1. Mit "2-Step-Gaudi" wird wohl die RS Lyrik gemeint sein. Die Fox 36 hat offenbar nur teilweise Probleme mit schnell abnutzenden Buchsen, wenn man die Foren hier so querliest (habe selbst keine)

2. Bei den DT-Dämpfern käme wohl nur das EX-Modell ("Enduro") in Betracht; dabei würde ich aber eher bezweifeln, dass Du einen Stabilitätsgewinn oder größere Bikeparktauglichkeit erzielst. (auch da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren, ist nur meine Einschätzung)

Abgesehen davon würden mich auch mal beispielhafte Drophöhen (in's Flat oder Schräge) interessieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Frage zur Geometrie vom Fritzz, gibt es Unterschiede zwischen 07 und 08 Modell? Insbesondere interessiert mich der Lenkwinkel. Lt Homepage sinds jetzt 68° lt Tests aus 2007 sind unter 67°. Was ist jetzt richtig?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Maxximum (28. Februar 2008)

hio deathtrap: 
ich hatte anfangs auch probleme mit dem rp23. musste ihn mit sehr wenig sag fahren damit er nicht durchgeschlagen ist.
jedoch wird er von mal zu mal sensibler. denke mal er muss sich einlaufen. 
mit gleichem druck wie am anfang (da hatte ich noch 8mm sag) hab ich mittlerweile ca 16mm sag und er schlägt immer noch nicht durch. 
also sind anscheinend die dichtungen des rp23 ziemlich streng und müssen sich erst einlaufen. deswegen spricht er bei passendem druck (also dass er nicht durchrauscht) am anfang nicht gut an und hat keinen sag.
das hat sich aber bei mir wie gesagt jetz in 2 wochen stark gebessert.


----------



## deathtrap18 (28. Februar 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hio deathtrap:
> ich hatte anfangs auch probleme mit dem rp23. musste ihn mit sehr wenig sag fahren damit er nicht durchgeschlagen ist.
> jedoch wird er von mal zu mal sensibler. denke mal er muss sich einlaufen.
> mit gleichem druck wie am anfang (da hatte ich noch 8mm sag) hab ich mittlerweile ca 16mm sag und er schlägt immer noch nicht durch.
> ...



Hey Maxximum,
danke für die Info.
das hört sich wieder nach einem Lichtblick an.


Bei den Foxgabeln hat sich ja so etwas ähnliches getan, 
da die 2008er Gabeln auch erst eingefahren müssen - im Gegensatz zu den Vorgänger-Gabeln

Vielleicht liegt hier ein ähnlicher Zusammenhang vor..


Danke auch an die Anderen für die Infos.


Interessant wäre, wie gesagt noch was ich dem Frizz maximal zumuten kann.



...hoff ich mal dass die 2 wochen bis ich endlich -fritzzen- kann schnell vergehen

Servus aus Franken


----------



## bikulus (28. Februar 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo
> Frage zur Geometrie vom Fritzz, gibt es Unterschiede zwischen 07 und 08 Modell? Insbesondere interessiert mich der Lenkwinkel. Lt Homepage sinds jetzt 68° lt Tests aus 2007 sind unter 67°. Was ist jetzt richtig?
> Danke
> Bikulus



Hallo
hab heute mal mit Cube tel. haben bestätigt, dass die Geometrie sich nicht verändert hat
Bikulus


----------



## micha1 (4. März 2008)

Thema richtige Rahmengröße: kann mir vielleicht jemand die richtige Rahmengröße für's Fritzz 2008 empfehlen (Thema Sitzwinkel)? - bin 176 cm groß, Schrittlänge 83 cm - tendiere zu nem S-Rahmen (Gewicht, Handling, etc.). Ist halt die Frage ob Uphill auch noch gut geht.

Thema Nachlass: Suche auch noch einen Händler der das Fritzz The One unter Listenpreis verkauft und eventuell auch ein paar Umbauten (günstig) macht - vielleicht hat da jemand einen guten Tipp? Bin aus Tübingen.

Im letzten MauntainBike Test hat der Fritzz ja nicht so gut abgeschnitten, was meinen die Praktiker dazu - sprich IHR die dieses Teil fahrt? (Hinterbau Thematik war sehr interessant - danke)

... Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber man möchte die Katze ja nicht im Sack kaufen ...

schon mal besten Dank
Michael


----------



## bikulus (4. März 2008)

hallo
ich wäre da für M, aber testen ist wohl das Beste
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Maxximum (5. März 2008)

das mit tests ist so ne sache^^
die letzten jahre hat der hinterbau, welcher ja imme rnoch der gleiche ist, bei mountainbike bestnoten bekommen. und jetzt plötzlich so nen krasses gegenteil?? als ob in 2 jahren die anderen bikes alle besser geworden wären.
für mich ist und bleibt der 4gelenker mit horstlink eines der besten systeme.


----------



## micha1 (5. März 2008)

ist schon richtig mit den Test's ...
letztes Jahr im Bike ein super und ein paar Monate später im MauntainBike gerade noch ein gut ... was da wohl dahinter steckt  
... deshalb interessiert mich auch die Meinung von den Leuten die das Teil fahren  
Möchte damit (wenn ich mal Zeit habe) Trail's fetzen, auf Tour gehen z.B. Schwäbische Alb / Schwarzwald / bayerischer Wald / Gardasee, mal gemäßigt in Bikepark und ab und an ne kleine Runde mit meiner Tochter.


----------



## micha1 (5. März 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2008er Fritzz in der Fox RC2 / The One Version für 2600 Taler bekommen..
> 
> Hallo,
> suche noch einen Händler der das Fritzz The One günstig abgibt,
> ...


----------



## micha1 (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

suche noch einen Händler der das Fritzz The One günstig abgibt.
Wäre toll wenn Du deinen nennen Köntest !!!
Besten Dank in Voraus
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (12. März 2008)

Servus Jungs,

der neue LRS ist vorhin angekommen!






Gesamtgewicht 1764gr.






Mehr gibt's hier


----------



## @[email protected] (12. März 2008)

Irre teurer LRS, für laut NoTubes eine AllMountain. Passt sicher super zum Fritzz.


----------



## ShogunZ (13. März 2008)

Würd meinen LRS nicht als Allmountain-LRS bezeichnen....
Hier mal der komplette Text. "A great rim for all mountain, heavy duty trail use as well as slalom, mountain cross, or Super-D events."


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin nach langem Überlegen kurz vorm Kauf eines Fritzz. Ich habe mich nun durch diverse Tests und Threads geackert um Informationen zu sammeln. Bei Ebay bin ich nun auf dieses Angebot gestoßen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130205849151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

Ich denke das Angebot ist fair. Nach Angaben des Verkäufers verfügt der Rahmen über eine 73 mm Einbaubreite für das Innenlager und einen 135 er Hinterbau. Entspricht dies nun den neusten Abmessungen, oder ist dies ein älteres Modell. 

Meine Ansprüche an das Bike sind, ein leichtes Bike um die 14 - 15 kg aufzubauen, mit dem ich Radwege und Sonntagstouren mit der Familie genauso fahren kann, wie Singeltrails am Gardasee. Hierbei wird auch der ein oder andere Drop nicht ausgelassen. 

Entspricht das Bike meinem Anforderungsprofil? Ist das angebotene Modell empfehlenswert? Wird der Federweg wie angegeben bereit gestellt? Kann man nur einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz verbauen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Tim!


----------



## j-man (14. März 2008)

Ja, nur semi integriert.
Die Abmessungen sind die aktuellen.

EDIT: Aber wo steht denn was von den 135 / 73 mm?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. März 2008)

Steht da nicht, hab nachgefragt! Gibt es sonst noch Meinungen und / oder Antworten?


----------



## ShogunZ (14. März 2008)

Also ich finde das Bike perfekt für deine Zwecke. Zwar kein Tourer für Sontagsausflüge , aber immer noch gut fahrbar auf Forst- bzw. Radwegen.
Für deinen anderes Einsatzgebiet, sprich am Lago diverse Trails runter zu heizen, genau richtig. Hatte letztes Jahr das Fritzz auch mit am Lago und kann viel positives berichten.


----------



## Trumpf (14. März 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Bike perfekt für deine Zwecke. Zwar kein Tourer für Sontagsausflüge , aber immer noch gut fahrbar auf Forst- bzw. Radwegen.



Seh ich nicht so. 
Das ist (auch) ein Super-Tourer für Sonntagsausflüge. 
Speziell für Sonntagstouren bei denen der Weg ganz spontan entschieden wird.
27 Gänge sind auch dran, also... wo genau ist das Problem damit keine Touren zu fahren ?


----------



## ShogunZ (14. März 2008)

Es ging mir um folgendes....



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> .... mit dem ich Radwege und Sonntagstouren mit der Familie genauso fahren kann....



Betonung auf Familie - da könnte ich mir halt ein besseres Bike vorstellen als das Fritzz, aber ein Problem seh ich darin auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (15. März 2008)

@timbowjoketown: das ist ein 2007er modell!! das 2008er hat nen schmaleres tretlagergehäuse. 68mm glaub ich.
im 2007 kannst du dann keine shimano kurbel fahren außer die saint und hone, da es die anderen kurbeln nicht in der breite gibt.


greetz


----------



## Trumpf (15. März 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @timbowjoketown: das ist ein 2007er modell!! das 2008er hat nen schmaleres tretlagergehäuse. 68mm glaub ich.
> im 2007 kannst du dann keine shimano kurbel fahren außer die saint und hone, da es die anderen kurbeln nicht in der breite gibt.
> 
> 
> greetz



Soweit ich weiss war am Fritzz nur 2006 das Tretlagergehäuse ganze 83mm breit. 2007 und 2008 ist es "nur" noch 73mm breit. Zwischen 2007 und 2008 gab es wohl keine Änderung an der Breite.


----------



## Maxximum (15. März 2008)

ahhh ok dann hab ich ich in der breite doch vertan. 

danke 
greetz


----------



## Cam-man (15. März 2008)

@ shogunZ: wann kriegen wir eigentlich dein custom fritzz zu sehen???
mfg


----------



## Piefke (15. März 2008)

@ timbowjoketown:
Ich habe mir den gleichen Rahmen beim gleichen Händler gekauft.
Das Bike fährt sich super und wird von mir zu ähnlich Einsatzzwecken genutzt wie du es vor hast. 18" passt für mich perfekt zu 178 cm Körpergröße.
Der Rahmen wurde bei mir mit einem anderen Dämpfer (Manitou 4way Air) geliefert, kam so von Cube. Der Händler hat mir aber auf Nachfrage per E-Mail innerhalb eines Tages den anderen Dämpfer (Manitou X4) zugeschickt. Also besser mal nachfragen, dass der Händler den Dämpfer gleich tauscht.


----------



## ShogunZ (17. März 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @ shogunZ: wann kriegen wir eigentlich dein custom fritzz zu sehen???
> mfg



Evtl. noch heute....allerdings dann noch nicht das _vollendete Werk_.  
Mitte-Ende April wird's dann fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (17. März 2008)

was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## ShogunZ (17. März 2008)

Bis Ende April sollen noch folgende Parts ans Fritzz:

SRAM X0 Schaltwerk + Trigger
XTR Umwerfer
Syntace Superforce in 60mm
Wellgo Pedale
Sattel kommt Ende der Woche!

Dann ist's fertig!


----------



## Cam-man (17. März 2008)

boah bonze! 
â¬: so kommst du sicher unter 14kg


----------



## ShogunZ (17. März 2008)

Wennst du's genau wissen willst, mit den passenden Nobby Nic's auf rechnerische 13,45kg!!!


----------



## j-man (17. März 2008)

so wenig Profil für das schöne Bike? Sobald meins eintrifft, werde ich wohl direkt die Fat Alberts aufziehen, die paar Gramm wären mir da egal...


----------



## ShogunZ (17. März 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> so wenig Profil für das schöne Bike? Sobald meins eintrifft, werde ich wohl direkt die Fat Alberts aufziehen, die paar Gramm wären mir da egal...



Werd mir wahrscheinlich auch keinen NN aufzieh'n, obwohl das bei mir nicht profilbedingt ist. Werd mal den Kenda Nevegal testen, hat so um die 700gr.
Profilmäßig sieht er ja recht ordentlich aus!


----------



## j-man (17. März 2008)

Dann bin ich mal auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht mit den Reifen gespannt. Bei den Lieferzeiten von Cube bist Du sicher eher fertig mit zusammensparen (hatte mal gelesen, dass Du auch Student bist) als bis die mir das komplette ausgeliefert haben.


----------



## ShogunZ (17. März 2008)

Oohhh...bekommst du ein 08'er? Da gibt's aber schon einige, die hier bereits ihre neuen Fritzz haben.
Hab jetzt vier Wochen gearbeitet, da kann man sich wieder ein paar Parts leisten!
Am WE gibt's den ersten _Ausritt_ mitm "neuen" Bike!
Ich freu mich schon - bin auch gespannt, ob ich die 2,5kg weniger spür oder ob meine 3kg zuviel doch mehr ins Gewicht fallen!  *hehe*


----------



## j-man (17. März 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Oohhh...bekommst du ein 08'er? Da gibt's aber schon einige, die hier bereits ihre neuen Fritzz haben.
> Hab jetzt vier Wochen gearbeitet, da kann man sich wieder ein paar Parts leisten!
> Am WE gibt's den ersten _Ausritt_ mitm "neuen" Bike!
> Ich freu mich schon - bin auch gespannt, ob ich die 2,5kg weniger spür oder ob meine 3kg zuviel doch mehr ins Gewicht fallen!  *hehe*



ja ein 08er, allerdings von H&S bike-discount, bei denen dauert's wohl noch, bis die was bekommen. Denke mal, dass die Bestellung auch etwas größer als die der meisten anderen Cube-Händler sein dürfte.


----------



## ShogunZ (17. März 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> ja ein 08er, allerdings von H&S bike-discount, bei denen dauert's wohl noch, bis die was bekommen. Denke mal, dass die Bestellung auch etwas größer als die der meisten anderen Cube-Händler sein dürfte.



Das könnte sein. Dann mal viel Glück, dass es bald kommt, obwohl das Wetter zu Ostern wird ja besch.....!  

Mein Bike ist nun fahrbereit, allerdings hatte ich keine Möglichkeit ein Pic zu schießen. Hol ich am Donnerstag nach!  
Sattel ist auch schon eingetrudelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Fritzz (18. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr Fritzzer

Ich habe auch ein Fritzz 08 bin  damit schon einige  Touren gefahren Solange es nicht zu steil ist ,fettes Teil. 
Zum Dämpfer nur soviel .Sehr gut solang es bei schneller Fahrt keine groben Hinternisse mit Sprüngen hat. Werde ihn aber doch auswechseln. Kein guter Durchschlagschutz bei 30%Säg

Mein Problem .Bei  mässig bis steilen  Abfahrten auf der Bremse  verhärtet sich der Hinterbau sehr sehr stark.  Schade

Ist das bei diesem Bike immer schon so gewesen?


----------



## Maxximum (18. März 2008)

@tom: wie lange fährst du dein fritzz schon?? ist der dämpfer eingefahren????
mein dämpfer is am anfang bei passendem sag auch immer durch den federweg gerauscht. doch je länger ich ihn fahre desto mehr luftdruck kann ich ihm bei gleichbleibendem sag geben und er sackt fast gar nicht mehr durch.
und dass sich dien hinterbau verhärtet auf der bremse kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehn.

ich habe auf der letzten tour, auf der wirklich ziemliche brocken drin waren bei 25-30prozent sag nicht mal annähernd den ganzen federweg gebraucht. auch bei meinem 1,2 meter drop bleiben noch ca 1,5 cm hub als reserve über.


----------



## Tom Fritzz (19. März 2008)

Habe bis jetzt ca.250km. 6000hm gemacht  mit dem Fritzz.
 zuletzt am  Montag im Tessin  einige  ruppige  steile und sehr verblockte Abfahrten.
Sobald ich sehr viel Druck auf das Vorderrad bekomme und stark dauerbremsen   muss fühlt sich mein Bike wie ein Hardtail an.Da federt hinten fast  nichts mehr.
Bin leicht iritiert.


----------



## Maxximum (19. März 2008)

propedal hast du aber schon offen oder??
weil wie gesagt hab das bei mir noch nie beobachtet.


----------



## bikulus (19. März 2008)

Tom Fritzz schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt ca.250km. 6000hm gemacht  mit dem Fritzz.
> zuletzt am  Montag im Tessin  einige  ruppige  steile und sehr verblockte Abfahrten.
> Sobald ich sehr viel Druck auf das Vorderrad bekomme und stark dauerbremsen   muss fühlt sich mein Bike wie ein Hardtail an.Da federt hinten fast  nichts mehr.
> Bin leicht iritiert.



Tja
wenn du steil bergab unterwegs bist mit zum Glück viel Druck auf den Vorderrad, was soll da noch hinten fedren? Der Dämpfer ist ja so eingestellt, dass da Gewicht drauf kommt und dann soll er vernünftig arbeiten. Bei solchen steilen Passagen müßtets du bergaab auf extrem viel SAG gehen um noch was zu spüren. 
Blockiert bei solchen Aktionen das Hinterrad? Wenn ja, dann rollt nix mehr und mit Federn geht halt auch nix
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## flori828 (19. März 2008)

Hi...ich habe (wie im Enduro-Thread schon kurz berichtet) gerade ein Fritzz the one 2008 "auf Probe". 
Bin nach ~500km soweit ganz zufrieden, was mir allerdings auffällt ist dass das Vorderrad sehr schlechten Grip hat wenn man im Sitzen fährt. Stehend hat sich das Problem erledigt, da (denke ich) mehr Gewicht aufs VR kommt. Sitzend ist mir schon paarmal auf glatten Bereichen das VR weggerutscht.

Geht euch das auch so? Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Gruß


----------



## j-man (19. März 2008)

anderer Reifen? Z.B. Fat Albert statt NN.


----------



## Trumpf (19. März 2008)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hi...ich habe (wie im Enduro-Thread schon kurz berichtet) gerade ein Fritzz the one 2008 "auf Probe".
> Bin nach ~500km soweit ganz zufrieden, was mir allerdings auffällt ist dass das Vorderrad sehr schlechten Grip hat wenn man im Sitzen fährt. Stehend hat sich das Problem erledigt, da (denke ich) mehr Gewicht aufs VR kommt. Sitzend ist mir schon paarmal auf glatten Bereichen das VR weggerutscht.
> 
> Geht euch das auch so? Verbesserungsvorschläge?
> ...



Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert. Einmal auf lockerem Waldboden bei hoher Geschwindigkeit fast einen halber meter komplett weggerutscht und sich dann im letzten Moment gerade noch gefangen gerade als ich schon vor Schmerz schreien wollte. Und das war mit Big Betty.
Jedesmal hat er sich nach dem wegrutschen dann doch noch irgendwo festgekrallt, also geflogen bin ich deshalb noch nicht. Ich krieg nur immer einen gehörigen Schreck.


----------



## flori828 (19. März 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert. Einmal auf lockerem Waldboden bei hoher Geschwindigkeit fast einen halber meter komplett weggerutscht und sich dann im letzten Moment gerade noch gefangen gerade als ich schon vor Schmerz schreien wollte. Und das war mit Big Betty.
> Jedesmal hat er sich nach dem wegrutschen dann doch noch irgendwo festgekrallt, also geflogen bin ich deshalb noch nicht. Ich krieg nur immer einen gehörigen Schreck.



Hab auch Betty drauf. NN war schlimm.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (19. März 2008)

also das ist mir noch nie passiert.
fahre aber bergab meist im stehn.
habt ihr eure talas auch gut eingestellt??
also ich hab die lowspeed druckstufe fast ganz drin und die highspeed fast ganz draußen und die gabal is sehr sehr sensibel auch im sitzen.


----------



## ShogunZ (19. März 2008)

Ich platz mal in die Diskussionsrunde....












Nun ist's endlich _fahrbereit_, allerdings noch nicht _fertig_!


----------



## Roughneck (19. März 2008)

@ ShogunZ

Gratulation, eine echt schickes Pferdchen!
Was ist denn noch nicht fertig bzw. welche Ideen hast du noch?


----------



## ShogunZ (19. März 2008)

Danke! 

Es fehlen noch: 
Syntace Superforce in 60mm
Wellgo MG Pedale
SRAM X0 Schaltwerk + Trigger
XTR Umwerfer
Carbon-Ti Sattelstützenklemme in rot
....und die Gabel wird noch gepulvert!


----------



## j-man (19. März 2008)

Glückwunsch!

Aber der Vorbau? Sieht aus wie der originale 90 mm, der wird bei mir als erstes ausgetauscht. 

EDIT: Und was ist mit den Pedalen? Sind das nicht Crank Bros Mallet? Überlege selbst, mir die Dinger zu kaufen, kann man damit "ganz normal" auch ohne Klickschuhe fahren oder ist das eher die Ausnahme?


----------



## flori828 (19. März 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> also das ist mir noch nie passiert.
> fahre aber bergab meist im stehn.
> habt ihr eure talas auch gut eingestellt??
> also ich hab die lowspeed druckstufe fast ganz drin und die highspeed fast ganz draußen und die gabal is sehr sehr sensibel auch im sitzen.



So hab ich die Gabel auch eingestellt. 
Es geht auch nicht unbedingt ums bergabfahrn. Ebener Trail im Wald mit Speed -> rutschiger Boden -> Kurve -> VR geht weg weil (denk ich) zu wenig Gewicht drauf -> lieg a.d. Fresse

 
Bin die Strecke schon 1000x gefahren, mit verschiedenen Bikes, nie gerutscht...
Ist auch reproduzierbar, d.h. rutscht immer auf solchen Passagen. 

Jemand noch ne Idee was ich verändern könnte?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (19. März 2008)

Ich hab auch immer gedacht es liegt am Bike. Mittlerweile bin ich mir aber fast sicher dass es daran liegt dass ich mit dem Fritzz einfach viel schneller fahre und es deshalb ab und an wegrutscht. Gestürzt bin ich aber deshalb noch nicht. Wie gesagt, immer kurz vor dem Sturz hat der Reifen sich wieder in den Untergrund verbissen und ich bin weitergefahren.


----------



## Cam-man (19. März 2008)

@shogunZ: also die reifen müssen noch gleich werden! des stört finde ich extrem das gesamtbild
aber sonst schick


----------



## ShogunZ (19. März 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @shogunZ: also die reifen müssen noch gleich werden! des stört finde ich extrem das gesamtbild
> aber sonst schick



Ich weiß  Daher auch nur als fahrbereit klassifiziert.  

@j-man: Lies dir mal den Post über deinem durch wegen Vorbau und so!


----------



## Cam-man (19. März 2008)

@j-man: das sin nich die mallet, das sin die 5050x.
und wenn du dir mallet kaufst dann würd ich die mallet freeride nehmen, die anderen hamm ja gar keine pins


----------



## j-man (19. März 2008)

@ shogun oh stimmt 

@ camman lassen die mallet freeride sich denn gut nur mit normalen Schuhen fahren?


----------



## Cam-man (19. März 2008)

ja die freeride denk ich schon (!bin aber noch nie gefahrn!), die hamm jetzt gescheite pins und nich so möchtegern zacken...frag aber vllt wen der sie hat. (wenn jemand die überhaupt schon hat, gibts ja erst seit dem jahr)


----------



## Maxximum (20. März 2008)

@shogunZ: sehr geiles teil.


----------



## Cam-man (20. März 2008)

@shogunz: wie willst du die gabel denn pulvern lassen?
ich frag mich bis heute wieso fox das topmodell im hässlichen nazi-braun lackiert...


----------



## FRANZZ (20. März 2008)

@ShogunZ

Geiles Bike.

Aber, ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier schon besporchen wurde, ist das nicht der 07er Rahmen, der schwarz lackiert, gepulvert, wurde? Aussehen würde er so.....

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## Cam-man (20. März 2008)

angeblich soll ja kein unetrschied zwischen dem 08er und 07er sein...den hat er glaub auf n garantiefall so spezial lackiert bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (20. März 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> @shogunz: wie willst du die gabel denn pulvern lassen?
> ich frag mich bis heute wieso fox das topmodell im hässlichen nazi-braun lackiert...



Find ich auch hässlich! Die Farbe wird zu 90% schwarz. Find ich auch am passendsten.



FRANZZ schrieb:


> @ShogunZ
> 
> Geiles Bike.
> 
> ...



Danke  



Cam-man schrieb:


> angeblich soll ja kein unetrschied zwischen dem 08er und 07er sein...den hat er glaub auf n garantiefall so spezial lackiert bekommen



Wie Cam-man schon vermutet hat, gibt's meines Wissens auch keinen Unterschied zwischen dem 07er und 08er Modell. Ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.



Maxximum schrieb:


> @shogunZ: sehr geiles teil.



Danke  
Ich denke, du wirst es ja bald in Natura sehen!


----------



## FRANZZ (20. März 2008)

@shogunZ

Es hat sich ja Rahmentechnisch nur die Farbe verändert!!!

Mir ist halt aufgefallen das die matten und glänzenden Stellen an Deinem Rahmen die Gleichen sind wie beim 07. 
Und das sieht so aus wie "nur" überlackiet-gepulvert.

Das soll nicht heißen, daß er mir nicht gefällt. Im Gegenteil mir gefällt er sogar SEHR GUT. Ich steh auf Unikate.......   

Gruß

da Franzz


----------



## BommelMaster (22. März 2008)

können wir vllt das dämpfer thema nochmal aufrollen, habe gerade die letzten seiten durchgelesen und einige negative posts zu luftdämpfern im fritzz gelesen.

es ginge um einen manitou x4 luftswinger, ihr wisst welchen ich meine. gibts irgendwen der mit dem dämpfer im rad zufrieden ist?

gibts dämpfer mit denen man das durchrauschen des federwegs umgehen kann? oder ist stahlfeder die einzige alternative?


----------



## evilsheep26 (22. März 2008)

servus BommelMaster
ich weiß nicht, obStahlfeder überhaupt eine Alternative ist... bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer, der ins Fritzz passt...Cube hält sich da leider a bisserl bedeckt.
Aber ich hab jetzt mal nen Laden gefunden, die Fox-Dämpfer da haben und da werd ich mal das Package genauer unter die Lupe nehmen
ich persönlich würde meinen Swinger 4way sofort gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer austauschen! Das Ansprechverhalten ist einfach um Klassen besser!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (22. März 2008)

Ein Fox DHX 5.0 paast nicht ins Fritzz - hab ich gerade probiert.


----------



## Trumpf (22. März 2008)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> servus BommelMaster
> ich weiß nicht, obStahlfeder überhaupt eine Alternative ist... bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer, der ins Fritzz passt...Cube hält sich da leider a bisserl bedeckt.
> Aber ich hab jetzt mal nen Laden gefunden, die Fox-Dämpfer da haben und da werd ich mal das Package genauer unter die Lupe nehmen
> ich persönlich würde meinen Swinger 4way sofort gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer austauschen! Das Ansprechverhalten ist einfach um Klassen besser!
> ...



Manitou Metel passt..


----------



## flori828 (22. März 2008)

Saukalt heute. Liegt bei euch auch Schnee?

Ich hab das Siffwetter genutzt um meine Probleme mit der Traktion am Vorderrad in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Lag am Gabelsetup. War gestern und heute optimal zum testen, überall richtig schmierig. Jetzt ist die Traktion OK. 





Gruß


----------



## Cam-man (22. März 2008)

mit t8?!?


----------



## Bond007 (22. März 2008)

*@Trumpf:* WO warst´n da mit deim Fritzz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (22. März 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> *@Trumpf:* WO warst´n da mit deim Fritzz?



Das ist nicht mein Fritzz. Das ist Bonzai's Fritzz. Ich hab mich nur noch daran erinnert dass er in seins einen Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut hat.
Sieht ziemlich derb aus mit der 888er vorne.


----------



## Astaroth (22. März 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> *@Trumpf:* WO warst´n da mit deim Fritzz?



Das dürfte am Gardasee sein


----------



## timson1000 (23. März 2008)

ist das Fritzz bzw das Fritzz von 06 etwa für DC-Gabeln freigegeben?


----------



## E=MC² (23. März 2008)

Laut CubeSeite nicht.


----------



## Piefke (23. März 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Manitou Metel passt..



Gibt es auch einen guten Dämpfer, der passt, also irgendwas von Fox oder MZ.


----------



## evilsheep26 (25. März 2008)

Hallo Fritzz Gemeinde
ich hab heute meinen wiederbekommen mit einem Swinger X4 

hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer gemacht?
Mein Händler hat auch noch mal nachgefragt und es gibt keine vernünftige Stahlfeder Alternative...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadDogXXL (25. März 2008)

flori828 schrieb:


> Saukalt heute. Liegt bei euch auch Schnee?
> 
> Ich hab das Siffwetter genutzt um meine Probleme mit der Traktion am Vorderrad in den Griff zu bekommen.
> Lag am Gabelsetup. War gestern und heute optimal zum testen, überall richtig schmierig. Jetzt ist die Traktion OK.
> ...



Bischen mehr Details plz.

In welche Richtung hast du das Setup bewegt ?
Mehr Druck?
Mehr LowSpeedClicks?
Mehr HighSpeedClicks?
Oder gar mehr bzw weniger Zugstufe?

Bin neugierig, da ich selber noch am fleißig drehen und pumpen bin.
Mal ist sie super soft hängt dann aber voll im Sag mal ist im Sag schön dann aber in recht ruppig im Ansprechverhalte.
Und eben manchmal mieß in der Traktion vorn bei Bremsvorhaben.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner wohl zum Zeitpunkt als ich eher bischen weniger Druck hatte und auch Lowspeed nur bei 1 click war.
Vielleicht gebe ich ja dem armen Nobby umsonst eine Teilschuld und muss nur noch mehr drehen und schrauben ,-).



MfG
Mad


----------



## flori828 (25. März 2008)

Moin,
hier die Einstellungen:

Grundsätzlich denk ich dass der Arsch vom Fritzz aufgrund des Sitzwinkels ziemlich schnell runterhängt und damit den Druck vom Vorderrad nimmt. Deshalb darf der Dämpfer gerne einen Tick(!) mehr als üblich befeuert werden. Dämpfer-Zugstufe dementsprechend eher großzügig. 
Dann zur Gabel: Viel Sag um ein sensibles Anprechverhalten zu haben, mittlere Zugstufe (4-6 Klicks?) damit die Gabel nach dem Einfedern den Druck aufs VR hält und nicht sofort zurückspringt. HS-Druckstufe ein paar Klicks (3-5?) rein damit die Gabel weich ist aber nicht ganz so linear durchrauscht. LS-Druckstufe auch ein paar Klicks rein bis man im Wiegetritt etwas Wirkung spürt. Sobald sich im WIegetritt etwas bemerkbar macht, knickt die Gabel beim Bremsen auch nicht mehr so ein. Die genauen Klicks sollte man unterwegs testen/einstellen. 

Jetzt is gut. Ich war anfangs zu faul weil ich von meiner Coil "fahren-und-gut" gewohnt war.

Gruß


----------



## deathtrap18 (25. März 2008)

Mein Fritzz lässt noch 1 - 2 Wochen auf sich warten, deshalb eine Frage:

Auf flachen Trails / flacher Ebene:

Fahrt ihr eure Fritzz´s da mit vollausgefahrener Gabel?

Oder senkt ihr die Fox ab?


----------



## flori828 (25. März 2008)

Bisher senk ich nur bei längeren Bergaufpassagen ab. Bei mir ist das Terrain meistens abwechslungsreich, und bei allem Komfort der Talas - irgendwie ist das Gabelgeschraube doch immer etwas nervig. Kommt deshalb auf die Distanz an würd ich sagen. 53km geradeaus am Bahndamm entlang  würd ich vielleicht schon absenken (wenn ich sowas fahrn würde).

Was wolltest mit deiner Frage eigtl. wissen? (Lohnt es sich ne absenkbare Gabel zu kaufen, oder so?)

Gruß


----------



## deathtrap18 (25. März 2008)

Nein,.. ..  mich hat das zwecks Geometrie beim Fahren des Fritzz interessiert.

Ich warte ja seit Nov darauf und hoffe dass es bald da ist :-S .


Ob es sich mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel im flachen schwieriger fährt, wie eine Freeride Geo.

Aber die meisten scheinen wohl mit ausgezogener Stütze zu fahren und die Gabel auch nicht abzusenken.

Der kleine Aluhebel ist bei der Fox schon bischen arch kantig und unkomfortabel.






flori828 schrieb:


> Bisher senk ich nur bei längeren Bergaufpassagen ab. Bei mir ist das Terrain meistens abwechslungsreich, und bei allem Komfort der Talas - irgendwie ist das Gabelgeschraube doch immer etwas nervig. Kommt deshalb auf die Distanz an würd ich sagen. 53km geradeaus am Bahndamm entlang  würd ich vielleicht schon absenken (wenn ich sowas fahrn würde).
> 
> Was wolltest mit deiner Frage eigtl. wissen? (Lohnt es sich ne absenkbare Gabel zu kaufen, oder so?)
> 
> Gruß


----------



## flori828 (25. März 2008)

Verstehe. Also die "arschlastigkeit" (^^ siehe oben) wird im Flachen bei vollem Federweg logischerweise nicht besser. Wenns eine längere Distanz ist und du möchtest auf das bessere Ansprechverhalten bei vollem Federweg nicht verzichten hilft das zuschalten von Propedal. Ich habs auf Stufe 2.

Gruß


----------



## MadDogXXL (26. März 2008)

Ich kann nur jedem raten das Absenken auch zu nutzen.

Da ja das Wetter im Augenblick jeden spassigen Trail in eine Schlammschlacht  verwandelt hat, was bei mir übrigens schon zu einem verbogenen Schaltauge geführt hat, bewege ich mich im Augenblick in großen Ausdauerkreisen um meine Örtlichen Trails herum. 

Und aus diesen Runden kann ich sagen, dass bei steilen Anstiegen voll abgesenkt einfach super ist. Und falls man zügiger fahren möchte die Mittelstellung der Gabel sich auch deutlich bemerkbar macht.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass man nicht das Gleiche auch ohne absenken fahren kann. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, die 3 Stufen verwandeln das Bike deutlich:
Vom Spassgerät zur Spassmarathonmaschine zur Bergziege.
Von Aufrecht zu Schnittig zu NaseaufAsphalt.

Habe übrigens mir einen Flaschenhalter montiert, dessen Gewicht ich durch einsparen des kleinen Schutzbleches eingespart habe. 
Habe sozusagen bei gleichem Gewicht mehr Gewicht in Richtung Vorderrad verlagert, für eine noch bessere Performance ,-)

Bilder werde ich heute Abend von zuhause in mein Bilderalbum aufnehmen.

Kann diesen Umbau den ich hier bereits mal irgendwo gesehen hab (Schutzblech hab, alter Schlauch drumrum) jedem nur empfehlen.

Der Umwerfer wird nun bischen mehr vollgemüllt, dass sollte dieser aber abkönnen. Der Dämpfer ist sauberer als vorher. Das entscheidende ist aber meiner Meinung nach, dass das Zuschaufeln des Schutzblechs durch die Querstrebe innerhalb des Blechs Geschichte ist - freie Fahrt für freie Wildsäue -.

Achso und besser aussehen tuts auch ,-)

MfG
Mad

Update: neue Bilder sind nun im Fotoalbum


----------



## Maxximum (28. März 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich denke, du wirst es ja bald in Natura sehen!




ich hoffe es.^^
freu mich schon auf ne tour


----------



## j-man (2. April 2008)

So ich melde mich dann auch mal an im Club der Fritzz-Eigentümer 

The One in 18" seit gestern. 

Erster Ausritt hat schon Spaß gemacht, die Federung muss aber noch feinjustiert werden. Und vom Lenker schneide ich vielleicht was ab.


----------



## Trumpf (2. April 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> So ich melde mich dann auch mal an im Club der Fritzz-Eigentümer
> 
> The One in 18" seit gestern.
> 
> Erster Ausritt hat schon Spaß gemacht, die Federung muss aber noch feinjustiert werden. Und vom Lenker schneide ich vielleicht was ab.



Willkommen im Club.
Lenker hab ich auch auf jeder Seite 1cm gekürzt. Ich hatte nach langen Touren Schmerzen im Handgelenk. Den Lenker etwas gekürzt und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (2. April 2008)

ich liebe den breiten lenker^^
was besseres gibts gar ned
je länger desto besser
und man muss ja ned immer ganz außen anpacken oder??
ich hab die brems und schalthebel eh so weit drin dass ich wenn ich ganz außen mit der hand am lenker bin grade so mit einem finger bremsen kann.
für die bremse brauchst du auch nie mehr als einen finger.


----------



## Cam-man (2. April 2008)

ma kann sich auch 150mm griffe kaufen dann kann man wenn ma hochfährt schön innen packen, und beim downhill dann außen, das macht definitv einen großen unterschied. ich liebe breite lenker auch


----------



## j-man (6. April 2008)

beim Fahren mit dem Fritzz (The One) fällt auf, dass aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers ein starkes Knarzgeräusch kommt. Im Grunde bei jedem festen Antritt. 

Woran kann das liegen und wie stelle ich es ab? Macht mir Sorgen.

Ansonsten waren die ersten knapp 100 km wirklich traumhaft!  Butterweich über alles drüber, Drops, alles kein Problem. Die Formulas greifen wie Hölle.


----------



## @[email protected] (6. April 2008)

Mal nachziehen versucht? Meistens kommt das Geräusch von Schrauben oder Tretlagerschalen, die nicht mehr ganz fest sitzen.


----------



## Trumpf (6. April 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> beim Fahren mit dem Fritzz (The One) fällt auf, dass aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers ein starkes Knarzgeräusch kommt. Im Grunde bei jedem festen Antritt.
> 
> Woran kann das liegen und wie stelle ich es ab? Macht mir Sorgen.
> 
> Ansonsten waren die ersten knapp 100 km wirklich traumhaft!  Butterweich über alles drüber, Drops, alles kein Problem. Die Formulas greifen wie Hölle.



Ein Versuch wärs wert die Maxle Steckachse etwas zu fetten. Das war bei meinem 2006er so. Ich nehm an das 2008er Fritzz hat immer noch eine Steckachse hinten.
Hat mich auch verrückt gemacht und ich hätte schwören können dass es aus dem Bereich des Dämpfers kommt. Da kann man sich schnell täuschen mit der Ortsbestimmung eines Knarzgeräuschs.


----------



## j-man (6. April 2008)

Ja hat Steckachse vorne und hinten. Das Geräusch kommt ziemlich sicher aus der Tretlagerecke, was sich schon daran zeigt, dass es nur beim Treten und dann "rhythmisch" auftaucht.

Was für ein Werkzeug brauche ich denn für das Hollowtech II-Innenlager?


----------



## Cam-man (6. April 2008)

http://www.actionsports.de/Werkzeug...ug-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lagerschalen::8375.html
ich hab das knacken auch mal bei wem gehört, der hatsdan zum händler gegeben und der hat steif und fest behauptet bei hollowtech kann nichts passieren, danach wars weg. vermutlich montagefehler. (iwie gewinde verdreht)


----------



## @[email protected] (6. April 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/Werkzeug...ug-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lagerschalen::8375.html
> ich hab das knacken auch mal bei wem gehört, der hatsdan zum händler gegeben und der hat steif und fest behauptet bei hollowtech kann nichts passieren, danach wars weg. vermutlich montagefehler. (iwie gewinde verdreht)


Vergiss das Werkzeug, damit machste die Tretlagerschalen alle. 

Du brauchst das und das. Warum gesht du nicht einfach zu deinem Händler des Vertrauens und schilderst das Problem?


----------



## j-man (7. April 2008)

@[email protected] schrieb:


> Vergiss das Werkzeug, damit machste die Tretlagerschalen alle.
> 
> Du brauchst das und das. Warum gesht du nicht einfach zu deinem Händler des Vertrauens und schilderst das Problem?



ja werde das wohl wahrscheinlich auch tun. Bei dem gefühlten 2-jährigen Aktualisierungsrhythmus der Hersteller lohnt es sich für mich wohl nicht, ~20,- Euro in ein Tretlagerwerkzeug zu versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cam-man (7. April 2008)

ich hab jetzt das billigste genommen, natürlich gibt es auch hochwertigere z.B: das
das hamm die händler das wird denke ich was taugen


----------



## j-man (7. April 2008)

geschieht denn das nachziehen unabhängig vom Einstellen der Kettenlinie etc.? Da würde ich mich mit meinen bisherigen Schrauberkenntnissen nämlich noch nicht dran wagen. Sprich: Nur nachziehen wäre ok, Tretlager einstellen eher nicht. 

Bietet dieser Schlüssel irgendwelche Vorteile ggü dem Pedros? (..."2 Seiten"...) http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a1382/bbt-9-patronenlagerschluessel.html


----------



## Cam-man (7. April 2008)

ich würde sagen eher nachteile, weil du an das lager dann komplett frei dran kommen musst. ein vorteil wäre eventuell dass er die kraft halt gleichmäßiger verteilt und du die lagerschalen nicht schrotten kannst


----------



## steinmetz (16. April 2008)

Hi Leute, habe jetzt auch mein neues Fritzz
Größe M passt bei mir (1,80m) mit meiner Maverick Speedball perfekt 
Habe ein Gesamtgewicht von 14,7 kg mit meinen neuen Big Betty´s werden es knapp 15 kg  werden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 3-fach Kettenführung z.B. der G-Junkies Dreist?


----------



## j-man (17. April 2008)

@ steinmetz willkommen im Club.

Ich wäre mal auf einen Praxisbericht der Speedball gespannt. Stimmt es, dass der Verstellbereich nur 7 cm sind? Dafür ein halbes Kilo Gewicht und ein 200 (?) Euro. Könnte nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es mir das wert wäre.


----------



## Maxximum (17. April 2008)

hi steinmetz:

ich hab mal vor ein paar montaten bei cube angerufen und mir wurde gesagt dass die dreist nicht passt, weil sich beim fritzz die kettenstrebe so weit nach unten zieht.
die einzige schaltbare kefü die beim fritzz passt ist laut cube die e13 DRS.
da gibts ne extra grundplatte mit e-type umwerfer aufnahme.

hab sie jetzt seit 2 wochen und bin mehr als zufrieden, die kette klappert sogar fast gar nichtmehr.

also ein topprodukt wie von e13 gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hi steinmetz:
> 
> ich hab mal vor ein paar montaten bei cube angerufen und mir wurde gesagt dass die dreist nicht passt, weil sich beim fritzz die kettenstrebe so weit nach unten zieht.
> die einzige schaltbare kefü die beim fritzz passt ist laut cube die e13 DRS.
> ...


 
mach mal foto's davon bitte


----------



## steinmetz (17. April 2008)

Ich habe die Speedball schon fast 1 Jahr (war an meinem alten Trek verbaut)
bin absolut begeistert der Verstellbereich reicht auf jeden Fall und auf die 200 kommt es dann ja auch nicht mehr an oder?

Ich finde ist für das (hohe) Fritzz ideal !





Danke für den Tipp  wollte mir die Dreist schon bestellen!

Gibt es die  e13  auch für 3 Kettenblätter ?


----------



## Cam-man (17. April 2008)

nö
die dreist ist glaub die einzige gescheite 3 fach


----------



## Maxximum (17. April 2008)

die e13 gibts nur für 2 kb.

@steinmetz: wenn du die dreist bestellt hättest hätte dich de rolli von gjunkies schon gefragt was du fürn rahmen hast.
mir hat er auch gsagt dass sie nicht passt. daraufhin hab ich dann bei cube angerufen und nachgefragt^^

bilder von der kefü stell ich nachher noch hoch.


----------



## Tom Fritzz (18. April 2008)

steinmetz :mit was für ein Durchmesser passt dein Speedball in die Sattelstütze?
Bin mir auch am überlegen die einzusetzen.
G Tom


----------



## steinmetz (18. April 2008)

@Tom Fritzz : habe eine 31,6 er und einen Adapter von USE (31,6 auf 34,9)
speedball mit 34,9 gibt es nicht !
Wird auch serienmäßig im Scott Ransom verbaut  


http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/619/kw/_USE_Shim_von_31-6_auf_34-9mm


----------



## ShogunZ (18. April 2008)

Morgen gibt's neue Pics von meinem Fritzz  - langsam wird's fertig, wird auch Zeit!


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> bilder von der kefü stell ich nachher noch hoch.



wo sind die bilder  ??

ich warte schon ...


----------



## steinmetz (18. April 2008)

Hat noch jemand eine Kettenführung oder einen Kettenspanner an seinem Fritzz

Bilder bitte !


----------



## bikulus (19. April 2008)

Ob die speedball da lange hält, bei dem flachem itzwinkel. Da sind die Kräfte doch ganz schön hoch die da auftreten?? 
Bikulus



steinmetz schrieb:


> @Tom Fritzz : habe eine 31,6 er und einen Adapter von USE (31,6 auf 34,9)
> speedball mit 34,9 gibt es nicht !
> Wird auch serienmäßig im Scott Ransom verbaut
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (19. April 2008)

@hoerman2201:

sry dass es gestern nimmer geklappt hat aber ich bin im moment bissl im abistress.

wenn ich heut fahren geh mach ich nen paar bilder k?


----------



## steinmetz (19. April 2008)

@ bikulus : bei den original Maverik Bikes sind die Sitzwinkel genauso flach!

http://www.maverickbike.com/

glaube die Syntace Stütze ist nicht so stabil !


----------



## bikulus (19. April 2008)

Steinmetz
ok, dann sollte es ja klappen
ABer das Maverick bike schaut ja aus
bikulus


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @hoerman2201:
> 
> sry dass es gestern nimmer geklappt hat aber ich bin im moment bissl im abistress.
> 
> wenn ich heut fahren geh mach ich nen paar bilder k?



alles klar , und viel glück beim abi


----------



## ShogunZ (20. April 2008)

_Fast fertig _


----------



## Maxximum (20. April 2008)

hammer.

ich liebe dein bike etz schon^^
mit der 3fach führung wirds dann noch besser!!!


----------



## Maxximum (20. April 2008)

hier das pic von der DRS


----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

Servus
mein Fritzz ist schon wieder kaputt...
könnte langsam echt kotzen! Der 2.Rahmen hat jetzt ganze 6-8 Wochen gehalten...

Wünch Euch mit Euren Fritzzen mehr Glück...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## j-man (21. April 2008)

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

wieder Kollision des silbernen Umlenkhebels mit der Strebe die vom Hinterrad kommt, auf der linken Seite vom Hinterbau

schöne Schramme drin !


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2008)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> wieder Kollision des silbernen Umlenkhebels mit der Strebe die vom Hinterrad kommt, auf der linken Seite vom Hinterbau
> 
> schöne Schramme drin !


 
fotos, wir wollen foto's


----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

ok moment


----------



## Roughneck (21. April 2008)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> wieder Kollision des silbernen Umlenkhebels mit der Strebe die vom Hinterrad kommt, auf der linken Seite vom Hinterbau
> 
> schöne Schramme drin !



Kannst du ein Foto von deinem Hinterbau posten? Kann es bei meinem Fritzz kaum nachvollziehen...


----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

Ich hoffe, die Schramme kommt gut rüber
das Foto ist von rechts hinten aufgenommen -bezogen auf die Fahrrichtung


----------



## Cam-man (21. April 2008)

sieht so aus als ob der verstellhebel vom dämpfer die macke reingehaun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

sorry das Bild ist vielleicht nicht so der Hit
der Verstellhebel vom Dämpfer kommt da nicht hin, Perspektive täuscht
ich hoffe, dass es auf diesem Bild besser rüberkommt


----------



## frax061a (21. April 2008)

so, werde nun auch mal von ein paar erfahrungen berichten.

problem am bike:
-Steckachse hinten hat sich 2x gelöst
-zwischen Gabel und Rahmen schaut ein Dichtring raus, Rost.
- Schaltzug vom umwerfer zu lang, hat am Rahmen häßliche schleifspuren hinterlassen.(muss ich da angst vor rost haben )
- Bremsen schleifen(Bremsattel justieren hilft net, denke speichen haben sich ein wenig gesetzt Räder neu zentrien), Schaltung spinnt( einstellungssache)

so sind ein paar Kleinigkeiten, ansonsten ein Superbike, was echt Spaß macht.


----------



## Cam-man (21. April 2008)

ja die bremsen mal mit ein paar unterlegscheiben auf die richtige horizontale bringen, dann müssts gehen (es gibt da ja so extra super-dünne scheibchen dafür)
was rostet an der gabel? das steuerrohr? das kann ja aus stahl sein aber bei alu is des alles ja rein oberflächlich (auch wegen dem seilzug am rahmen) 
bei der schaltung muss man sich vor allem bei 3 fach vorne mal ein tag mit probefahren im etwas härteren einsatz vornehmen, und da das bike ja neu ist kann es sein das sich der seilzug am anfang noch ein bisschen dehnt also immer wieder nachjustieren


----------



## frax061a (21. April 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> ja die bremsen mal mit ein paar unterlegscheiben auf die richtige horizontale bringen, dann müssts gehen (es gibt da ja so extra super-dünne scheibchen dafür)
> was rostet an der gabel? das steuerrohr? das kann ja aus stahl sein aber bei alu is des alles ja rein oberflächlich (auch wegen dem seilzug am rahmen)
> bei der schaltung muss man sich vor allem bei 3 fach vorne mal ein tag mit probefahren im etwas härteren einsatz vornehmen, und da das bike ja neu ist kann es sein das sich der seilzug am anfang noch ein bisschen dehnt also immer wieder nachjustieren



was genau rostet kann ich net sagen, hab nur in den zwischenraum  geschaut(zwischen gabel und Rahmen/unterer zwischenraum) und rost endeckt.

gut das mit den bremsen ist ne gute idee. werde das mal nach der inspektion angehen. 
also brauche ich bei einem alurahmen nicht auf rost zu achten???!!!

zu den bremsen nochmal, die quitschen ein wenig seltsam, auch bei trockenem. kann es sein das ich die durch falsches bremsen ruiniert habe?

p.s.: danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## Trumpf (21. April 2008)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> sorry das Bild ist vielleicht nicht so der Hit
> der Verstellhebel vom Dämpfer kommt da nicht hin, Perspektive täuscht
> ich hoffe, dass es auf diesem Bild besser rüberkommt



Dieses Problem ist schon sehr nervig. Das kann ich auch absolut nicht begreifen wieso sie den Rahmen und den Umlenkhebel so entwickelt haben und vorher nicht gemerkt haben dass das dann streift. Das hat mich echt tief erschüttert dass sie die Bikes so ausgeliefert haben.
Ist an meinem auch so, aber anscheinend reichen mir die 150mm Federweg die das Fritzz hat bevor es an der Strebe anschlägt. Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch keinen Kratzer da gehabt.

Was mich an dem Foto wundert.. das ist doch eine RaceFace Diabolus Kurbel und ein 2007er Rahmen mit dem goldenen RaceFace Innenlager. Ich dachte 2007 wurde schon ein schmaleres Innenlager verbaut. (73mm anstatt 83mm).
Ich dachte die Diabolus Kurbel gibt es nur in 83mm


----------



## ShogunZ (21. April 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> so, werde nun auch mal von ein paar erfahrungen berichten.
> 
> problem am bike:
> -Steckachse hinten hat sich 2x gelöst
> ...



zur Steckachse: Du ziehst sie aber schon vor jeder Fahrt nach, oder?
Gegen Schleifspuren hilft meist ne Folie.
Den Dichtring bekommt man ganz einfach wieder rein - öffne die Schraube der Kralle, dann die des Vorbau's. Nun kannst du den Dichtring rauspulen (stülp ihn am besten nach unten oder nach oben) - zieh nun wieder alles an und lass zu guter letzt den Dichtring in den Zwischenraum rutschen. (so klappt's bei mir)


----------



## frax061a (21. April 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> zur Steckachse: Du ziehst sie aber schon vor jeder Fahrt nach, oder?
> Gegen Schleifspuren hilft meist ne Folie.
> Den Dichtring bekommt man ganz einfach wieder rein - öffne die Schraube der Kralle, dann die des Vorbau's. Nun kannst du den Dichtring rauspulen (stülp ihn am besten nach unten oder nach oben) - zieh nun wieder alles an und lass zu guter letzt den Dichtring in den Zwischenraum rutschen. (so klappt's bei mir)




sollte ich die steckachse vor jeder fahrt nachziehen???
mache das eigentlich net. ok ab und zu checke ich sie schon.
allerdings hat sie sich auch nur am anfang 2x gelöst. seit dem war auch beim kontollieren nix mehr davon zu merken.
gut das mit den schleifspuren versuch ich jetzt durch kürzen des zuges in griff zu bekommen, sorgen hab ich mir halt nur wegen dem rost gemacht. 

ok, das mit dem dichtring sit auf jeden fall gut zu wissen, hab nächste woche die 1. inspektion aufgrund dessen lasse ich das dann lieber, hab ein wenig respekt vor dem richtigen anziehen der schrauben(Richtiges Moment).

dank dir.


----------



## Cam-man (21. April 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...zu den bremsen nochmal, die quitschen ein wenig seltsam, auch bei trockenem. kann es sein das ich die durch falsches bremsen ruiniert habe?
> ...



die bremsen sind ja auch neu, und normal ist immer ein schutzbelag auf den bremsbelägen (bei sinter damit sie nicht oxidieren, bei den organischen damits nicht fault...oder so...) nach einiger zeit ist der abgefahren und die eigentlichen bremsbeläge sind dann am start. ach, auf der scheibe ist auch so eine schutzschicht, die muss auch erst weg. musst halt mal ne woche den schisser fahren dann dürft nix mehr sein
wegen den antworten, kein problem dafür ist das forum ja eigentlich da 
mfg


----------



## ShogunZ (21. April 2008)

@evilsheep: Hast du hinten noch die 150er Breite?

@trumpf: Ich hab grad bei bike components ne Diabolus mit nem 68/73mm Innenlager gesehen...ist mir aber auch neu!


----------



## Cam-man (21. April 2008)

aber die diaboulous war doch 07 standard am fritzz, wird wohl OEM sein oder die gibts wirklich fürs schmale auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

hi
mein Fritzz hab ich im März 07 bekommen und ich hab noch die 150mm an der HA

was micht echt tierisch nervt, dass dieses Problem echt zu den Basics eines Maschinenbauingenieures gehören sollte!!! Ich hab das im 3.Semester gelernt, dass es bei einer Kinematik -und das ist nur ne 2D- einen definierten Anschlag geben sollte -und keine 2
und für mich ist der Anschlag bei einer Radaufhängung das Feder/Dämpfer-System und nicht der Rahmen!!!! Bei einem Auto ist der Anschlag ja auch nicht der Querlenker...
Braucht jemand einen Fritzz Rahmen 16" 08 -ohne Schramme??? ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem bike


----------



## Trumpf (21. April 2008)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> hi
> mein Fritzz hab ich im März 07 bekommen und ich hab noch die 150mm an der HA



Genau das mein ich. 07 war doch schon eine 135mm Hinterradnabe verbaut. Du hast also eine 07er Lackierung mit einem 06er Rahmen. Ich glaub dieses Problem dass der Umlenkhebel schleift gabs nur bei den 06er Rahmen.

Und da kann ich dir auch nur zustimmen. Das der Umlenkhebel am Rahmen blockieren kann hab ich auch bis heute nicht verkraftet. Das ist so ziemlich der blödste Durchschlagschutz für den Dämpfer am Hinterbau den die Bike-Industrie je gesehen hat, oder ?


----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

das interessante ist, dass der Hinterbau sich bei bei senkrechter Belastung wirklich ohne Kollision durchfedern lässt -ohne Kollision-
der ist einfach zu weich ausgelegt worden!!
getreu dem Motto:
" 2/3 ist Optik, viel Fedeweg vorhanden, aber nutzen darfst den fei net..."

 Fahren die ihre eigenen bikes nicht??? jetzt bin ich echt Anfänger! Fahr jetzt erst das 3. Jahr...


----------



## Cam-man (21. April 2008)

vllt einfach ein steifigkeitsproblem
schau mal ob alle lager fest sitzen und halt das bike mal am lenker und drück mit dem fuß fest auf den tretlageransatz auf der kurbel, dann dürfte sich eigentlich nicht viel bewegen


----------



## Trumpf (21. April 2008)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> das interessante ist, dass der Hinterbau sich bei bei senkrechter Belastung wirklich ohne Kollision durchfedern lässt -ohne Kollision-
> der ist einfach zu weich ausgelegt worden!!



Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meiner kollidiert auch wenn ich einfach nur die Luft komplett aus dem Dämpfer lass und den Hinterbau einsacken lasse. Dann bleibt er da hängen an der Schwinge. Aber eben erst nach 150mm Federweg. Und ganz durchgeschlagen hab ich ihn noch nicht.


----------



## ShogunZ (21. April 2008)

@evilsheep: Willst du nicht mal versuchen, dass du für deinen 06er Rahmen mit 07er Lackierung nen Neuen bekommst - bei mir hat's geklappt.


----------



## evilsheep26 (21. April 2008)

das ist ja bei mir schon der 2. Rahmen und das war auch der letzte mit den Abmessungen und der Lackierung...
ich will nen neunen Rahmen und den werd ich verkaufen! und dann muss mal was gescheites her -SX Trail schwebt mir grad als touren bike so vor
aber das wird für mich ein Minus Geschäft und das nervt mich a bisserl
Liest hier eigentlich jemand mit von Cube? Die halten sich da extrem zurück... nicht wirklich kundenorientiert...
das war mein 1. und auch letztes Cube bike


----------



## Tom Fritzz (22. April 2008)

Muss ich mich auch bei meinem 08 Rahmen  wegen der Wippe sorgen machen(Delle )oder ist das nur ein Problem des 150mm Hinterbau?

 Ps=Habe  mein Fox RP23 gegen einen Manitou 4x ausgetauscht .Das Bike kann ich jetzt  mit mehr Säg fahren und ist dadurch  im groben Gelände einfach besser! 
Das schleifen der  Bremsen glaube ich kommt von den dünnen Scheiben die leicht vibrieren. (sehr dünne Scheibe)
Das muss man einfach übersehen  denn die Bremse ist  der Hammer!
G Tom


----------



## evilsheep26 (22. April 2008)

ich hab auch nach dem 1.Rahmen- und Dämpferschaden den X4 bekommen und der ist echt sehr gut!
wenn jetzt auch der Rahmen dazu passen würde...

ob der 135er Hinterbau angeht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich denke aber, dass er nicht unbedingt steifer geworden ist... also immer schön senkrecht landen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (22. April 2008)

also ich hab den 07er rahmen u bei mir passt das alles perfekt, da stößt gar nichts an! ist halt nur ein enduro u kein freeride bike. bin mit meinen total happy!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. April 2008)

Tom Fritzz schrieb:


> Wie sind die ersten Eindrücke der 3 fach Kettenführung?
> G Tom


 
was, wie wo ?  hab ich was verpasst. denke es geht nur die E13 . und die auch nur als 2 fach kefü.


----------



## Maxximum (22. April 2008)

@evilsheep: cube testet ihre bikes eigentlich sehr ausgiebig und ein mitarbeiter von cube ist mit dem fritzz eig ständig im bikepark unterwegs.
ich hör aber auch jetzt zum ersten mal von problem mit dem anschlagen.

@tom fritzz: es gibt keine dreifach führung die ans fritzz passt.
ich hab wie gesagt mal bei cube angerufen und die meinten dass nur die e13 drs passt.
mein händler hat das auch bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## evilsheep26 (22. April 2008)

mit dem 1.Rahmen war ich auch in bike parks
und beim letzten Besuch hat er echt a bisserl leiden müssen, geb ich gerne zu... ich hab meins jetzt gerade zum Händler gebracht und die schicken es ein... ich finds a bisserl schade, dass sich Cube nicht wirklich kundenorientiert verhält...würde mir a bisserl mehr erwarten, vor allem, da das bike jetzt schon das 8. Mal in der Werkstatt ist in 13 Monaten...
Wenn Cube mir jetzt den 08er Rahmen gibt, find ich das bike echt fad -ich weiß, die Meinungen über die 07er Farbe gehen auseinander, aber das war für mich auch ein Kaufkriterium neben der Ausstattung...einfach schade, jetzt steh ich wieder ohne bike da und werd aus dem ganzen mit nem Minus rausgehen...


----------



## Maxximum (22. April 2008)

ich war grad fahren und hab mal meinen hinterbau genauer unter die lupe genommen.

der 08er rahmen hat genau da wo evilsheeps rahmen den schlag hat eine einbuchtung.
ich kann da nacher ja noch ein foto mit reinstellen wenns gewünscht wird.


----------



## evilsheep26 (22. April 2008)

@maxximum:
wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht, würde ich den schmaleren Hinterbau schon gerne sehen

aber ich denke, ich werde versuchen den neuen Rahmen zu verkaufen und dann ein SX Trail zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (22. April 2008)

also mein 07er is da auch umgeschweißt. hab heut auch mal probiert da stört nichts.


----------



## Maxximum (23. April 2008)

hi
hier is das bild von der strebe wie versprochen:


----------



## evilsheep26 (23. April 2008)

Danke Maxximum für das Bild

hast Du schon mal probiert den Hinterbau komplett durchzufedern?

aber die Änderung der Strebe scheint echt zu reichen... warum können die das nicht schon beim 150er Hinterbau abändern?? Jetzt muss ich meine geile Farbe aufgeben...na ja, mal schauen, was Cube macht


----------



## Bayer (23. April 2008)

also ich habs wie gesagt in gift grün mit dem hier auf dem bild gezeigten hinterbau u da passt auch alles!


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> also ich habs wie gesagt in gift grün mit dem hier auf dem bild gezeigten hinterbau u da passt auch alles!



ich auch


----------



## evilsheep26 (23. April 2008)

ihr beide habt aber nen 135er hinterbau und die xt Kurbel oder?

na ja, vielleicht bekomm ich das giftgrün ja doch noch... aber der 150er Hinterbau wird leider nicht mehr dabei sein... und der hat mir schon echt gut gefallen
ihr wisst ja, 2/3 ist immer die Optik


----------



## ShogunZ (23. April 2008)

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen!


----------



## Maxximum (24. April 2008)

ih hab noch nicht von had gaz durchgefedert aber bei fahren hateic wegen der temperaturschwankugen vor 1 woche mal nen durchschlag, und da is nix angeschlagen.

man seht aber auch deutlich wenn man von oben auf die strebe schaut dass da ca nen millimeter platz dazwischen ist.


----------



## evilsheep26 (24. April 2008)

als ich den 2.Rahmen bekommen habe, hab ich den Hinterbau auch mal komplett durchgefedert und da war auch Luft
zwar wenig, aber er ging ohne Anzugehen durch den Federweg
Ich denke, dass der Hinterbau bei einer schrägen Landung tordiert wird und durch das gleichzeitige Einfedern der silberne Umlenkhebel angeht...


----------



## j-man (24. April 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> ih hab noch nicht von had gaz durchgefedert aber bei fahren hateic wegen der temperaturschwankugen vor 1 woche mal nen durchschlag, und da is nix angeschlagen.
> 
> man seht aber auch deutlich wenn man von oben auf die strebe schaut dass da ca nen millimeter platz dazwischen ist.



What?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (24. April 2008)

oh sry^^
batterie von der tastatur leer^^
hat einige buchstaben ausgelassen!


text richtig:
ich hab den hinterbau von hand noch nicht ganz durchgefedert aber beim fahren hatte ich wegen der temperaturschwankungen letzte woche einen durchschlag, und da is nichts angeschlagen.

man sieht aber auch deutlich wenn man von oben auf die strebe schaut, dass da ca. ein millimeter platz dazwischen ist.

hoffe es ist jetz verständlich


----------



## j-man (24. April 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> oh sry^^
> batterie von der tastatur leer^^
> hat einige buchstaben ausgelassen!
> 
> ...



ja klar man konnte es sich auch vorher "zusammenreimen", ich war eher überrascht, weil Du sonst immer leserlich geschrieben hattest.


----------



## Maxximum (24. April 2008)

ja ich hab beim tippen nich aufn bildschirm geguggt.
war ziemlich in eile. musste in die schule, letzter schultag vor den prüfungen.


----------



## flori828 (25. April 2008)

Hallo Fritzz-Gemeinde! Viele Grüße vom Lago !!!

Bild 1) Blick von unserer Bude auf den Lago und auf das Monte Baldo-Massiv mit den verschneiten Gipfeln. 

Bild 2) Nach langem Aufstieg und Fritzz tragen - endlich am alten Tremalzo-Tunnel. Von hier aus gehts auf den über 20km langen Downhill nach Riva. Die ersten km derzeit auf Schnee ;-)


----------



## ShogunZ (26. April 2008)

Eieiei....du machst mich ganz verrückt! Wir sind erst ab Donnerstag am Lago, auch mitm Fritzz - und ich freu mich schon soooo!


----------



## Tom Fritzz (27. April 2008)

Und ich ab dem 14 Juni eine Woche zum biken und surfen.Freue mich schon jetzt auf fette Singeltrail s zu fahren mit meinem Fritzz.

G Tom


----------



## Tom Fritzz (29. April 2008)

Schaut mal unter www.indiansummer.ch soll es ab Juni 08
 bei e.thirteen eine 3fach Kettenführung geben.
 G Tom


----------



## ren` (1. Mai 2008)

Was für ein Lager ist das Hauptlager am Fritzz 07? Kann man das auch von der Kettenblattseite aufschrauben oder geht das nur von der anderen Seite?


----------



## steinmetz (2. Mai 2008)

Fritzz im endlich grünen Wald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinmetz (3. Mai 2008)




----------



## evilsheep26 (3. Mai 2008)

*Neid* schöne Bilder und schöne Sattelstütze 

mein Fritzz ist schon wieder in der Werkstatt!!!!!! 
Ich könnte k**** und meine Geduld ist mehr als erschöpft...
und Cube hält sich leider sehr bedeckt !
irgendwie hab ich mit meinem Fritzz einfach kein Glück nicht...


----------



## Maxximum (3. Mai 2008)

diese sattelstütze ist ein traum!!
die steht auch auf meiner wunschliste.
mal schaun vllt gönn ich mir die irgendwann.


----------



## ren` (3. Mai 2008)

Naja .. fÃ¼r mich steht der kleine Einstellbereich in keiner Relation zum Preis ... 7cm Komfort fÃ¼r 180â¬ sind mir einfach zu viel, da betÃ¤tige ich lieber den Schnellspanner und investiere in andere Sachen  :/


----------



## Maxximum (4. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir auch schonma die gravity dropper oder wie die heißt angeschaut. hat 10cm verstellung. die sieht abe rnicht so gut aus und ist noch teurer.

nja mal schaun. im moment kann ichs mir eh ned leisten


----------



## flori828 (4. Mai 2008)

Servus,
hab mir nach Rücksprache mit Steinmetz bzgl. Länge etc auch mal die Speedball bestellt. Danke @Steinmetz für die Infos.

Also das Use-Shim Teil hält wirklich super, kann man bedenkenlos einsetzen. Preislich auch Top. Die Stütze selbst macht von der Verarbeitung auch einen ganz guten Eindruck, kommt aber irgendwie bisschen lahmarschig wieder hoch (ob die nicht mal nach x Monaten einen Service braucht???). Naja, ich werd die Sattelstütze aber wieder zurückschicken weil ich folgende Probleme gefunden habe:

1) Ich fahr 18" und hab die P6-Sattelstütze auf Pos.18, also fast max zulässig ausgezogen. Durch den Winkel der Sattelstange geht die Sitzposition schnell weit nach hinten und so muss ich den Sattel ziemlich weit nach vorne schieben um die richtige Sitzposition zu bekommen (Knielot, etc.).
Die Sattelspitze ist mit der P6 ca. 53cm vom Lenker weg, so ist das dann genau richtig. Mit der Speedball lässt sich durch die andere Klemmtechnik der Sattel aber nicht mehr so weit nach vorne schieben, min. Abstand Lenker<->Sattelspitze ist dann ~55cm. Geht vielleicht auch..aber bei EUR 200 für ne Sattelstütze seh ichs nicht ein Kompromisse zu machen.

2) Die "Fernbedienung" für die Speedball ist der Witz. Einfach ein billiger Zug dessen Klemmung für den Lenker so scheissklein ist dass man sich erstens mal den Lenker verkratzt und es zweitens nicht möglich ist den Speedball-Hebel vom Schalthebel aus gesehen nach innen Richtung Lenkermitte zu montieren. Das Ende des Zugs klemmt man dann mit einer Mutter (ohne Winkelblech, besondere Aufnahme etc) irgendwie an einem Hebel fest, der dann auslöst. OBERBILLIG. Und jetzt kommts. Das Ding kostet EUR 50 Aufpreis. Muhahahahaha.

3) War mir vorher klar, nur nochmal als Info was man beachten sollte: In meinem Fall ist es so das 8cm Absenkung gerade so an der Grenze sind, d.h. wenn man schnell von der Position hinterm Sattel in die Position vor dem Sattel wechselt (macht man ja in der Regel schnell), haut es einem das Sattelende an die Schenkelinnenseite wenn man nicht aufpasst. Nicht schlimm aber auch nicht schön  
Würde ich ein 20" fahren, und müsste die Sattelstütze aufgrund der Rahmenhöhe nicht so weit ausziehen, wären die 8cm Absenkung deutlich besser.
 Also, Tipp: vor dem Kauf mal ausprobieren wie es sich mit exakt 8cm weniger fährt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinmetz (4. Mai 2008)

@ flori:     Das Problem mit dem langsamen hochfahren hatte ich auch schon lag an der zu fest angezogenen Mutter am Abstreifring, die soll laut Manual nur handfest sein.

Zu1 : Also ich bin 1.80m groß habe die Speedball demnach auch weit draußen mein Abstand
von der Sattelspitze zum Lenker sind 53 cm obwohl ich den Sattel noch ein Stück nach vorne schieben könnte. 

Zu2 : Finde die Fernbedienung ist zwar einfach gehalten aber funktioniert bei mir tadellos. Naja 50 sind schon heftig! Mit verkratzen vom Lenker oder Ausrichtung vom Hebel hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Habe mal ein Bild vom Hebel gemacht !

Zu3 : Hast wohl dickere Schenkel wie ich  

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Steinmetz,
hab das Teil hier liegen, kann man als handfest bezeichnen.

Zu 1) Ich bin 186m groß. Ist schon sehr wahrscheinlich dass du die Sattelstütze tiefer fährst als ich. Deshalb haut das auch hin mit deinen 53cm. In meiner Position geht def. nicht weniger als 55cm. Ich trete gerne den Beweis an  

Zu 2) In deiner Position geht die Klemmung bei mir nur mit Hammer drauf. Keine Ahnung was die da für Fertigungstoleranzen haben  

Zu 3) Dicke Schenkel? Kann sein   ...aber ich tipp eher auf 1) du fährst die Sattelstütze tiefer.

Gruß


----------



## Maxximum (4. Mai 2008)

hi
also ich hab den sattel eig gernerell gerne weiter hinten.
ich bin auch 180 groß und hab die sattelstütze meist auf 17 draußen. der sattel ist bei mir in der klemmung fast ganz hinten. oO


----------



## deathtrap18 (4. Mai 2008)

Ist die Tele-Sattelstütze "joplin-r" von -crank brothers- die selbe wie die maveric speedball?

die speedball ist doch im endeffekt auch von CB

Der remote-Hebel ist auch der gleiche.

Oder gibt es hier doch Unterschiede?


----------



## Cam-man (4. Mai 2008)

naa...ich find die joplin sieht viiel edler aus....was bei CB ja nichts heissen mag...


----------



## steinmetz (5. Mai 2008)

@ flori : warum hast Du dir das Fritzz nicht in L gekauft ? Währe doch bei 1.86 ideal gewesen.


----------



## flori828 (5. Mai 2008)

steinmetz schrieb:


> @ flori : warum hast Du dir das Fritzz nicht in L gekauft ? Währe doch bei 1.86 ideal gewesen.



Bin 4 Wochen lang ein Fritzz in "L" gefahren. Das  M (18") passt besser. Gibt sogar "noch" größere als ich, die das Fritzz in M fahren.

Gruß


----------



## audiraudi123 (7. Mai 2008)

haaalo.
Info: das cube fritz oro K18 wiegt lt Prospekt 13,9kg und hat tatsächlich genau diese! (18")  -  somit kann man den CUBE Werbeleuten trauen.
Ich: 179cm, 72kg - 18" sind perfekt
Problem: RS Lyric 2step spricht (noch) gar nicht gut an -hat jemand Idee warum?  habe alles soweit offen (Zugstufe,  Druckstufe, Platform)
Grüsse!!
....


----------



## bikulus (8. Mai 2008)

audiraudi123 schrieb:


> haaalo.
> Info: das cube fritz oro K18 wiegt lt Prospekt 13,9kg und hat tatsächlich genau diese! (18")  -  somit kann man den CUBE Werbeleuten trauen.
> Ich: 179cm, 72kg - 18" sind perfekt
> Problem: RS Lyric 2step spricht (noch) gar nicht gut an -hat jemand Idee warum?  habe alles soweit offen (Zugstufe,  Druckstufe, Platform)
> ...



Zur Lyrik, das liegt an den engen Laufbuchesen, probiers mal mit Einfahren, so 10000hm richtig prügeln, wenn die Gabel dann noch funktioniert und die Buchsen immer noch straff, ab zum Tuning
Bikulus


----------



## flori828 (8. Mai 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> wenn die Gabel dann noch funktioniert und die Buchsen immer noch straff, ab zum Tuning
> Bikulus



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, ob die Gabel hält  
Hat jemand schon ein paar km mit einer 2step am 2008er Fritzz hinter sich?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (8. Mai 2008)

...ich wär ja schon mal froh, überhaupt mal wieder auf einem Fritzz fahren zu können... meins ist immer noch in der Werkstatt und ich könnte k*** vor Begeisterung ! Mein letztes WE als freier Student und ich hab mein bike nicht !!!! Bin echt sehr angefressen auf diesen Laden ! 
Cube hält es nicht mal für nötig, zu meiner Email Stellung zu nehmen...
Liest hier eigentlich jemand von Cube mit???


----------



## Bayer (13. Mai 2008)

servus jungs u mädels, mal ne frage, u zwar wollt ich mal wissen ob es normal ist das das dreieck welches den dämpfer anlenkt nicht an beiden seiten direkt gleich ist u der dämpfer nicht 100% genau hinter den reifen ist sondern etwas nach links versetzt wenn man von hinten draufsieht? bei mir wackelt nichts u alles funkt gut aber sieht etwas komisch aus finde ich. greez christoph

achja hab ein fritzz 07 mit 135er hinterbau


----------



## ren` (13. Mai 2008)

Jo, ist bei mir auch so ... Muss wohl so sein, damit der Dämpfer ausreichend Platz hat ..


----------



## @[email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

ist auch beim stereo so.


----------



## Maxximum (14. Mai 2008)

ja das muss so sein.
so wie ich das sehe würde wenn der dämpfer nicht versetzt wäre der umwerfer am dämpfer streifen.


----------



## ren` (15. Mai 2008)

Fritzz Lenkzentrale nach Über-Lenker-Abstieg beim Trailplautzen ... Gott sei Dank hatte ich meinen Fullface auf ...


----------



## deathtrap18 (25. Mai 2008)

Würdet ihr bei eurem Fritzz zum Droppen den Luftdruck für einen Tag erhöhen? 

Ich rede jetzt von Drops von ca. 1,5  - 2,0 Meter (ins Flat)

z. B. so um 1,0 - 1,5 Bar, zur Sicherheit vor einem Durchschlag

.. mein Dämpfer ist wahrscheinlicih noch nicht eingefahren, ich war 4 Tage am Gardasee (habe es erst am Abend zuvor bekommen .. endlich ^^)
und hier schon paar Enduro-Touren absolviert, mit einigen kleineren Drops von ca. 0,75 Meter

Habe demnächst auch gemässigten Bikepark-Einsatz vor damit,. und bin auch am grübeln ob ich hier den Luftdruck zwischenzeitlich rauf setzen sollte.

Andere Frage wäre natürlich, hält das Bike / der Hinterbau einen 2,0 Meter Drop ins Flat gut aus...     75 kg Fahrergewicht


----------



## Cam-man (25. Mai 2008)

ins flat droppen wür ich nich mal mitm downhiller


----------



## flori828 (26. Mai 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Ich rede jetzt von Drops von ca. 1,5  - 2,0 Meter (ins Flat)
> 
> Andere Frage wäre natürlich, hält das Bike / der Hinterbau einen 2,0 Meter Drop ins Flat gut aus...     75 kg Fahrergewicht



Also bei mir hats beim Bunny von einer 5/6-Stufen-Treppe einen der Bolzen der Wippe zerbröselt. Genauer gesagt hats den innenliegenden flachen Kopf des Bolzen abgetrennt. Kann ich aber mit leben, ins Flat knallt ordentlich.

Gruß
Flori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (26. Mai 2008)

also normale drops bis 2 meter hält der rahmen locker!
aber ins flat is das ne andere sache. da hält das nichtmal nen dhiller auf dauer aus.

und gemäßigter bikeparkeinsatz is ja wohl was anderes als 2meter ins flat.


----------



## deathtrap18 (26. Mai 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> also normale drops bis 2 meter hält der rahmen locker!
> aber ins flat is das ne andere sache. da hält das nichtmal nen dhiller auf dauer aus.
> 
> und gemäßigter bikeparkeinsatz is ja wohl was anderes als 2meter ins flat.



schon klar,. das man in die Schräge viel Energie mitnehmen und verteilen kann ,. also umwandeln in Geschwindikeiit,. ,. aber ich hätte trotzdem gedacht,. dass ein 2 Meter Drop ins Flat für ein FR / DH 0problemo sei,

,.. also 1,50 Meter Drop ins Flat mit leichten Schwung nach vorne dann wohl auch noch zuviel fürs Fritzz? :-S


----------



## Maxximum (27. Mai 2008)

ob das ein fr bike aushält kommt logischerweise aufs gewicht bzw darausfolgender stabilität desselben an.
son bender-bike hält das sicherlich. mit ner leichten racemaschine würd ich aufpassen.
zum fritzz:
kommt auf deine fahrtechnik an.
sowas mach ich mit meinem cc hardtail auch, allerdings mit trialtechnik, dh hinterrad sanft aufsetzen und die energie mit den beinen und armen so abfangen dass das vorderrad auch sanft und langsam aufsetzt.
das geht allerdings nur ohne geschindigkeit bzw mit sehr geringer geschw.

ich denk mal dass es das fritzz mit guter fahrtechnik ( gut abfangen, also mit gestreckten beinen und armen aufkommen und die ganze energie schön abfedern) locker hält.
 wenn du natürlich wie ein nasser sack dich fallen lässt dann hält der rahmen das nicht aus.


----------



## Cam-man (27. Mai 2008)

das fritzz ist einfach kein bike zum springen...
da braucht man schon ein sx trail oder sowas


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2008)

hey jungs! mal ne kurze frage! weiß von euch zufällig jemand ein händler der noch ein fritzz in 16" "rumstehen" hat? hab beim meinem händler ein 18" bestellt (rat von meinem händler) aber das ist mir viel zu groß! dann hat er hat mit cube telefoniert aber die bringen dieses jahr kein 16" mehr her! regt mich echt auf! 

lg


----------



## aux-racing (31. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hey jungs! mal ne kurze frage! weiß von euch zufällig jemand ein händler der noch ein fritzz in 16" "rumstehen" hat? hab beim meinem händler ein 18" bestellt (rat von meinem händler) aber das ist mir viel zu groß! dann hat er hat mit cube telefoniert aber die bringen dieses jahr kein 16" mehr her! regt mich echt auf!
> 
> lg



hallo
wie gross bist du denn, ich möchte mir auch eins holen und weiss nicht so genau welche rahmengrösse, nch welchen massen geht das denn.
danke im vorraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

also ich bin 1,72m! und mein händler meinte das mir das 18" passt! aber die teile fallen so groß aus! hab noch ein elite hpc in 18" und das passt auch! bloß beim fritzz hau ich mir die "glocken" an beim absteigen!  weiß jemand ein händler wo noch ein 16" fritzz hat? weil die 16" sind anscheinend alle ausverkauft!


----------



## Cam-man (1. Juni 2008)

nein,  bei uns steht noch eins...wo kommst du her?


----------



## dersteinmetz (1. Juni 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei eurem Fritzz zum Droppen den Luftdruck für einen Tag erhöhen?
> 
> Ich rede jetzt von Drops von ca. 1,5  - 2,0 Meter (ins Flat)


----------



## aux-racing (1. Juni 2008)

suche auch ein fritzz


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2008)

Cam-man schrieb:


> nein,  bei uns steht noch eins...wo kommst du her?



ich komme aus schwäbisch hall! wo steht das denn? und in welcher ausstattung? 

lg


----------



## Cam-man (2. Juni 2008)

es steht in augsburg bei OPTImalRad in der friedbergerstraße 151 (tel. 0821/667466). der typ is echt in ordnung und gibt auch gute preise. n bisschen zynisch isser, also aufpassen 
es is in der k18 ausstattung da, aber ich denke kleinigkeiten die einem nicht gefallen kann man auch von anfang an austauschen.
ruf lieber mal an obs noch da is, war jetz n paar tage nicht mehr dort...


----------



## aux-racing (4. Juni 2008)

hallo
kann mir jemand mal ein foto schicken von nem fritzz in 16zoll als pn und die höhe vom boden bis zur mittelstange am hinteren sattelrohr-anschluss würde mich auch interressieren.
vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Schanuppi (5. Juni 2008)

salut,

plane für den herbst den kauf eines enduros, und naja ich bin jetzt immer hin und her geschwenkt BIONICON, BERGAMONT und nun das FRITZZ....

wie schauts bei der größe aus? bin 1.93 cm und naja reicht da der 20er Rahmen?
bin schon das neue FELT REDEMPTION 2 gefahren und L und das war definitiv zu klein für mich..

würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir was zu sagen könnt, das FRITZZ haut mich gerade voll vom hocker, bomben teil


ansonsten, wie ist eure Meinung bzgl. Stereo , ist ja günstiger.... wisst ihr ich wohn in freiburg und da kannn/darf/muss man viel bergauf fahren und dann runterheizen....
was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?

grüße
gergor


----------



## aux-racing (6. Juni 2008)

hallo
also bin heute ein 18er gefahren und muss sagen das es überraschend gut passt.
ich bin 1,71 gross und dachteich müsste unbedingt ein 16er haben aber das 18er fährt sich echt gut auch für kleinere wie mich.
ich habe allerdings auch nur den vergleich zum 16er stereo weil es das 16er fritzz im mom nirgens gibt, aber das ist mir irgendwie zu klein.
einzig das ab und aufsteigen ist etwas naja ähm gewöhnungsbedürftig weil die schritthöhe etwas im schritt anstösst .
aber bei meiner fahrwerksabstimmung die ich brauch komm ich dann auch im sitzen mit den beinen runter.
hab mich aber schnell drauf eingeschossen und das teil lässt sich auch gut bewegen.
der federweg ist top und die einstellung schnell gefunden.
habe auch ein stereo getestet und muss sagen das ich da ein 18 nehmen würde weil das nicht so nervös wie das 16er ist das ist wirklich klein.
also ein 20er bei deiner grösse ist sicher das richtige und beim stereo sicher auch das ist etwas höher als das fritzz, jedenfalls die mittelstrebe.
am ende kommt es bei dir wirklich noch auf deinen einsatzzweck an.
mehr fun-fritzz, mehr tour-stereo.
aber das fritzz ist schon toll und die tour geht damit auch.


----------



## Schanuppi (6. Juni 2008)

salut,

ich hab gestern abend von zwei freunden gehört, dass es beim fritzz momentan elends lange wartezeiten gibt. fast schon canyon style 

stimmt das, bzw. könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen?
das ding ist, dass wenn ich im sommer 7 wochen maloche anstatt meine semesterferien zu genießen, um das bike zu finanzieren, will ich einfach nicht bis weihnachten drauf warten 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (6. Juni 2008)

nja erstens musst du froh sein wenns jetzt überhaupt noch eins gibt^^ 
letztes jahr warn sie februar ausverkauft.
zweitens würd ich wenn du erst im sommer das geld hast das 09er bestellen.
eurobike  ist ja im september. da würd ich die paar monate bis das bike dann anfang winter kommt in kauf nehmen


----------



## FRANZZ (8. Juni 2008)

Serwas,

ich verkaufe mein Fritzz 07.......

Interesse?? Bitte dann PM

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## joergenson (15. Juni 2008)

Servus,

Reihe mich in den Kreis der FRITZZ suchenden ein, brauche aber "nur" einen
16" Rahmen (2008) (bei 173cm Größe und 80cm Schrittlänge). Rest ist vorhanden.

Gruß Joergenson


----------



## kermit* (17. Juni 2008)

Habe eine Frage zum Fritzz K18:
Welche Felgen sind denn genau an dem Rad verbaut? Lt. Cube "Sun Equalizer", aber auf der Sun homepage gibts lauter verschiedene Equalizers...
Wäre toll, wenn jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## Roughneck (18. Juni 2008)

Equalizer 27...


----------



## kermit* (18. Juni 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Equalizer 27...


Dankeschön


----------



## pr0phet (20. Juni 2008)

hab heut bei meinem HÃ¤ndler sein letztes fritzz in 18" (Bin 177cm)angeschaut! wÃ¼rde mir anstatt die Lyrik 2 Step ne U-Turn einbauen und ein Manitou Swinger anstatt ein Fox RP23 drin! wÃ¼rde er mir fÃ¼r 2250â¬ geben, gutes Angebot???


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2008)

ja !!


----------



## kermit* (21. Juni 2008)

pr0phet schrieb:


> hab heut bei meinem HÃ¤ndler sein letztes fritzz in 18" (Bin 177cm)angeschaut! wÃ¼rde mir anstatt die Lyrik 2 Step ne U-Turn einbauen und ein Manitou Swinger anstatt ein Fox RP23 drin! wÃ¼rde er mir fÃ¼r 2250â¬ geben, gutes Angebot???



Wieso willst du andere Federelemente?
Macht die 2008er 2-Step auch Probleme und warum willst du den DÃ¤mpfer tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (21. Juni 2008)

mein Händler meinte er hatte schon so soviel Ärger das er sie lieber als U-Turn Version verkauft! Warum er allerdings einen Manitou Swinger anstatt einen RP23 drin hat weiss ich auch nicht genau, Sattel ist auch anderst wie auf der HP von Cube beschrieben, hat einen Fizik drauf...


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juni 2008)

der swinger wurde im 07 modell verbaut


----------



## pr0phet (21. Juni 2008)

Da muss ich wohl noch mal nachfragen ob das von ihm selbst aufgebaut wurde! Weil die XT-Gruppe und der Rahmen ist auf jedenfall 08! Aber der Swinger wird auch nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## Piefke (21. Juni 2008)

pr0phet schrieb:


> Aber der Swinger wird auch nicht schlecht sein...



Ich bin mit meinem Swinger X4 überhaupt nicht zufrieden, was das Ansprechverhalten betrifft.
Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich vom Fox RP23???

Wenn es passen würde, wäre längst ein DHX oder Roco drin - sch.. auf die paar Gramm mehr, aber im Ansprechverhalten sind Stahlfederdämpfer halt unschlagbar.


----------



## aux-racing (21. Juni 2008)

hi
habe den rp 23.
also der ist meiner meinung nach sehr gut.
ich habe ihn erst seit 1er woche aber der spricht super an und die rebound verstellung reicht völlig zumal ein sehr grösser einstellbereich da ist mit 3 verschiedenen setups.
ich fahre ihn mit 112 psi bei 20mm dynamischen durchhang also wenn ich mich nur draufsetz und wieder absteig gemessen.
ebenso gabel aber mit 87 psi.
beide kompos passen sehr gut zusammen.


----------



## evilsheep26 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo 

ich hatte in meinem 07er Rahmen den swinger 4way drin und beim Rahmentausch ist der Swinger x4 verbaut worden
Der Dämpfertausch hat sich definitiv gelohnt ! der X4 spricht bei mir echt super an 
auch in Kombination mit der Fox 

Ich würde meinen 16" Rahmen von 08 gerne verkaufen (inklusive Swinger x4)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audiraudi123 (23. Juni 2008)

...good morning...

bezüglich Verfügbarkein von fritzz:
ich hab mir von chainreactioncycles.com ein 18" K18 schicken lassen. Deren Homepage zeigt aktuellen Lagerstand - und darauf kann man sich verlassen - ich hatte fritzz innerhalb von 5 Tagen vor der Haustüre! - wichtig ist, dass man eben nur bei Status "vorrätig" zuschlägt.

Hab kürzeren/steileren Vorbau rauf.
Kette schlägt gegen obere Kettenstrebe, 
hinteres Schaltseil war nach 2Wo. gerissen
ansonsten - Bikeausstattung ist perfekt, 

Gruß zum Schluß
Peter


----------



## pr0phet (27. Juni 2008)

So seit Dienstag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Fritzz K18, leider konnt ich bis jetzt nur eine kleine Runde damit drehen aber nächste Woche wirds ordentlich bewegt...


----------



## audiraudi123 (27. Juni 2008)

...Frage: waren die Fat Alberts serienmässig drauf?

Grüsse
Peter


----------



## pr0phet (27. Juni 2008)

Stand so bei meinem Händler stand rum...warum?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Cam-man (27. Juni 2008)

weils normal nobby nics hat


----------



## audiraudi123 (27. Juni 2008)

...nur so - mein K18 hatte 2,4 Nobby Nics.   Aber die Fat Albertas halten eh mehr aus....
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/FRITZZ_id_20822_.htm#anker

Peter


----------



## pr0phet (27. Juni 2008)

jo ich weiß... sind noch mehr Sachen anderst Sattel, Kasette, Dämpfer und Gabel!


----------



## aux-racing (28. Juni 2008)

pr0phet schrieb:


> So seit Dienstag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Fritzz K18, leider konnt ich bis jetzt nur eine kleine Runde damit drehen aber nächste Woche wirds ordentlich bewegt...


schönes teil-gratulation
hoffentlich bleibt es lange so schön


----------



## FRANZZ (5. Juli 2008)

Serwas,

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-FRITZZ-Loui...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3...2....1..... bald nicht mehr meins......

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## evilsheep26 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi Forum

ich verkaufe meinen 6 Wochen alten 16" Fritzz Rahmen inklusive Sattelstütze, E-Type Umwerfer, Steuersatz, Schutzblech und natürlich den swinger x4

bin das Ding halt 6 Wochen auf meiner Hausrunde gefahren
Wenn Interesse besteht, hab ich auch noch das Hinterrad abzugeben
in meinen neuen Rahmen passt die Nabe leider nicht
die Nabe wurde auch im Zuge des Rahmentauschs neu ersetzt
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Juli 2008)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-FRITZZ-Loui...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Toller Verkaufsthread hier. 
Ich hätte noch einen alten 3/86er mit 32 MB RAM rumstehen...


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes...
Meint ihr 20" ist groß genug bei einer Körpergröße von 189cm und 96 cm (!!!) Innenbeinlänge? Oder quäle ich mich da nur die Berge hoch weil meine Beine so lang sind und ich dann mit nem übelen Winkel im Knie leben muss?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Cam-man (7. Juli 2008)

probier doch mal den komischen rechner auf www.canyon.de aus, das kann man ja ungefähr übertragen...


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2008)

Habe ich schon. Der Rechner hat aber mit meinem Köpermaßen ein paar Probleme...  Der meint anscheind das es mich so nicht geben kann wie es mich gibt...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (7. Juli 2008)

Ich würde bei 93cm wie bei mir sicher den 20 Zöller nehmen.


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2008)

Also 18" habe ich bei einem Kumpel probefahren können und das ist um einiges zu klein. 20" ist ja das größte was es gib...

Naja,... hat sich eigentlich auch erledigt da Cube keine 20" mehr lieferbar hat. Habe ich aber leider erst heute Nachmittag erfahren...


----------



## Sipp (22. Juli 2008)

hi war gesten mal beim meinem bikeshop und hab mich auf das 18" gewuchtet aber wenn ich mich da nur reinstell klingel die nüsse am oberrohr meint ihr dass ich mit 75cm innenbeinlänge auf nem 16" besser klarkomme? 

gruß

sipp


----------



## aux-racing (22. Juli 2008)

moin
wie gross bist du denn mit 75 schrittlänge.
da biste doch unter 170 oder?
da würd ich schon n 16ner nehmen.


----------



## Roughneck (22. Juli 2008)

Sipp schrieb:


> hi war gesten mal beim meinem bikeshop und hab mich auf das 18" gewuchtet aber wenn ich mich da nur reinstell klingel die nüsse am oberrohr meint ihr dass ich mit 75cm innenbeinlänge auf nem 16" besser klarkomme?
> 
> gruß
> 
> sipp



Ev. dürfte auch der 16" Rahmen für dich etwas zu hoch bauen... Dann wäre der Griff zu einem anderen tieferliegenden Bike wohl angebracht. (ev. Giant Reign?) Ausprobieren geht über studieren - sind schliesslich deine Nüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sipp (22. Juli 2008)

ok danke erstmal @roughneck
bin 1,76 aber evtl. hab ich die schrittlänge auch falsch gemessen sehe aber eigentlich ganz normal aus


----------



## Tim_K (22. Juli 2008)

hi könnt ihr mal beschreiben wie gut das Fritzz freeride tauglich ist also bei welchen trails und sprüngen die grenzen sind ! den die einen sagen nur es ist und die andern sagen es ist nicht tauglich (verwirrent) thx  Tim


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juli 2008)

Also Freeridetauglich im eigentlichen Sinne ist es schon. Also Berghochfahren und dann Bergab Spass haben.
Bei dem Gewicht von 13,7kg sollte man aber auf harte Sachen verzichten. Also richtiges DH-Geschrubbe wird das Rad zwar auch eine gewisse Zeit mitmachen, aber eben nicht so lange wie ein 20kg Bolide.
Auf Double im MX Style würde ich auch verzichten.
Wenn du mit dem Radel eigentlich garkeine Tour fahren möchtest ist vielleicht ein anderes Rad besser geeignet... Zum Moschen ist das Fritzz meiner Meinung nach nämlich überhaupt nicht geeignet...


----------



## Tim_K (22. Juli 2008)

ich fahre jährlich an gardasee und komme mit meinem hardtrail gut berauf aber beim bergabfahren bremmst es mich da ich keine scheibenbremsen hab und der bremsgummie immer anfängt zu stinken

 aber ich besuch in den nächsten tagen  den bikepark in wagrain und leihe mir ein bike aus deshalb sehe ich mich mal nach einem neuen bike um ..... des mir die möglichkeit gibt sowohl touren zu fahren als auch ein paar sprünge und ich denke dass das Fritzz eine gute  wahl wäre


----------



## audiraudi123 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo!   ...also die relativ schmalen SUN Equalizer Felgen hatten schnell Kampfspuren zu verzeichnen......

Peter


----------



## Bayer (22. Juli 2008)

wow 13,7 kg sind mal ne ansage! meins wiegt mit viel dreck dran 15,7 und schweren reifen.
fahr mit meinem locker mal 1200 hm rauf.

macht total spaß das rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_K (22. Juli 2008)

ich denke wenn man nicht den direkten vergleich zu einem anderen rad hat und nicht so ein super kreak is dann wird man mit dem Bikes richtig viel spaß haben !!


----------



## Maxximum (22. Juli 2008)

nja die 13,7 sind ja nichtssagend.
wenn man auf das rad für den einsatzzweck entsprechende reifen draufmacht bist du schon bei 14-14,5.

dann noch ne kefü und du hast das gewicht von den anderen enduros.


ich mach mit dem rad alles was ich mit meinem trial nicht machen kann.^^
also auch drops bis ca 2m. muss man halt einigermaßen sauber fahren.
ich gehe davon aus dass das rad ca genausoviel aushält wie ein bis aufs letzte gramm optimiertes dh racebike mit 15 kg.
(is natürlich eig nicht wirklich vergleichbar wegen mehr federweg...)


----------



## aux-racing (22. Juli 2008)

Sipp schrieb:


> ok danke erstmal @roughneck
> bin 1,76 aber evtl. hab ich die schrittlänge auch falsch gemessen sehe aber eigentlich ganz normal aus



dann biste ja doch ziemlich gross, ich bin 172 und komm super mit dem 18ner klar.
16 bin ich gefahren und ist zwar auch nicht schlecht aber wirkt doch um einiges nervöser als das 18er.
kommt drauf an willste eher touren oder freeriden.
beim freeriden und wenns sehr winklig wird sehe ich für das 16er minimale vorteile aber ansonsten ist das 18er genial


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

bikepark leogang :







bikepark saalbach :





also mit dem fritzz ist ne ganze menge möglich. 
touren machen bei dem panorama doppelt spaß:


----------



## Sipp (22. Juli 2008)

eigentlich kann ich mich da garnicht so festlegen und minnimaler nachteil bzw vorteil denke ich is bei mir eh zu vernachlässigen will ja keine rennen bestreiten ich wollte hald was mit dem ich von a nach b komme aber was man eben auch mal geißeln kann wenns juckt.... mich hats beim 18" eben abgeschreckt dass ich da kaum hochgekommen bin wenn der sattel normal eingestellt war dachte mir wenn ich da schon quasi beim drüberstehen platzangst bekomme dann is dass beim evtl abstieg im gelände bestimmt nicht gerade besser irgentwie unangenehm naja mal sehen ob ich nen 16" zur probefahrt auftreiben kann


----------



## aux-racing (22. Juli 2008)

ja, der unterschied ist wirklich nicht gravierend.
ich denk das ist ne gefühlssache.
wenn du dich auf dem 16er sicherer fühlst dann ist das sicher besser.
ich komm auch schwer aufs bike aber beim fahren nicht zu spüren. auch beim absteigen ist es kein problem.
naja ich denk das 16er ist bei deiner grösse eher klein, aber versuchs halt mal.


----------



## Roughneck (23. Juli 2008)

Tim_K schrieb:


> hi könnt ihr mal beschreiben wie gut das Fritzz freeride tauglich ist also bei welchen trails und sprüngen die grenzen sind ! den die einen sagen nur es ist und die andern sagen es ist nicht tauglich (verwirrent) thx  Tim



Freeride-Tauglichkeit ist mittlerweile ja auch ein weiter Begriff. 
Review einer englischen Homepage  Diese beschreiben das Fritzz als "Marathon-Downhiller" - ein weiterer Name für das Kind Jedenfalls lässt sich mit dem Fritzz auch in Bikeparks Spass haben, auch wenn du nicht unbedingt die ganz weiten und ganz hohen Sprünge machen wirst...


----------



## Maxwie (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ein Fritzz zulegen. Das Bike sollte Touren von 40- 50 km mit 2000 hm überstehen. Mir kommt es nicht auf Schnelligkeit bergauf an, Ich möchte nur fahrend oben ankommen. Bergabperformance ist mir viel wichtiger. Meint ihr das Fritzz schaft all das ?

Gruß
Max


----------



## mtb_nico (9. September 2008)

Je nach Fahrstil ist dann vielleicht auch ein Stereo eine gute Alternative...


----------



## Bayer (9. September 2008)

ja, fahr mit meinem auch überall hoch. einfach gabel absenken u sattel raus u es klettert wie ne bergziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (9. September 2008)

Erstma danke für die prompten Antworten.
Das Stereo 2009 hat aber eine eher sportliche Geometrie und nicht mehr so "komfortabel" wie das Fritzz ausserdem möchte ich die 36er Talas eigentlich schon haben.
Wenn ihr nun sagt das man mit dem Bike auch gut Klettern kann ist die Kaufentscheidung schon gelaufen...  
Wie gesagt hauptsache oben ankommen und mit viel Flow wieder zurück ins Tal 

Noch ne frage: Seid ihr denn so "konditionsmonster" ? Oder meint ihr mit ner relativ guten ausdauer ist das Fritzz den berg hochzubringen?


----------



## Vietze (10. September 2008)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Noch ne frage: Seid ihr denn so "konditionsmonster" ? Oder meint ihr mit ner relativ guten ausdauer ist das Fritzz den berg hochzubringen?



Was soll man jetzt da drauf antworten?!

Erstens lässt sich "Berg" in vielerlei Hinsicht vers. definieren. 

Zweitens weiß keiner was bei dir der Unterschied zwischen einem "Konditionsmonster" und "relativ guten Ausdauer" ist. 



Wenn du viel fährst wirst du dich leichter tun, wie wenn du nur alle Monat mal auf Rad steigst, ganz einfach


----------



## mtb_nico (10. September 2008)

Eins muss ich noch los werden: Die Talas 36 ist einfach genial! Wirklich eine super Gabel!  Alleine die ist es schon wert das größere Fritzzmodell zu nehmen.

Zum Kletterverhalten: Also ich war ehrlich gesagt positiv davon überrascht. Allerdings neigt der Rahmen bei 20" auch mit abgesenkter Gabel an Steilstück sehr zum leichten Vorderrad. Man muss schon deutlich mit der Brust Richtung Lenker um ein "Backflip" zu vermeiden. Aber das ist halt Sitzrohrwinkelbedingt... Mich stört es nicht, aber gesagt haben wollte ich es. 
Viel Spass mit dem Fritzz! Ich hab nämlich mächtig damit!


----------



## Vietze (10. September 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Zum Kletterverhalten: Also ich war ehrlich gesagt positiv davon überrascht. Allerdings neigt der Rahmen bei 20" auch mit abgesenkter Gabel an Steilstück sehr zum leichten Vorderrad. Man muss schon deutlich mit der Brust Richtung Lenker um ein "Backflip" zu vermeiden. Aber das ist halt Sitzrohrwinkelbedingt... Mich stört es nicht, aber gesagt haben wollte ich es.
> Viel Spass mit dem Fritzz! Ich hab nämlich mächtig damit!



Joar, das kann ich so auch bestätigen, nehme es aber hin. Ist auch nur bei steilen Stücken, von daher...


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

Soo jetzt brauch ich nochmal eure Hilfe.
Welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ? Ich bin 190 cm groß und hab  ne schrittlänge von ca 87-88 cm. Da würden 20" doch perfekt sein oder ?


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2008)

Ich kann das mit dem leichten VR beim Fritzz nicht bestätigen. Ich komm mit dem Bike sehr gut bergauf, auch ohne absenkbare 36 VAN R.
Zur Rahmengröße: Ich fahre 18" bei 178 cm Größe - bei 190 cm passt da 20"


----------



## mtb_nico (10. September 2008)

Bei mir ist die Sattelstütze so weit draußen wie möglich und aufgrund des flachen Sitzrohrwinkels sitzt man dann fast über der Hinterachse. Daher auch das leichte Vorderrad. Kommt halt immer auf dem Menschen drauf an der drauf sitzt. 
Fahre bei 189cm und 96cm Schrittlänge auch den 20er Rahmen. Größer geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## Maxximum (10. September 2008)

um nochmal auf konditionsmonster oder nicht zurückzukommen:

du schreibst 40-50km touren.
ich kenn leute die machen sowas mit nem dicken 180-200mm freerider und 20 kg.
das fritzz ist mit seinen standardmäßigen 14kg sehr leicht und geht super den berg hoch.
da musst du kein konditionsmonster sein um das zu bewältigen. etwas sportlichkeit wird natürlich vorrausgesetzt. 
wenn du mit ner cc feile den berg hochkommst dann kommst du mit dem fritzz auch hoch. nur nem bischen langsamer


----------



## j-man (10. September 2008)

ich komme grade vom Alpen-X mit dem Fritzz zurück: Wir waren zu dritt, ein 10 kg-CC-Hardtail, ein Bergamont Threesome (13 cm vo./hi.) und eben mein Fritzz The One. 

Bin dank absenkbarer 36er alles hochgekommen, die Grenze der Steigfähigkeit war erst erreicht, als ich rein konditionsmäßig (und mit dem schweren Rucksack) ohnehin nicht steiler konnte (> 25%).

Bergab war ich sowieso immer sänftenartig unterwegs und der schnellste. 

Bin also überzeugt, dass man mit dem Fritzz überall hochkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vietze (10. September 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Sattelstütze so weit draußen wie möglich und aufgrund des flachen Sitzrohrwinkels sitzt man dann fast über der Hinterachse. Daher auch das leichte Vorderrad. Kommt halt immer auf dem Menschen drauf an der drauf sitzt.
> Fahre bei 189cm und 96cm Schrittlänge auch den 20er Rahmen. Größer geht ja auch nicht.



Nochmal dito!

bin 1,92 m, fahre 20 Zoll


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

jungs, ich glaub ihr habt mich überzeugt !!! Hatte erst noch in betracht gezogen mir nen 2009 speci enduro zu holen aber ich glaube das Fritzz ist einfach besser. Vom Preis/Leistung und auch von der Performance her . Top!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. September 2008)

Preis/Leistung ist das One mit der Fox auf jeden Fall ungeschlagen...


----------



## Strunzel (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich bekomme bald ein neues Fritzz 08 K18. Ich möchte gerne vom alten Rad die Laufräder übernehmen (rote DT Swiss E2200). Leider hat der DT Swiss Satz am Hinterrad Schnellspanner und das Fritzz Steckachse. 

Ich dachte mir ich seh mich mal nach einer DT Swiss FR2350 Nabe fürs Hinterrad um (auch passend rot)

Meine Frage: Wie breit ist die Fritzz 08 Hinterrad-Nabe? 135 mm oder 150 mm?

danke
Strunzel


----------



## Bayer (9. Dezember 2008)

07 warens 135mm


----------



## @[email protected] (9. Dezember 2008)

immer noch 135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (9. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## averall4 (9. Dezember 2008)

Strunzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bekomme bald ein neues Fritzz 08 K18. Ich möchte gerne vom alten Rad die Laufräder übernehmen (rote DT Swiss E2200). Leider hat der DT Swiss Satz am Hinterrad Schnellspanner und das Fritzz Steckachse.
> 
> ...



Hi,

darf ich fragen wieviel du bezahlt hast? Händler oder Onlineshop?

Danke


----------



## Strunzel (9. Dezember 2008)

privat. hier auf dem bikemarkt  noch neues bike


----------



## Fritzz 07 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi ... 


möchte mich von meinem Cube  Rahmen trennen ... 

Es handelt sich um ein Model 2007 

Swinger X4 SPV Dämpfer 
Maxle Steckachse 
FSA Steuersatz 
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze 
Syntace Klemme 

Preis ist VHB    sollte aber fähr sein ! 


Kann dazu noch anbieten : 

Gabel 55 ATA2 2008  Weiß 
Syncros Vorbau Weiß 
Nabe SunRingle 135mm 
Xt Umwerfer mit innenlagerklemmung 

Bei Interesse schreibt mich einfach an ... PM 

Bilder findet Ihr im Bikemarket  " Meine Anzeigen " 

Mfg Rene


----------



## Strunzel (17. Dezember 2008)

du hast dem Rad Narben zugefügt?


----------



## Fritzz 07 (18. Dezember 2008)

hups


----------



## dr.bock (30. Dezember 2008)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Morgen ... es war auf einem Singeltrail ...
> 
> schön kurvig und sehr schnell ... kleine absätze von etwa 50cm ... 3-4 stück ...
> 
> ...


 
und der rahmen hat dabei nichts abbekommen

nur mal so gefragt, hab ja nun den gleichen 2007er rahmen bei e-bay neu gakauft und würde den auch gerne ordentlich rannnehmen
halte aber das material bei außergewöhnlichen beanspruchungen nicht für stabil.
das ist wie bei einer streichholzschachtel oder einer klorolle...ein knick und das ganze ist in seiner steifigkeit zum tode verurteilt.

habe leider nur erfahrung mit motorradrahmen und deren verheerenden folgen bei mißachtung der unfallfolgen durch rahmenbeschädigungen.

sicherheit geht vor...ein sturz kann auch zum tode führen, wie es meinem kollegen passierte.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Januar 2009)

Hi Fritzz`er

habe vor mir auch so einen Würfel zu kaufen.
Aber wie ist das mit den Ausfallenden am Heck??
passt da nur 12mm Maxle rein oder gibt es da einen "Umrüstkit" bei Cube auf andere Naben.

Hab mir jetzt schon 2121 Bilder angeschaut aber auf keinem kann ich es richtig erkennen.

Speziel bei mir auf die Saint mit 10mm und eigener Steckachse......Danke schon mal


----------



## Nibbelspanner (18. Januar 2009)

evtl. kannst du die lager in deiner nabe durch welche ersetzen die einen durchmesser von 12mm haben

du musst allerdings nicht unbedingt die maxle von shimano verwenden obwohl das die eleganteste lösung ist,
jede ordinäre 12mm steckachse tuts auch.

ich habe auch vor kurzem den fritzz rahmen gekauft,
passende laufräder unter 500euro zu finden war schwer...wegen der hinteren steckachse 135x12mm

ich habe sie nun gefunden....für sagenhafte 200euro....mit dt-swiss felgen und Novatec naben
bei bedarf nenn ich dir meinen händler


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Nibbelspanner,

die neue Nabe wäre ja nicht das Problem...könnte ich dazukaufen.

Aber mir ist der Aufwand schon fast zu hoch......am liebsten würde ich meine Saint nebst Schaltwerk übernehmen...weil mit der bin ich echt sehr zufrieden.

Aber wenns da keine gute Lösung gibt dann eben umspeichen...und neues Schaltwerk; und neue Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPC565 (10. März 2009)

Hi
Bau mir gerade n Fritzz 08 zusammen und brauche jetzt n Umwerfer , wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe brauche ich einnen E-Type aber welchen davon ... Up/Down außerdem habe ich über Probleme mit den Umwerfern gelesen !!
Habe wirklich schon mehrmals die SuFu bemüht aber nicht das richtige gefunden hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ?
Also welchen Umwerfer brauche ich genau ...
Danke
LG. Andreas


----------



## Nibbelspanner (10. März 2009)

die meisten oder allen neuen umwerfer sind dual-pull,
das heisst du kannst den zug von oben oder von unten anlegen.
beim fritzz kommt der zug von unten.

E-type muß es sein...klar.
der SLX von shimano passt nicht 100% da er beim einfedern an der schwinge kratzt.
ich habe da 3mm material abgefeilt...weil ich eben ansonsten auch komplette SLX austattung wünschte...gefällt mir am besten.

einen XT umwerfer solltest du ohne dieses problem benutzen können...der ist ja auch original beim fritzz verbaut.

solltest du weitere fragen haben melde dich ruhig hier,
habe mein material zum aufbau zusammen...in wenigen tagen wirds zusammengebaut.


----------



## OPC565 (12. März 2009)

Hi
Dank Dir 
Wollte mir sowieso n XT Umwerfer besorgen , jetzt brauch ich noch n Innenlager und hoffe das meine Hone Kurbel aus dem Stereo noch passt hab noch gar nicht das Tretlager gemessen .... 
Felgen sind auch im Bau (Hope Pro2 mit dt 5.1) dann kann ich endlich anfangen das Bike zusammen zu setzen !!!
LG.


----------



## OPC565 (17. März 2009)

So Laufräder sind auf dem Weg nur hab ich das Problem das keine Steckachse beim Rahmen war und ich jetzt dringend ne 135 x 12mm Achse brauche , nur welche ?????
Am Rahmen sehe ich am Schaltauge gewinde und gegenüber nicht also brauch ich da ne Maxle (oder???) und weiß jemand wo ich die bestellen kann !!!!
Danke schon mal ...
LG. Andreas


----------



## Nibbelspanner (17. März 2009)

hab meine durch zufall bei e-bay gefunden, fÃ¼r 20â¬

Lokale HÃ¤ndler hatten nichts Ã¤hnliches auf Lager.
Ich rate auf jedenfall zur Maxle, bei meinem Laufradsatz waren 2 Steckachsen dabei.
Aus Stahl gefertigt sauuschwer und mit falschem Gewinde versehen.

hier mal nen Link wo ich gekauft hÃ¤tte.

http://www.jehlebikes.de/rock-shox-steckachse-maxle-12mm-135mm-360grad.html


----------



## Nibbelspanner (17. März 2009)

ne frage hab ich aber auch

sag mal ob bei dir im steuerkopf auch teile der pulverbeschichtung und des grünen klarlacks (nein, kein eloxal) vorhanden sind.

wollte das steuerlager selbst einpressen, wie gehe ich da vor?
muß der rand plangefräst werden?
muss innen auch gefräst werden...das lager hat etwa 0,5mm übermaß?
möchte nicht das der rahmen an dieser dünnen stelle bricht.

habe allerdings für montag einen termin zur montage beim fachmann


----------



## rsu (17. März 2009)

Kann man jemand ein Bild posten wie der Umwerfer montiert wird?   Direkt am Rahmen oder erst noch ein/zwei Spacer?


12mm Maxle HR Achse gibts auch hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18443_Steckachse-12-mm-fuer-HR.html


----------



## Nibbelspanner (17. März 2009)

die bei deiner kurbel mitgelieferten spacer sind zu verwenden bei einer tretlagerbreite von 68mm.
das fritzz 07-08 hat aber 73mm, damit kannst du die spacer weglassen.
die linke kurbel würde sonst nicht bündig auf der welle sitzen.

edit:
auch die optimale kettenlinie würde MIT spacer nach außen wandern


----------



## rsu (17. März 2009)

Danke für die Info, wäre auch ohne edit angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPC565 (18. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ne frage hab ich aber auch
> 
> sag mal ob bei dir im steuerkopf auch teile der pulverbeschichtung und des grÃ¼nen klarlacks (nein, kein eloxal) vorhanden sind.
> 
> ...



HI
Erstmal Danke ...
Also ich hab n teilintegriertes Cane Creek und das passte schon fast in den Steuerkopf hab es dann aber vom Fachmann einpressen lassen !!!
Soweit ich weiÃ war bei mir im Steuerkopf (eloxiert)alles sauber jetzt kann ich leider nichts mehr erkennen weil das Lager mit viel fett eingepresst wurde aber soweit ich weiÃ hat das Lager normalerweise kein Ã¼bermaÃ !!! Also einpressen lassen ist auf jeden Fall besser und kostet bestimmt auch nur n paar â¬ .
LG. Andreas


----------



## freeridebss (22. März 2009)

Also ne frage bekommt man en dhx 5.0 oder so mit ausgleichsbehälter ins 2008er rein??? weil der RP23 is net so des für mich schlägt zu schnell druch.....
also muss kein dhx 5.0 sein sondern geht auch en luft mit ausgleichsbehälter hauptsache was das mehr wegsteckt 
würde mich über antworten freuen


----------



## rsu (22. März 2009)

@freeridebss: schau einfach mal da 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338176


----------



## Mc Wade (27. März 2009)

Hallo,
gehöre seit heute auch zu den fritzzern , habe allerdings erst mal nur das Rahmen/Dämpferkid gekauft 
Wer kann mir den mal ein paar Tipps bzgl. Gabel und Laufräder geben ?
Habe an eine Magura Wotan gedacht, Laufräder habe ich noch gar keinen Plan - Steckachse bin ich noch nicht gefahren !
Danke und Gruss
Die Wade


----------



## freeridebss (27. März 2009)

erzähl mir erstemal was de da mit machen willst springen oder trail in richtung tour ???


----------



## Mc Wade (27. März 2009)

Springen ... ? Ne will ich nich - zumindest keine heftigen Sachen,
möchte einfach bei meinen Touren -  auch schon mal ein Alpencross..Bergrunter Spass haben... und Bergrauf, solls halt einigermaßen laufen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridebss (27. März 2009)

ja gut wie viel mm hatn die wotan ???wenns nämlich unter 160 is wäre das stereo eig genau das richtige gewesen, weil so wie du das fritzz bekommst als k18 is das perfekt wenn die lyrik funktioniert, denn du aknst se ja schön absenken was bei miro am anfang ging aber jetzt nemmer musste halt guckne kenn mich mit magura net so aus , aber denke wenn de noch genug geld über hast hast schöne dt swiss un wen nemmer so dann sunringle oder so


----------



## rsu (30. März 2009)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Wer kann mir den mal ein paar Tipps bzgl. Gabel und Laufräder geben ?



Wenn Du das 08er Modell hast dann ist die Hinterbaubreite 135mm. 

Günstigst bekommst Du bei CRC (chainreactioncycles) einen Hope Laufradsatz mit hinten 135mm udn für 20mm Steckachse!! Das Ganze nach Wunsch das je nachdem leicht ist und leicht auf die anderen Achsmasse umgebaut werden kann.

Gabel alles >= 160mm je nachdem was Dir gefällt. Da gibts glaub unter Federung genug Beiträge


----------



## OPC565 (3. April 2009)

Hi
Hab mir die Wotan gegönnt und baue gerade mein Fritzz auf , LRS ist auch schon da (Hope pro 2/DT 5.1) muß jetzt nur noch alles zusammenschrauben .... habe aber leider das problem das bei der Maxle hinten das Gewinde zwar passt aber nur wenn ich die Achse von außen in das Rahnmengewinde einschraube sobald ich versuche die Achse durch den Rahmen zu schieben und dann auf der innenseite des Rahmens die Achse einzuschrauben geht das recht schwer und am Gewinde auf der Achse kann man sehen das an dem schon eingeschraubten Stück das Gewinde blank ist also abrieb hatte ????
Werde wohl erst nochmal mit dem Gewindeschneider vorgehen !!! Komisch ist das man die Achse Falschherum ganz easy einschrauben kann ....
LG. Andreas


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2009)

Hey Leute!
Wer von euch hat denn noch Erfahrungen mit einer ausgeschlagenen Fox Talas 36 nach nur 300km am 2008er Fritzz gemacht? Ganz normal kann das ja nicht sein...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Mc Wade (6. April 2009)

Hallo,
kann ich in ein Cube Fritzz eine 1.5 " Gabel einbauen ?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## rsu (19. April 2009)

OPC565 schrieb:


> .... habe aber leider das problem das bei der Maxle hinten das Gewinde zwar passt aber nur wenn ich die Achse von außen in das Rahnmengewinde einschraube sobald ich versuche die Achse durch den Rahmen zu schieben und dann auf der innenseite des Rahmens die Achse einzuschrauben geht das recht schwer und am Gewinde auf der Achse kann man sehen das an dem schon eingeschraubten Stück das Gewinde blank ist also abrieb hatte ????



Hab leider genau das gleich Problem. Hast Du inzw. eine Lösung oder hat sonst wer eine Lsg? Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal gelesen dass einer ein Helicoil eingesetzt hat (bin mir nicht mehr sicher obs bei einem Fritzz war).

1.5 Gabel im Fritzz geht


----------



## Strunzel (19. April 2009)

Grml... bei mir ist nach nur 3 Touren mit dem Fritzz 08 richtig viel Öl aus der Lyrik Mission Control gekommen. Ich hoffe das läuft noch auf Garantie.


----------



## freeridebss (19. April 2009)

denke shcon,das is bei der fast normal so wie die 2007 abgesoffen sind bei mir funktioniert nur noch rebound einstellen und halt normal einfedern auf 160mm


----------



## Strunzel (19. April 2009)

freeridebss schrieb:


> denke shcon,das is bei der fast normal so wie die 2007 abgesoffen sind bei mir funktioniert nur noch rebound einstellen und halt normal einfedern auf 160mm



Der war, dass es direkt im Bikeladen passiert ist bei ner Probefahrt nach Schaltjustage.... der Typ meint die komplette Mission Control wird ausgetauscht.


----------



## freeridebss (19. April 2009)

ähm auf diene kosten oder ersetzt???weil ersetzt wäre die ganze ja besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (23. April 2009)

Ahoi.

Da die Tage mein Cube Fritzz Rahmen eintrudeln sollte, wollte ich euch mal Fragen was für Buchsenmaße der Dämpfer benötigt.


----------



## Maxwie (25. April 2009)

Hi,

Will mir das 2009er fritzz holen. Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob ihr damit auch Touren fahrt ? Also ganz norme sachen 50-60 km 1500hm und wie sich das Fritzz bergauf so fährt? Ist der Unterschied Bergauf zum Stereo sehr deutlich oder wie ist das ? Möchte nämlich alles mit dem Bike herauffahren was ich danach wieder runterfahre!

Gruß und dank

Max


----------



## freeridebss (26. April 2009)

hat jemand von euch schon die lager vom hinterbau getauscht??? wie viel kostet das so ca??


----------



## rsu (26. April 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> wollte ich euch mal Fragen was für Buchsenmaße der Dämpfer benötigt.



oben wie unten sind es 8mm Innendurchmesser

Unten 22mm Breite, oben weiss ich leider grad nicht und hab das Rad leider grad nicht zur Hand zum nachschaun


----------



## the me (29. April 2009)

Moin Leute,

falls noch wer ein Fritzz sucht, und nicht unbedingt eins von 09 braucht:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12969/fritzz-black-anodized-rahmen-2008-mit-rp23.html?mfid=41

Gibt's auch ohne Dämpfer ...!!


cheers


----------



## Master | Torben (29. April 2009)

Jetzt kannstes posten meins ist bestellt und auch schon verschickt


----------



## Master | Torben (30. April 2009)

ALso der Fritzz Rahmen vom BikeDiscount ist angekommen - soweit sehr gut verpackt alles ordentlich.

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist - die Dämpferbolzen fehlen 

Nun meine Frage - woher krieg ich die? (speziell der obere Bolzen scheint mir etwas spezieller zu sein)


----------



## Maxximum (30. April 2009)

hi master torben.
meinst du die 8mm bolzen-''achse'' oder den bolzen selbst in den die 8mm achse gehört.

falls du den bolzen selbst meinst, dann kann der ja nicht dabei sein, da du ja für fox nen 1/2zoll und für manitou nen 12mm bolzen brauchst. die musst du mit dem dämpfer kaufen dann. diese bolzen gibts aber auch überall wos die dämpfer gibt.

ein set für manitou, inkl abstandshalter kostet bei crc glaub ich 12 euro oder so. also so teuer is das nicht.


----------



## Master | Torben (30. April 2009)

Ich meine den Bolzen der an/mit dem Rahmen verschraubt wird.

Du redest von den Dämpferbuchsen - die sind natürlich nicht mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curston1976 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Master Torben, hehe, billig gekauft und teuer bezahlt;-)
Ne quatsch, ich habe mir den Cube Stereo bei denen gekauft und da war natürlich auch keiner bei, also bin ich zum Bike Händler meines Vertrauens gegangen und der lässt mir so einen bei seinem Dreher herstellen, vieleicht solltes du auch mal zu einem Profi gehen oder einen Cube Händler aufsuchen, der sollte das eigentlich auch in den Griff bekommen. Gruss Carsten


----------



## Master | Torben (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal beim Cube Händler hier in LE angefragt - morgen wollten sie mir bescheid geben


----------



## Bayer (5. Mai 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen welche maßen die buchsen haben müssen für einen fox rp23 dämpfer im 07er fritzz


----------



## richardlevy (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mein alten Stereo auf Fritz umwandle mit Bikediscount. Ein paar Fragen an die Runde:

Habe gerade Deetraks aber bekomme kein Auskunft, ob die Hinterrad mit Fritz kompatible ist.

Passen die Steuersatz, Kubel...

Habe noch ein Talas 130mm vom Stereo. Dies werde ich in Ebay verticken. Geht es aber noch im Fritz für ein paar Wochen bis zum neuen Gabel?

Welche Gabel nehme ich überhaupt, wenn ich auch noch Berg hoch fahren will? Hätte gern Absenkbar. Evtl. Pike?

Fragen, Fragen, Fragen...


----------



## the me (7. Mai 2009)

Zur Gabel: Ich werd mir die 55ETA von 08 reinmachen; die is absenkbar, blockierbar, und bei bike-mailorder auch grad im Ausverkauf (359 incl. Versand). Werde baldmöglichst berichten!!
Ach ja: das Fritzz hat ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, also mit Steuersatz übernehmen geht da glaub ich nix ...!!


----------



## yenz (8. Mai 2009)

heute als tagesangebot für 499EUR bei h&s mit der RP23!!!! 

zugreifen oder nicht? :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richardlevy (8. Mai 2009)

yenz schrieb:


> heute als tagesangebot für 499EUR bei h&s mit der RP23!!!!
> 
> zugreifen oder nicht? :/



Zugreifen 

Wir hoffentlich bevor dieses Jahr Alpencross geliefert.

Werde versuchen eine Gabel zu finden.


----------



## yenz (8. Mai 2009)

kann ich den denn in 18" bei 1,70m Körpergröße angenehm fahren? Hatte bisher nur Hardtails...


----------



## Master | Torben (8. Mai 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Zugreifen
> 
> Wir hoffentlich bevor dieses Jahr Alpencross geliefert.
> 
> Werde versuchen eine Gabel zu finden.



Hat bei mir eine Woche gedauert bis der Rahmen da war


----------



## richardlevy (8. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand der Hinterrad Nabenbreite beim Fritz geben. Sieht so aus als ob ich ein neue Nabe/Laufrad brauche. Sollte es 150mm sein oder?


----------



## mr. smith (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

schön, habe vor grei Tagen für 599,- bestellt. 

Na ja, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den hinteren Schmutzabweiser für den Dämpfer her bekomme?


----------



## richardlevy (8. Mai 2009)

mr. smith schrieb:


> Na ja, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den hinteren Schmutzabweiser für den Dämpfer her bekomme?



Vergiss es! Ich hatte am Stereo auch so eine. Geht schnell kaputt sobald Mann genügend Schmutz zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech hat (geht schnellst mit nasse Blätter und Leimboden). Besser ist ein alten Reifen oder Schlauch obwohl es nicht so gut ausschaut...


----------



## flori828 (8. Mai 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Vergiss es! Ich hatte am Stereo auch so eine. Geht schnell kaputt sobald Mann genügend Schmutz zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech hat (geht schnellst mit nasse Blätter und Leimboden). Besser ist ein alten Reifen oder Schlauch obwohl es nicht so gut ausschaut...



Wobei ich den Eindruck hatte, beim Fritzz hat es zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech mehr Platz als beim Stereo. Hab beide Bikes ne Weile getestet. 

Stereo -> Massive Schutzblech-Probleme
Fritzz -> Keine

Gruß
Flori


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,
heute kam mein Fritzz08 an, hatte gedacht ich würde einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz benötigen, kommt allerdings nicht hin (sind bei mir nur 49,5...mm innen --> also eigentlich ein traditional Headset bei 1.5" 49.57 - 49.61mm). Was für einen Steuersatz hab ihr den gerade so verbaut (Reduzierung auf 1 1/8).... könnte der Syntace - Super Spin True Integration passen?????

Gruß und dank


----------



## richardlevy (8. Mai 2009)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hab beide Bikes ne Weile getestet.



habe den Fritz noch nicht getestet... Erfahrung war vom Stereo allein, sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo, kommt wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage... hätte noch eine Marz. Z1 Sport (ETA,allerdings "nur" 150mm, 20mm Steckachse, Rebound) rumhängen.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (8. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute kam mein Fritzz08 an, hatte gedacht ich würde einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz benötigen, kommt allerdings nicht hin (sind bei mir nur 49,5...mm innen --> also eigentlich ein traditional Headset bei 1.5" 49.57 - 49.61mm). Was für einen Steuersatz hab ihr den gerade so verbaut (Reduzierung auf 1 1/8).... könnte der Syntace - Super Spin True Integration passen?????
> 
> Gruß und dank



Sollte integriert sein - für normal A-Head ist das Rohr doch arg dünn und bei H&S stand ja direkt für semi integrierte Steuersätze da...

Ich hab mir den Syntace SuperSpin bestellt - kann ihn aber erst in einer Woche einbauen - mal schauen wie das funktioniert...


----------



## Bayer (9. Mai 2009)

geht wunderbar den fahr ich auch.


----------



## richardlevy (9. Mai 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der Hinterrad Nabenbreite beim Fritz geben. Sieht so aus als ob ich ein neue Nabe/Laufrad brauche. Sollte es 150mm sein oder?



War jetzt beim Handler und habe nachgemessen. Fritz hat ein 143x12mm Hinterrad. Das muss wohl ein Witz sein. Ich habe kein passende Nabe dazu als Ersatzteil gefunden.

Was fährt ihr denn so?

Gruss


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> War jetzt beim Handler und habe nachgemessen. Fritz hat ein 143x12mm Hinterrad. Das muss wohl ein Witz sein. Ich habe kein passende Nabe dazu als Ersatzteil gefunden.
> 
> Was fährt ihr denn so?
> 
> ...



Hallo, hört sich nach der X12 Steckachsen Variante von Syntace an, die hat eine Einbaubreite von 142mm (siehe: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312). Allerdings wird die habe ich bisher gedacht, erst bei dem 2009er Fritzz verbaut.


----------



## Strunzel (9. Mai 2009)

********, macht das Fritzz Spass 
Komm gerade vom Freiburger Kybfelsen muahahahaha und morgen BikePark

So zum Thema: 1. Bekommt ihr irgendwie an die XT-Kurbel eine 3-fach Kettenführung dran (ich dachte so an Sherman Enduro). Der Typ im Laden meinte geht net, weil kein Spacer da ist zum raus machen und kein ISCG.  Geht da doch noch irgendwie was?

2. Bei sehr steilen technischen Trails finde ich, dass die Syntace Sattelstütze nicht weit genug abgesenkt werden kann. Geht maximal auf 7 runter. Berg hoch und auf der Ebene fahr ich auf 17. Wenn ich absäge, sitz ich sicher zu tief...??

3. Ich hab das Fritzz 08 erst sehr kurz. Aber leider fangen die Lager am Hinterbau an zu knacken. Was kann da helfen?


----------



## Maxximum (9. Mai 2009)

hi strunzel,
zu 1.  wenn du ne schaltbare kettenführung willst, musst du dir eine suchen die eine direkte e-type umwerfer montagemöglichkeit hat, da ja der umwerfer normal schon am innenlager geklemmt ist. diese platte wird dann ersetzt durch die kettenführungsgrundplatte, und der umwerfer direkt an diese grundplatte geschraubt.

soweit ich weiß gibt es da nur die e13 drs.  das ist zwar nur eine 2fach führung aber ich hab das dritte blatt noch nie vermisst.

zu 2. die unteren 4cm kannst du locker abschneiden. hab ich auch gemacht.
ich fahre die stütze bergauf bei 17-17,5.


zu 3. bist du sicher dass es die lager sind?? wenn du das nur im sitzen hörst dann ist es vllt die sattelmontage an der stütze. ein bischen montagepaste dazwischen und dann ist es weg.


----------



## Bayer (9. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weiß geht beim fritzz als schaltbare kefü nur die e13 drs


----------



## Strunzel (9. Mai 2009)

http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=B1aea67892e04c396311fcd4cddb73033&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_k_cc5e982d091b2d489a16651367daa0d4_1_2&productID=8d2c21da67e0e53a8658a805b879c240


also das ding da... in der BB-Mount Version mit den vielen Löchern in der Platte... Wenn dann das dritte Kettenblatt eh weg muss kann ja ein Bashguard mit dran... oder?
Wie macht man das dann mit dem Umwerfer? Der schaltet doch drei mal. Wenn das äußere Blatt dann fehlt wird das doch übel wenn man auf das dritte schaltet wo der Bashguard sitzt?! Sorry. Hab von dem geschraube noch nicht so viel Ahnung.

Hammerschmidt geht dann wohl auch nicht dran ohne ISCG


----------



## Maxximum (9. Mai 2009)

hi strunzel, 
ja genau diese. aber du brauchst noch extra dazu die e-type montageplatte

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=B1aea67892e04c396311fcd4cddb73033&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_m_169_1_2&productID=49c066fd9243a6ff81a374e4f68b11b2

und zwar in der version BB mount mit Etype montage.

da kommen leider noch 45 euro extra drauf, aber anders gehts nicht.



und ja es kann ein bash dran, der is aber eh dabei.

beim umwerfer kannst du den oberen endanschlag soweit runter drehen dass du gar nicht mehr in die 3te position schalten kannst.

und nein du kannst am fritzz keine hammerschmidt montieren, da du keine iscg hast.
ist meiner meinung aber auch nicht sinnvoll, sich für 2 gänge ca 500g mehrgewicht ans bike zu hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (9. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich glaub aber nicht, dass ich mir das gleich besorgen werde. Ist ein teures Freizeitvergnügen. Morgen gehts erst mal in den Bikepark.


----------



## mountainfreek (10. Mai 2009)

sers,
also ich hab nen fsa orbit z 1.5 - 1 1/8 internal reducer headset 414e an meinem fritzz verbaut...den hab ich für 74 dolllar aus den usa einschiffen lassen...ausserdem hab ich die marzocchi z1 light mit eta und 150mm, das passt  einwandfrei!!!
hab mir noch je joplin r sattelstütze dran gemacht und siehe da mit dem fritzz kann man auch locker touren um die 100 km mit 2000hm angehen....für mich das perfekte allround bike!!!
ach ja, ich kann jedem der sich sein fritzz selbst zusammenstellt raten sich gleich nen vanilla dämpfer (oder nen anderen dämpfer mit federelemt)zu holen und keinen rp, der hinterbau reagiert wie sahne!!!
das mit der e 13 kettenführung hört sich gut an, nur der preis is schon heftig!!!hat jemand ne günstigere alternative?
greetz


----------



## Maxximum (10. Mai 2009)

es gibt keine alternative. zumindest wars vor nem halben jahr noch so.

die e13 ist die einzige kefü mit etype montagemöglichkeit die ans fritzz passt.
die gjunkies passt definitiv nicht.


----------



## Strunzel (11. Mai 2009)

Also So in Lac Blanc mit dem Fritzz. Runterfallen kann die Kette ja nur auf das kleine Blatt . Weiter runter in Richtung Rahmen gehts gar nicht, weil da ja die Montageplatte den Platz versperrt. Also alles was passieren kann ist, dass es vom Mittleren aufs Kleine springt. Wozu dann ne KeFü?

Sattel ist definitiv zu hoch gewesen. 

Hinterbau viel zu hart. Mal Druck verstellen.

Reifen Nobby Nic sind auch nix fürn Bikepark.


----------



## mountainfreek (11. Mai 2009)

@strunzel:der Nobby Nic ist echt nichts fürs grobe, schau dir mal den big betty oder den fat albert an die machen da schon mehr mit und bei actionsports.de bekommst die zu nem guten preis!!!
wie war lac blanc?bisher hab ich nur gutes gehört, aber ich bin mir unschlüssig da todtnau nicht so weit ist....
was habt ihr denn fürn sattel auf eurem fritzz?hatte den fizik freek drauf aber nach ner stunde konnt ich fast nimmer sitzen und nach 5 stunden war dann alles taub.hab mir jetzt mal den fizik zeak zu testen bestellt, zum downhill fahren ist diese modelreihe mit den langen seitenflanken echt genial!!!
greetz


----------



## Strunzel (11. Mai 2009)

mountainfreek schrieb:


> @strunzel:der Nobby Nic ist echt nichts fürs grobe, schau dir mal den big betty oder den fat albert an die machen da schon mehr mit und bei actionsports.de bekommst die zu nem guten preis!!!
> wie war lac blanc?bisher hab ich nur gutes gehört, aber ich bin mir unschlüssig da todtnau nicht so weit ist....



Hab ne Mitfahrgelegenheit hier aus FR gefunen. Dort sind sehr viele Deutsche unterwegs. Mit dem Fritzz hast aber auf den richtigen DH-Strecken (schwarze) echte Probleme. Dort fährt fast jeder etwas ab Freeride-Kategorie. Eher dicke DH-Panzer.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Fat Albert und Big Betty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (11. Mai 2009)

ich hab nach wie vor den bel air oben der drauf war. ich find das teil super.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (11. Mai 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Syntace SuperSpin bestellt - kann ihn aber erst in einer Woche einbauen - mal schauen wie das funktioniert...



Ich hab mein H&S-Fritzzrahmen nun auch seit Samstag komplett aufgebaut.
Hab auch den Superspin drin, passt gut, nur dass der "Kragen" vom Steuersatz über das Steuerrohr hinausragt find ich optisch etwas störend.
Dafür baut der schön flach!


----------



## Master | Torben (18. Mai 2009)

Soho.
Der Superspin ist drin und passt perfekt. 126 Gramm wiegt meiner - also echt top!

Gibts hier eigentlich jemanden der seine Rearmaxle ohne gut Kraft reingeschraubt bekommt? Bei mir geht es zwar aber ich muss schon gut drücken.


----------



## MadDogXXL (18. Mai 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich jemanden der seine Rearmaxle ohne gut Kraft reingeschraubt bekommt? Bei mir geht es zwar aber ich muss schon gut drücken.



Meine Steckachse lässt sich locker ohne druck einsetzen und fest verschrauben.
Ich hab leider nur das Problem, dass die viel zu leicht von alleine wieder raus geht....

Habe letztes Jahr 2 mal den Fall gehabt das die halb rausgeschraubt / gelockert war und dieses Jahr schon 3 mal. Dabei einmal ziemlich weit und leider erst nach einer kleineren Tour bemerkt.

Ich kontrolliere schon jedes mal vor einer großen Tour ob das Ding noch in der festen Position ist wie sie sein sollte. Aber scheinbar jedesmal wenn ich nicht kontrollier, weil ich nur bischen ums Eck gegurkt bin, schafft das Ding sich raus.

Im Moment bleibt mir nur als Erklärung dass das Ding gegen die Laufrichtung eingeschraubt wird und daher mit der Laufrichtung sich löst.

Werd wohl mal bei meinem Händler anklopfen müssen und nach Lösungsvorschlägen fragen.

MfG
Mad


----------



## rsu (19. Mai 2009)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Werd wohl mal bei meinem Händler anklopfen müssen und nach Lösungsvorschlägen fragen.



Einfach mal etwas Loctite aufs Gewinde? So oft muss man die Achse normalerweise ja nicht lösen.


----------



## rindersteak (19. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Loctite würde ich lassen, du kannst die RearMaxle vorspannen, so dass der Schnellspanner sich nur noch ganz schwer öffnen lässt. Dadruch sollte dein Problem behoben sein, das sich deine Maxle immer von selbst öffnet.

Ich dreh die Maxle ganz normal rein, geht bei mir eigentlich ziemlich leicht. Dann zieh ich se so fest wie es geht und schließe den Schnellspanner. Anschließend halte ich auf der seite des Schaltwerks den teil fest der von der Maxle raussteht (so lange es geht) und dreh den Schnellspannerhebel gegen die fahrtrichtung (rechtsrum). Dadruch erreichtst du mehr spannung auf dem Schnellspannerhebel ich drehe so lange rechts rum, bis sich der Schnellspannhebel nicht weiter drehen lässt. Dann Sitzt die Maxle wirklich bombenfest und der schnellspanner lässt sich erst wieder öffnen, wenn ich ihn in fahrtrichtung aufdrehen....

Hoffe meine Beschreibung ist nicht zu verwirrend :-D


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Leutz,

ich muss mich mal hier einklinken!
Ich baue gerad für einen Kumpel ein Fritzz 2008 auf!

Mich würde interessieren, welche Sattelstützen ihr außer der syntave P6 noch so verbaut habt?
Was ist von der Methode mit der USE Reduzierhülse zu halten?
Wir haben im Moennt eine USE Sumo Carbon-stütze in 34,9mm ins Auge gefasst! was denkt ihr darüber?

Vielen dank.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## the me (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab von Hibike ne USE-Reduzierhülse kommen lassen ... auf 31.9; dann hab ich freie Auswahl, bei der Sattelstütze; kann ich empfehlen!!
Bin auch grad am Aufbaun!!-)


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. Mai 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Also ich hab von Hibike ne USE-Reduzierhülse kommen lassen ... auf 31.9; dann hab ich freie Auswahl, bei der Sattelstütze; kann ich empfehlen!!
> Bin auch grad am Aufbaun!!-)



Kann man die Stütze mit der Hülse auch vernünftig klemmen??

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. Mai 2009)

Fährt jemand mit dieser Hülse eine Tune "Starkes stück"-Stütze?

Gruss
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (19. Mai 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Also ich hab von Hibike ne USE-Reduzierhülse kommen lassen ... auf 31.9; dann hab ich freie Auswahl, bei der Sattelstütze; kann ich empfehlen!!
> Bin auch grad am Aufbaun!!-)



Was hast du gegen die Syntace P6?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. Mai 2009)

Strunzel schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen die Syntace P6?



Die P6 is ok, aber da wir das Bike vollkommen Custom Made aufbauen, wollen wir weg vom Einheitsbrei.
Jeder fährt die P6, was auch verständlich ist!

aber wie gesagt, es gibt die Möglichkeit, mit der Use-Hülse zu arbeiten oder noch min. 2 Möglichkeiten, direkt mit einer 34,9er stütze zu arbeiten.

Deshalb auch mal meine Frage, was ihr denn so fahrt!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## the me (19. Mai 2009)

Strunzel schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen die Syntace P6?



Definitiv nix!! Ich hätt auch gern eine!! Aber da momentan keine günstige zu haben war, und ich mich auch mit bereits mal verbaut gewesenen Teilen zufriedengebe, wenn ich dann unterm Strich nur die Hälfte zahl, war's einfach wesentlich günstiger die Reduzierhülse zu kaufen, als eine Syntace Stütze.
Wie gesagt: einziges Manko bei Syntace: Preis (wennse nich eh schon verbaut is)


----------



## Strunzel (19. Mai 2009)

Sorry, ich hab gerade erst gesehen was die P6 so kosten würde. Aber klar, Karbon ist nicht billig  Von Einheitsbrei würde ich nicht sprechen. Mir ist noch kein Zweiter mit einem Fritzz über den weg gekommen


----------



## Master | Torben (19. Mai 2009)

Bei mir kommt definitiv wieder die Tune Stütze dran


----------



## nobs (19. Mai 2009)

Hi, seit heut auch stolzer Besitzer eines Fritzz, habe die Use Hülse auch drinnen weil die Syntace stütze zu lange Lieferzeit hatte in allen Shops zur Zeit ausverkauft und erst wieder Ende Mai zu haben, da bin ich aber schon im Urlaub mit dem Schwarzen Sahnestück.
Echt FETT das Teil läuft super. 
Der erste Rahemn hatte allerdings ne Delle im oberen Steuerrohr, beim zweiten hatte ich das Problem das die Mäxle Steckachse nicht montierbar war, weil das Gewinde schief im Rahmen war. Ich habe es aber vorgezogen dieses Problem mit einen Gewindebohrer zu beheben , habe diesen von aussen in den Rahmen geschraubt und von der anderen Seite mit einer Verlängerung auf den Gewindebohrer aufgesetzt dann das Gewinde mit mehrmaligen hin und herdrehen in die richtige Lage gebracht. das als hinweis für Leute die das gleiche Problem mit einen schiefen Gewinde haben.

Grüßle Nobs


----------



## Master | Torben (19. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wo du es sagst klingt das mit dem schiefen Gewinde sehr logisch... von außen lässt sie sich ja sehr leicht reinschrauben.... naja es funzt auch so


----------



## richardlevy (19. Mai 2009)

Strunzel schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab gerade erst gesehen was die P6 so kosten würde.



Habe gerade eine [wenig] benutzte P6 Carbon passend zu Fritz auf der Tisch liegen. Ist auf 315mm gekürzt. Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Habe bei neuen Fritz ein K900 gekauft. Mir war Absenkbarkeit wichtiger als Gewicht.


----------



## richardlevy (20. Mai 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst klingt das mit dem schiefen Gewinde sehr logisch... von außen lässt sie sich ja sehr leicht reinschrauben.... naja es funzt auch so



Hatte ich bei meins auch. Ich habe mit der Maxle von aussen die Gewinde geschnitten. Mann dreht immer wieder etwas rein, dann wieder raus sodass die Maxle bei jeder "reindrehen" ca. ein Viertel Umdrehung weiter reingedreht wird. Hat prima funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (20. Mai 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine [wenig] benutzte P6 Carbon passend zu Fritz auf der Tisch liegen.



Und genau das, war mir auch bei gebrauchten zu teuer!! Für meine hab ich genau die Hälfte gezahlt!!-)


----------



## richardlevy (20. Mai 2009)

ja, P6 ist eigentlich auch nur fürs "Look". Mann kann nicht allzu viel Sparen beim Sattelstuzte in Vergleich zu anderen Teile. Deswegen habe ich K900 verbaut und Syntace auf dem Tisch Meins steht jetzt in Ebay für ein Euro...


----------



## rsu (20. Mai 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meins auch. Ich habe mit der Maxle von aussen die Gewinde geschnitten. Mann dreht immer wieder etwas rein, dann wieder raus sodass die Maxle bei jeder "reindrehen" ca. ein Viertel Umdrehung weiter reingedreht wird. Hat prima funktioniert.



Leidet da das Gewinde nicht, gleiches gilt für Gewindeschneider  Würde mir zumindest etwas Sorge bereiten wenn im Gewinde zusätzliches Material abgetragen wird, habe meinen Rahmen daher zurückgeschickt (Maxle ging gleich gar nicht ins Gewinde, auch nicht mit Druck)


----------



## MadDogXXL (20. Mai 2009)

rindersteak schrieb:


> Hoffe meine Beschreibung ist nicht zu verwirrend :-D



Deine Beschreibung ist prächtig, die Einstellbarkeit der Spannkraft war mir nämlich nicht bekannt, und wenn ich die beim Ein- und Ausbauen des Rades womöglich gelockert habe erklärt das auch, warum sich mittlerweile die Achse häufiger löst.

Ergo ich renne nacher gleich in die Garage und versuch das Ding mal mit geschlossenen Spannhebel fest zu drehen. 

Hätte mir der Verkäufer (obs der wohl wusste, schließlich löste es sich ja das erste Mal kurz nachdem ich das Bike neu hatte) ruhig mal sagen können.

Die Foxachse ist da einleuchtender - reindrehen, Hebelchen einklappen, 2 mal Spannhebel an Gabel umlegen und gut ist. Und dennoch gabs dafür sogar ne Anleitung welche sogar die Limits für den Spannhebel nennt...

Also danke nochmal für den Hinweis,

Mad


----------



## nobs (20. Mai 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Leidet da das Gewinde nicht, gleiches gilt für Gewindeschneider  Würde mir zumindest etwas Sorge bereiten wenn im Gewinde zusätzliches Material abgetragen wird, habe meinen Rahmen daher zurückgeschickt (Maxle ging gleich gar nicht ins Gewinde, auch nicht mit Druck)



Hi,
klar leidet das Gewinde, doch das ist minimal was da rausgeschält wird da es nur etwas mehr Luft braucht hier geht es nur um 1/10 oder so. Es war bei mir so das nach dem Nachscheiden sogar Gewinde spuren in der Aufnahme des Schaltwerks zu sehen sind , was wiederrum heisst das sogar dieser Bereich Druck auf die Mäxle augeübt hat und zu zusätzlichen Verspannungen gesorgt hat.
Mit der Mäxle nachworxen so muß man das wohl nennen wenn man mit ner Schraube eine nichtlaufende Mutter nachschneidet, wäre ich vorsichtig wenn es zum fressen kommt kann es zu fürchterlichen ausreissungen kommen habe ich schon oft bei meinen Job gesehen, gefressene Gewinde sind manchmal nur mit roher Gewalt wieder lösbar. Lieber nen Gewindebohrer besorgen. 
Gruß nobs


----------



## rindersteak (21. Mai 2009)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Deine Beschreibung ist prächtig, die Einstellbarkeit der Spannkraft war mir nämlich nicht bekannt, und wenn ich die beim Ein- und Ausbauen des Rades womöglich gelockert habe erklärt das auch, warum sich mittlerweile die Achse häufiger löst.
> 
> Ergo ich renne nacher gleich in die Garage und versuch das Ding mal mit geschlossenen Spannhebel fest zu drehen.
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch erst zu meinem Händer gefahren und hatte erst die Hinterbaulager im verdacht weil mein Hinterrad schon ziemlich locker war! Dann hat er mir erst das erklärt wie ich die Maxle richtig spanne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helberg010 (21. Mai 2009)

moin,

wie habt ihr euren umwerfer montiert?
mit e-type oder direkt mount?
hinten an der schwinge ist ein kleiner gnubbel mit gewinde ist der nicht 
für den umwerfer vorgesehen?

besten dank


----------



## Master | Torben (21. Mai 2009)

Der Knubbel ist für den E-Type Umwerfer vorgesehen. Damit er sich nicht verdrehen kann wird er dort fest geschraubt.


----------



## nobs (22. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
habe das Fritzz gestern mal über die Borderline Fr gefahren geht gut runter schluckt ne menge, keine Durchschläge, ist zwar nicht ganz so Steif wie mein Kona aber soll und kann es ja auch nicht sein.
Mein Fazit ist auf jeden fall, > äusserst geeignet für Enduro und Freeride einsatz < 
- läuft leicht im Uphill trotz meiner 170mm All Mountain musste ich nicht einmal absenken im normalen Gelände (Rosskopf)
- lässt sich im Downhill immer beherschen der Fox RP 23 Dämpfer spricht äusserst gut an für einen Luftdämpfer

alles in allen bin ich aufs äusserste zufrieden


----------



## MadDogXXL (23. Mai 2009)

rindersteak schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst zu meinem Händer gefahren und hatte erst die Hinterbaulager im verdacht weil mein Hinterrad schon ziemlich locker war! Dann hat er mir erst das erklärt wie ich die Maxle richtig spanne!



Bei mir war wohl das Gewinde nicht einwandfrei. Konnte das Ding erst garnicht bewegen (Ich meine die Mutter auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Spannhebel). Ein Drehen am Spannhebel hat immer ein Mitdrehen der Mutter erzeugt. Ich erinner mich noch, dass ich das damals als das Fahrrad neu war ausprobiert hatte, aber dann von da an davon ausgegangen bin das die "Nase" die rechts rausschaut keine Verwendung hat. 

Nachdem ich nun aber durch dich wusste, dass das Ding nicht fest verbunden ist mit dem Schnellspanner, habe ich die Achse mal ausgebaut und mit besserem Griff dann tatsächlich die Mutter lösen können.

Ergebnis nun lässt sie sich plötzlich spielend rauf und runter drehen. Und vorallem deutlich weiter rauf drehen als zuvor. Was nun zur Folge hat, dass mein Spannhebel die Achse nun deutlich weiter Aufspreizen kann.

=> fest, fester, Mad's Achse.

Also wenn ihr von mir nichts mehr hört liegt das daran das meine Achse nun endlich fest ist und ich non stop am biken bin ,-)

1000 Dank für den Hinweis !!!

Mad

PS: Das könnte übrigens auch erklären warum andere das Problem haben das sie "sehr schwer zum reindrehen ist / nur mit druck reinzudrehen ist" Ich vermute einfach mal das bei denen die Mutter bereits soweit raufgeschraubt ist das sogar vor umlegen des Spannhebels die Achse aufgespreizt ist...


----------



## Maxximum (23. Mai 2009)

nobs schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe das Fritzz gestern mal über die Borderline Fr gefahren geht gut runter schluckt ne menge, keine Durchschläge, ist zwar nicht ganz so Steif wie mein Kona aber soll und kann es ja auch nicht sein.
> Mein Fazit ist auf jeden fall, > äusserst geeignet für Enduro und Freeride einsatz <
> - läuft leicht im Uphill trotz meiner 170mm All Mountain musste ich nicht einmal absenken im normalen Gelände (Rosskopf)
> - lässt sich im Downhill immer beherschen der Fox RP 23 Dämpfer spricht äusserst gut an für einen Luftdämpfer



hi nobs, 
schön dass du mit dem fritzz auch so zufrieden bist wie ich. 
aber das mit dem rp23 ist nicht dein ernst oder?  

ich fand ihn was ansprech- un dämpfungsverhalten angeht furchtbar!
am anfang hart und bockig, im mittleren bereich viel zu weich (ist durch den federweg gerauscht wie sonst was) und am ende des federwegs fast keine endprogression.


hab deshalb auf stahldämpfer gewechselt und bin nun echt zufrieden mit dem hinterbau. genau so müssen sich 160mm anfühlen.


----------



## Strunzel (23. Mai 2009)

nobs schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe das Fritzz gestern mal über die Borderline Fr gefahren geht gut runter schluckt ne menge, keine Durchschläge, ist zwar nicht ganz so Steif wie mein Kona aber soll und kann es ja auch nicht sein.
> Mein Fazit ist auf jeden fall, > äusserst geeignet für Enduro und Freeride einsatz <
> - läuft leicht im Uphill trotz meiner 170mm All Mountain musste ich nicht einmal absenken im normalen Gelände (Rosskopf)
> ...



soso. noch ein Fritzz auf dem rossi


----------



## Bad-Ass (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Hab da mal ein Paar Fragen wegen dem 08er Fritzz. Welche Innenlagergehäusebreite (83mm oder 73mm)?Welche Hinterradnabe wird benötigt? Sattelstüzendurchmesser? Steuersatz (Integriert oder Normal) (1 1/8 oder 1.5 Zoll) ? Dämpfereinbaulänge?
Hoffe jemand kann mir die Fragen beantworten.

MfG


----------



## Master | Torben (24. Mai 2009)

ALSO 

Innenlager: 73mm
Hinterrad: 12mm Steckachse, 135mm Breite (Rahmen ist kompatibel mit Rock Shox Maxle)
Sattelstütze: 34.9mm
Sattelklemme: 38mm
Steuersatz: 1.5" integriert
Dämpfereinbaulänge: 200mm aber Achtung, der Dämpfer muss 57mm Hub haben (ist bei Luftdämpfer eher seltener, haben meißt 51mm Hub)


----------



## rsu (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Rahmen mit dem "schiefen" Maxlegewinde wurde getauscht. Im neuen Rahmen geht die Maxle Achse ohne Probleme einzuschrauben. Sauberste Lösung wenn auch etwas lästig und zeitaufwändig


----------



## Master | Torben (29. Mai 2009)

Jungens ich brauch eure Hilfe...

Mein Händler hier vor Ort kriegt es irgendwie nicht hin mir die Dämpferbolzen für das Fritzz zu besorgen...

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Dämpferbuchsen etc. hab ich alles da - ich brauch die Bolzen zur Befestigung an der Schwinge und am Umlenkhebel. Falls jemand ein Foto machen könnte wie die im ausgebauten Zustand aussehen wäre das auch schon ein große Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (29. Mai 2009)

Heyho,

heute is mein Fritzz endlich fertig geworden!! Hab natürlich gleich ne Runde ums Haus drehen müssen; Fazit: einfach nur genial!!
Ein paar Teile werde noch ausgetauscht ... achja:
Welche Pedale fahrt ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen?! Ich hätt die NC-17 sudpin III s-pro im Auge ... bis auf den Preis sind die genial!!
Ansonsten versuch ich natürlich demnächst Bilder zu liefern!!
Bis dahin

cheers


----------



## Master | Torben (29. Mai 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Welche Pedale fahrt ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen?!
> cheers



Wellgo MG-1, gibts bei eBay für 33 Euro komplett (zwar aus Hong Kong, das geht aber Reibungslos - kam auch direkt zu mir, nix mit Zoll


----------



## Masira (30. Mai 2009)

hallo liebe fritzz gemeinde. 

ich bin über den rahmen(2008er) gestolpert und er hat großes interesse in mir geweckt. 

nun stehen allerdings ein paar fragen im raum, die ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt.

1. welche einbaulänge und welchen hub hat der dämpfer?
2. kann man einen dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter fahren? (bei nem manitou gehts, weil der ausgeleichsbehälter unten fix ist und nicht wie "üblich" mit an der luftkammer hängt.)
3. welche breite hat das tretlager?
4. wieviel wiegt der rahmen ohne dämpfer?( in 18" oder in 20")

danke schonmal, vielleicht ließt man sich demnächst öfter


----------



## Master | Torben (30. Mai 2009)

Ok.

1. 200mm Einbaulänge aber ACHTUNG: 57mm Hub (bei Luftdämpfern eher unüblich)
2. Ja und nein - Piefke hat einige durchprobiert, musst du mal danach suchen.
3. Tretlager ist 73mm breit
4. mein Rahmen wiegt (ohne Dämpfer) 2890 Gramm bei 18"

Mehr Daten stehen eine Seite weiter vorn


----------



## Masira (30. Mai 2009)

vielen dank, sorry dass du nochmal alles schrieben musstest, habe deinen post erst später gesehen


----------



## Master | Torben (30. Mai 2009)

Haha - kein Problem


----------



## mr. smith (2. Juni 2009)

Geschafft
nach ein paar grauen Haaren mehr


----------



## dualbrutal (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wer von Euch hat denn das 2008er Fritzz-Rahmenset von H&S Bikediscount und kann mir sagen was neben Rahmen und Dämpfer noch im Lieferumfang war? Rear-Maxle, Steuersatz,...?

Geht bestimmt schneller hier als bei der H&S-Hotline 

Grüße


----------



## the me (4. Juni 2009)

Hab den Rahmen bestellt; im Lieferumfang sind nur Rahmen, Dämpfer mit Buchsen und alle Schrauben und Bolzen, die den Rahmen mim Dämpfer verbinden.
Rear Maxle hab ich extra bestellen müssen; hat mich 40 Euronen gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dualbrutal (4. Juni 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen bestellt; im Lieferumfang sind nur Rahmen, Dämpfer mit Buchsen und alle Schrauben und Bolzen, die den Rahmen mim Dämpfer verbinden.
> Rear Maxle hab ich extra bestellen müssen; hat mich 40 Euronen gekostet.



Danke dir


----------



## Master | Torben (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn du den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bestellst (so wie ich) dann sind nichtmal die Dämpferbolzen dabei *grml

Die darfst du dir dann beim Cube Händler vor Ort besorgen und 17,50 Euro bezahlen.

Aber es musste ja unbedingt ein RS Monarch rein 

Ach ja, was ich auch ein wenig vermisst hab, waren Kunststoffclips für die zwei Leitungshalter der Scheibenbremse am Hinterbau (ich weiß das die net teuer sind... aber genau deshalb hätte ich das erwartet )


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Juni 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer bestellst (so wie ich) dann sind nichtmal die DÃ¤mpferbolzen dabei *grml
> 
> Die darfst du dir dann beim Cube HÃ¤ndler vor Ort besorgen und 17,50 Euro bezahlen.
> 
> Aber es musste ja unbedingt ein RS Monarch rein



17.50â¬ is aber nen Sonderpreis  .. 'weil wir det sind'


----------



## Master | Torben (5. Juni 2009)

Wir müssen ja jetzt keinem verraten das Cube das sonst für 50 Euro verkauft


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (5. Juni 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bestellst (so wie ich) dann sind nichtmal die Dämpferbolzen dabei *grml
> 
> Die darfst du dir dann beim Cube Händler vor Ort besorgen und 17,50 Euro bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren die Dämpferbolzen und die Distanzstücke dabei!
Musste mir allerdings aus nem 8er Alurohr neue Distanzhülsen anpassen, da die mitgelieferten wohl nur für den Foxdämpfer passen.
Und statt der C-Clips hab ich Kabelbinder genommen.


----------



## the me (5. Juni 2009)

Die C-Clips waren auch bei mir nicht dabei; hab da aber auch an jedem bike Kabelbinder; denen vertrau ich auch in jeder Lebenslage!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dualbrutal (6. Juni 2009)

Über die Clips kann ich hinweg sehen, was ist denn mit einer Sattelstützenklemme, die ist dann sicherlich auch nicht im Lieferumfang dabei?

the me, wo gibt es denn die Rear Maxle für 40 ?


----------



## nobs (6. Juni 2009)

Strunzel schrieb:


> soso. noch ein Fritzz auf dem rossi



na denne vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal und kann ne runde gemeinsam rollen
Gruß 
nobs


----------



## the me (6. Juni 2009)

Hab diese Hope Pro II Nabe gekauft, und auf Anfrage hat er mir noch eine RearMaxle mitbestellt, die ich dann für die 40 natürlich sofort genommen hab:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/183291/cat/fav

Schreib den Mann doch einfach mal an!!
Ansonsten sind sie bei hibike o.ä. immer teurer.

cheers


----------



## helberg010 (9. Juni 2009)

moin,

hab einen e-type umwerfer fd-m770-e dual pull, kann mir einer verraten ob das der richtig ist. das kommt mit den schaltzügen doch nicht richtig hin?!

bin mir sicher das mir wer helfen kann

danke


----------



## helberg010 (9. Juni 2009)

helberg010 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab einen e-type umwerfer fd-m770-e dual pull, kann mir einer verraten ob das der richtig ist. das kommt mit den schaltzügen doch nicht richtig hin?!
> 
> ...



Hab es herausgefunden!!!!


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Juni 2009)

Dann schreib doch gleich obs gepasst hat oder net


----------



## helberg010 (9. Juni 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch gleich obs gepasst hat oder net



joo,

für alle die es noch nicht wissen, zug unterm tretlager nach oben führen über den schwarzen entenkopf legen und wie gewohnt mit der feststellschraube verspannen.
umwerfer sitzt für meinen geschmack zu dicht am dämpfer, was mich irritiert hatte.

gruß malte


----------



## Maxximum (9. Juni 2009)

bei mir berührt der umwerfer im voll ausgefederten zustand den dämpfer sogar ganz leicht.
das macht nicht wirklich was.


----------



## the me (15. Juni 2009)

So, nun fährt meins auch endlich:










cheers


----------



## Master | Torben (19. Juni 2009)

Soho Freunde der Nacht - es ist angerichtet 







Derzeitiges Kampfgewicht liegt bei 15,1 kg.
Nächsten Monat gibts andere Pedale und eine andere Sattelstütze dann ändert sich das Ganze auf 14,8 kg.

Fazit des ersten Ausritts: der Hinterbau ist wirklich Klasse! Beim Pedalieren geht das ganze ordentlich vorwärts. Härter rangenommen hab ich das Fritzz noch nicht - das wird aber bald passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2009)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Juli 2009)

Schankedön


----------



## aux-racing (11. Juli 2009)

moin leutz
ähm, ma was technisches- hat jemand von euch schon ma seine bremsbeläge gewechselt und wenn ja welche nehmt ihr da, also welche marke und vor allem welches gebinde.
organisch oder sinter, was ist da besser und greift die scheibe nicht an.
the one bremse


----------



## richardlevy (12. Juli 2009)

Noch ein


----------



## Totoxl (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute
Habe mir auch den Fritzz Rahmen mit Steuersatz bestellt und ich hoffe ich habe alle Teile zusammen.
1.Dämpfer 200x55mm
2.Hinterrad Nabe 135x12mm 
3.Sattelstützadapter von 34,9 auf 31,6
4.Sattelstützklemme 38mm
5.Umwerfer E-Type Slx
6.Maxle

Ich hoffe das paßt soweit, falls Jemand ein Fehler endeckt, oder noch was fehlt, hilfe.


----------



## Master | Torben (18. Juli 2009)

Das klingt soweit erstmal nach den Teilen die 'speziell' am Fritzz sind.

Eventuell noch der Steuersatz.

Der Dämpfer sollte aber 200x57mm haben  denke aber mal du hast so einen 

Ach ja - falls du keine Hollowtech2 Innenlager (oder ähnliche) benutzt - ein Innenlager für 73mm breite Gehäuse.


----------



## Cube Lova (28. Juli 2009)

hallo leute...
welchen einbaulänge hat der daämpfer im fritzz.... bei wieviel hub?
lg


----------



## Totoxl (28. Juli 2009)

200x57mm


----------



## rsu (28. Juli 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> 5.Umwerfer E-Type Slx



Schau Dir mal an ob der beim Einfedern nicht am Rahmen streift. Ist zwar nicht viel aber ich hab etwas Material am Umwerfer abgeschliffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (29. Juli 2009)

Da es bei H&S ein keinen Rahmen mehr gibt, ob wohl er mir zugesagt wurde 
habe ich Quasi ein Cube Fritzz Rahmenkit liegen ohne Rahmen  

Ich habe folgende Teile

Red. Hülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm
Umwerfer Shimano SLX E-Type 
Achse Maxle 135mm
Hinterrad Nabe PZ Racing 135x12mm
Sattelklemme Hope 38,5mm

Falls noch die Teile für sein Fritzz Rahmen braucht einfach eine Pm an mich.

Ps: Würde gerne zu euren Kreis gehören, aber das wird erst nichts. Viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## helberg010 (29. Juli 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Da es bei H&S ein keinen Rahmen mehr gibt, ob wohl er mir zugesagt wurde
> habe ich Quasi ein Cube Fritzz Rahmenkit liegen ohne Rahmen
> 
> Ich habe folgende Teile
> ...



wen du willst kannst du dazu gehören ich habe noch ein fritzz 08 rumstehen nagelneu bei interesse kannst dich ja melden.


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber das Thema ist erstmal durch. Ist aber sehr nett.


----------



## der_ferschbub (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Toto und der Rest,

bin seit vorgestern zufällig Besitzer eines Cube Fritzz 08er Rahmens. Den werd ich jetzt wohl aufbauen. Ich kann Teile gebrauchen. Hab ja bisher nur den Rahmen.
Hab eure Beiträge gelesen. Sehr gut und ausführlich. Werd aber nicht drum rum kommen, noch ein paar Fragen zu stellen. Aber das kommt später.

Freu mioch schon aufs Aufbauen und noch mehr aufs Fahren
Gruß
Andy

PS: Will mein Kona Dawg Deluxe (2006) mit FOX Talas X loswerden. Vielleicht hat jemand interesse.


----------



## Master | Torben (31. Juli 2009)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> bin seit vorgestern zufällig Besitzer eines Cube Fritzz 08er Rahmens.



Wo hast du ihn geklaut 

Willkommen im Fritzz-Club 
Hast eine gute Wahl getroffen und fragen werden hier gern beantwortet


----------



## der_ferschbub (1. August 2009)

is vom anhänger gefallen

nee schmarrn. auf ebay gezogen is nigelnagelneu, aber halt nur der rahmen.
ich hab das gefühl, dass das kein billiger spass wird mit dem radaufbau.
das muss optisch gar nix hermachen. ich will nur so schnell wie möglich fahrn.
etz guck ich mal, wo ich die ganzen teile herbekomme. 

bis bald
andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (1. August 2009)

Mein Fritzz - siehe oben - hat mich um die 1700 Euro gekostet, wobei Kurbeln, Reifen und Sattel schon vorhanden waren.


----------



## Frogfisch (3. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mein Fritzz the one in 18" ein wenig abspecken.

Kennt evtl jemand das Gewicht vom Laufradsatz(Sunringle Nabe mit Dt Swiss 5.1)
Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge welche Teile vom Fritzz ziemlich schwer sind.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## nobs (3. August 2009)

Hi,
na dann will ich auch mal mein Fritzzle vorzeigen

http://picasaweb.google.de/nobs1111/2009_Dreisam#


----------



## Michaone (3. August 2009)

mal ne kuze frage...

gabs das 08´er Modell nur als black anodized?

wie langweilig


----------



## MadDogXXL (3. August 2009)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge welche Teile vom Fritzz ziemlich schwer sind.



Ich denke am besten kann man zwischen Lenker und Sattel abspecken.



Und abgespeckt wird in diesem Sinne auch zwischen Lenker und Sattel mit den Füßen an den Pedalen und kräftig kurbeln.

In meinem Fall ist es nämlich der Fahrer.
Kannst ja mal einen kurzen Checkup mit der Waage machen.
Mal sehen wo bei dir am meisten zu holen ist.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben ,-)

Mad


----------



## Master | Torben (4. August 2009)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mein Fritzz the one in 18" ein wenig abspecken.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn für Teile verbaut und wieviel wiegt dein Fritzz komplett?


----------



## Frogfisch (4. August 2009)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Ich denke am besten kann man zwischen Lenker und Sattel abspecken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gewicht liegt bei 80 kg und das wird auch dabei bleiben, mir gehts es hauptsächlich darum das man bei längeren Tragepassagen 200-600 hm nicht durchgehend 14,5 kg schleppen muss.


----------



## Master | Torben (4. August 2009)

MH.
Mit 14,5kg ist dein Fritzz aber schon auf nem sehr guten Wert!

Die Syntace ist eine vergleichsweise schwere Stütze weil nicht vollständig aus Carbon sondern noch mit Alu verstärkt.
Dabei sparst du aber wirklich nur einige Gramm. Leichte Laufräder am Fritzz würde ich überdenken, da das Bike ja gebaut ist auch mal derb rangenommen zu werden.
Die Sun Ringle Jumping Flea Naben sind meines Wissens sehr leicht und auch in 20mm bzw 12mm Steckachsversion zu haben, dazu eine leichte Felge und Sapim CXRay... da sollte noch was gehen.


----------



## nobs (4. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> mal ne kuze frage...
> 
> gabs das 08´er Modell nur als black anodized?
> 
> wie langweilig



bin da nicht ganz sicher, aber ich habs bis jetztb nur in Black gesehen und find es hammergeil  wollt auf keinen Fall ne Litfassäule ist genau mein Fall
grüßle


----------



## the me (14. August 2009)

Nachdem soeben mein Fritzzi (vorerst) fertig geworden ist hier mal die (versprochenen) Bilder:





















mehr und größere Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogfisch (26. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von diesen Laufradsatz

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

oder evtl.was vergleichbares nicht über 1800g


Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## nobs (27. August 2009)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesen Laufradsatz
> 
> ...



Hi,

schau dir doch diesen Thread an
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418183
gruß


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Nachdem soeben mein Fritzzi (vorerst) fertig geworden ist hier mal die (versprochenen) Bilder:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/437953
> 
> ...


 

was ist das für eine rote fahne am sattel ? sowas will ich auch.


----------



## mtb_nico (27. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> was ist das für eine rote fahne am sattel ? sowas will ich auch.


Remove befor flight...
-> http://www.sportflugzeug.com/assets/images/Remove_before_flight_shop.gif


----------



## der_ferschbub (27. August 2009)

hallo frizzler,

mal ein paar fragen, di ewahrscheinlich schon beantwortet sind. hab grad keine zeit zum nachschaun;-)

1. tretlagerbreite?
2. eure erfahrungen mit federgabeln fürs frizz. lass mich gerne inspirieren. will auf jeden fall was absenkbares
3. hab nen rockshox monarch 4.2 (200/57) gesteigert für mein frizz. jetzt brauch ich noch die bolzen...
4. dann brauch ich noch so ne schraube um meinen e-type umwerfer am rahmen zu befestigen...
5. würd gern ein slx schaltsystem und die kurbeln montieren. taugt das was?

ich hab die fragen nicht ausformuliert. aber ihr wisst schon, was ich meine. wär nett von euch, wenn ihr... ihr wisst schon...
andy


----------



## Master | Torben (27. August 2009)

Los gehts:

1. 73mm - also passt ein normales Shimano Hollowtech2 Innenlager (z.B. das der SLX)
2. ich fahre eine Rock Shox Lyrik - sehr gute Kombination
3. Bolzen bekommst du beim Cube-Händler um die Ecke (Bestellware, kostet ca. 25 Euro), Rock Shox Dämpferbuchsen gibt es überall zu kaufen/bestellen (ca. 13 Euro pro Buchsenpaar, also 26 Euro für den kompletten Dämpfer)
4. eine M5 Schraube ist von Nöten
5. SLX passt und taugt


----------



## der_ferschbub (28. August 2009)

danke torben,

hast mir viel geholfen. 
zur federgabel. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der 55 von marzocchiß die gibts ja bißchen günstiger als die lyrik. welche 55 ist da gut. soll ja absenkbar sein. die haben ja die unterschiedlichsten bezeichnungen ata, ata2, eta, tst micro...  wer kennt sich aus?

die 66 hat wohl zu viel federweg. 180mm fürs fritzz is zu viel, oder?


----------



## Master | Torben (28. August 2009)

Nix zu danken 

Wegen Marzocchi schaust du dir mal das Fritzz oben auf dieser Seite an - da ist eine drin  frag also am besten den user 'the me' was er zur Gabel meint.

180mm könnten fahrbar sein aber ich würde es lassen.

Alternative Gabeln sind ansonsten die Suntour Durolux (120-160mm, sehr leicht aber wie man hört mit Lieferproblemen) oder die Rock Shox Domain U-Turn (115-160mm)


----------



## nobs (29. August 2009)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> danke torben,
> 
> hast mir viel geholfen.
> zur federgabel. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der 55 von marzocchiß die gibts ja bißchen günstiger als die lyrik. welche 55 ist da gut. soll ja absenkbar sein. die haben ja die unterschiedlichsten bezeichnungen ata, ata2, eta, tst micro...  wer kennt sich aus?
> ...



Hi,

ich hab die Bomber All Mountain mit 170mm Federweg drin mit nen Steuersatz von Syncros FBI der baut extrem wenig auf und sieht gut aus. Auf TST kannste gern verzichten hab ich nur einmal benutzt und war gleich kaputt aber wer will schon ne Starrgabel. Eta funktioniert hervorragend und ist super schnell zum absenken bei anstiegen geeignet.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ferschbub (1. September 2009)

so freunde,

hab ne lyrik coil u-turn auf ebay gezogen. jetzt brauch ich nen reduziersteuersatz. so um die 50 euronen möcht ich ausgeben. wisst ihr da was, wo ich so was herbekomme?

dämpferbuchsen und -bolzen, sind die auch irgendwo im netz erhältlich?
bei cube is momentan nix zu holen, die sind alle auf messe...

nächstes thema sattelstütze. hab grad keine schieblehre zur hand.
ich hab da ne reduzierhülse. wieviel durchmesser soll ne fritzz sattelstütze haben? mit od ohne reduzierhülse?

freu mich auf antworten
andy


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. September 2009)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> so freunde,
> 
> hab ne lyrik coil u-turn auf ebay gezogen. jetzt brauch ich nen reduziersteuersatz. so um die 50 euronen möcht ich ausgeben. wisst ihr da was, wo ich so was herbekomme?
> 
> ...




Also, im Bikemarkt verkauft jemand einen Acros Ai25, der würde top passen. Schau mal nach, der soll glaub 45eu kosten.
Ansonsten NC17, Hope, oder halt Acros.....aber alles bissl teurer als 50!
Schau mal bei Hibike, da sind alles Buchsen aufgelistet, da kannste dir auch gleich den Steuersatz mitordern, wenn du Böcke hast.
Bei Cube wirste die kaum so bekommen....

Sattelstütze sollte regulär 34,9mm Durchmesser haben. Hier wären Ritchey, syntace sowie Shannon oder auch USE die Parts mit dem richtigen Maß.
Ansonsten nimm eine USE Adapterhülse, denn kannste jede beliebeige Stütze mit 31,6mm verbauen!


----------



## nobs (1. September 2009)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> so freunde,
> 
> hab ne lyrik coil u-turn auf ebay gezogen. jetzt brauch ich nen reduziersteuersatz. so um die 50 euronen mÃ¶cht ich ausgeben. wisst ihr da was, wo ich so was herbekomme?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Steuersatz Syncros FBI 62,- â¬
http://www.jehlebikes.de/wbp-8325-syncros-steuersatz-fbi-reducer-onepointfive-15--1-18.html

USE AdapterhÃ¼lse, jede beliebiege StÃ¼tze mit 31,6mm mÃ¶glich, hab ich noch eine Liegen war nur 1 Woche in meinem Fritzz verbaut tÃ¤t ich zum halben preis hergeben


----------



## Master | Torben (1. September 2009)

Dämpferbolzen gibts über jeden Cube-Händler (für um die 25 Euro).

Ein alternativer, sehr flach bauender Steuersatz von 1.5" auf 1 1/8" ist der Syntace SuperSpin, Kostenpunkt: ca. 65 Euro.


----------



## der_ferschbub (2. September 2009)

Danke,

fühl mich gut aufgehoben bei Euch!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. September 2009)

So Liebe Fritzzer

Verkaufe meinen Stahlfederdämpfer Fox Vanilla RC, mit dem das Fritzz bis Modelljahr 2008 um welten besser Anspricht und somit mehr FahrSpass verspricht!
Da ich in Alp D'Huez meinen 2007Rahmen geerdet habe und als Reklamation einen 2009Rahmen bekommen habe wo dieser Dämpfer leider nicht mehr passt und ich nur noch Luftdämpfer fahren kann!!
Habe auch noch eine E13 Kettenführung die gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt ist ab zu geben. Bei interesse bitte an meine E-Mail adresse wenden: [email protected]
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (5. September 2009)

Hi Fritzzler,

gerade gesehen für 29,90- 

Kompletter Schraubensatz für alle Cube Fritzz / Stereo / Sting Rahmen Modell 2007/2008.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a15402/schraubensatz-fuer-fritzz-stereo-sting-2007-08.html


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (7. September 2009)

Huhu Leute,

ich muss mal so fragen:

Wer von euch fährt in seinem Fritzzi eine 180mm Gabel sowie einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer?

Vielen Dank.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Master | Torben (7. September 2009)

nobs schrieb:


> Hi Fritzzler,
> 
> gerade gesehen fÃ¼r 29,90- â¬
> 
> ...



So wie es aussieht sind da 'nur' die Lagerachsen dabei.
Leider keine DÃ¤mpferbolzen.

Dennoch sehr sinnvoller und preislich interessanter Kit!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. September 2009)

Also Stahlfederdämpfer bin ich im Fritzz gefahren, ich muss sagen das Fahrwerk war 10 mal besser im ansprechverhalten! Bin selbst vorn kurzfristig ne 66ATA gefahren...
Den Dämpfer versteiger ich gerade bei Ebay..Leider hab ich den Rahmen zerlegt und nen 09er bekomm wo er ne mehr passt!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. September 2009)

Ich habe noch Lager für das 07 und 08 Modell, aber nicht die Billig lager von Cube sondern welche von SKF...Der Schraubensatz ist echt günstig


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (7. September 2009)

Hallöle,

ja, habs schon gesehen, dass Du den Vanilla vertickst!
Ja, also ich dachte da an ne Totem, oder halt eine BOS N´Dee!
Jedoch bin ich beim Dämpfer wieder ratlos, denn die Meinungen, was da passt oder nicht, gehen stark auseinander!
Is halt ********, dass alle vernünftigen Dämpfer ein Bottom Out haben!

Bist Alp D´Huez mitgefahren, was?






Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Also Stahlfederdämpfer bin ich im Fritzz gefahren, ich muss sagen das Fahrwerk war 10 mal besser im ansprechverhalten! Bin selbst vorn kurzfristig ne 66ATA gefahren...
> Den Dämpfer versteiger ich gerade bei Ebay..Leider hab ich den Rahmen zerlegt und nen 09er bekomm wo er ne mehr passt!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. September 2009)

Jab, ist die geilste Veranstaltung überhaupt!Und das Härteste was ich je gefahren bin...Bin sogar mit Verletzung unter die ersten 500 gekomm!
Also der Dämpfer passt super zu dem Rad und passt ab 18'' ohne anzuschlagen in den Rahmen und hat sogar noch Luft! 
Ist der Einzige Stahldämpfer da rein passt-hab das mit unserem deutschen Downhill Meister der ja auch für Cube fährt ausprobiert! Im 09er Modell passt dafür nur noch Luftdämpfer :-(

Also ich würde dir Raten bis nächstes demnächst zu warten da gibt es die Lyrik mit 170mm-weil eine N´Dee ist scho sehr teuer... das Rad kommt aber höher an der Front, da würde ich dir raten die Konische Kappe von Fsa weg zu lassen. sonst macht es keinen Spass.


----------



## der_ferschbub (14. September 2009)

servus freunde,

hab ne frage zum etype umwerfer.
ich hab mir nen slx besorgt. der passt aber eher mäßig rein. der geht an der hinteren schwinge an...
passt da der xt besser. oder was für möglichkeiten gibts da?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (14. September 2009)

XT passt wie angegossen, XTR geht auch! Beim SLX is die Parallelogramm nicht groß genug! Da gibts unterschiedliche Grade des "ausschwingens"!!!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. September 2009)

Mh, das kann sehr gut möglich sein-da die SLX Komponenten erst später auf den Markt gekommen sind wie der Rahmen! Ich habe noch einen XT-Umwerfer von meinem Fritzz07 daheim den ich nicht mehr benötige!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (14. September 2009)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> servus freunde,
> 
> hab ne frage zum etype umwerfer.
> ich hab mir nen slx besorgt. der passt aber eher mäßig rein. der geht an der hinteren schwinge an...
> passt da der xt besser. oder was für möglichkeiten gibts da?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5673765&highlight=SLX+E-Type#post5673765


----------



## der_ferschbub (15. September 2009)

nochmal zum umwerfer.
passen da alle xt-umwerfer.
kann mir jemand die genaue typenbezeichnung durchgeben von dem ding. nicht dass ich wieder was falsches bestelle.
wär echt nett.

ach ja. brauch noch ne sattelstütze 34,9. hat jemand eine über? oder weiß eine wo günstig...????
gruß
andy


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (15. September 2009)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> nochmal zum umwerfer.
> passen da alle xt-umwerfer.
> kann mir jemand die genaue typenbezeichnung durchgeben von dem ding. nicht dass ich wieder was falsches bestelle.
> wär echt nett.
> ...





Also, die genaue Bezeichnung lautet: FD-M770-E (E für E-Type)
Günstige Sattelstützen mit 34,9er Durchmesser gibts leider nicht!
Deshalb nimm eine USE-Adapterhülse von 34,9mm-31,6mm und dann sozusagen eine 31,6er Stütze, die gibts wie Sand am Meer und dazu noch extrem billig! Die Hülse kostet ca. 10!!!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## der_ferschbub (15. September 2009)

servus

würde der umwerfer auch passen? hab ich bei ebay gesehen.:

Umwerfer Shimano XT FD-M760-E Type Topswing
Hervorragende Schaltperformance   
Die angewinkelten Einstellschrauben sind leicht zu erreichen   
Innenlager Montage  
Zusätzlich wurde die Form des Käfigs so verändert, dass die Reifenfreiheit vergrößert werden konnte   
Das verbreiterte Parallelogramm unterdrückt durch die breitere Gelenkbasis Verwindungen und führt somit zu schnellerem Schalten und höherer Lebensdauer 
Material: Stahl, Aluminium   
Dual-Pull-Technik


----------



## sheer good (18. September 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Nachdem soeben mein Fritzzi (vorerst) fertig geworden ist hier mal die (versprochenen) Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 boah das ist ja ne fiese bremsanlage. doppelkolben oder? wie bremst die denn so, vermutlich anker-gleich?!


----------



## the me (18. September 2009)

Vierkolbenbremse; Hope Mono M4; die Bremsleitung is einfach genial, jedoch noch traumhaft dosierbar; also nicht nur ein Wurfanker, sondern super Ausnutzung des Bremshebelweges ohne aber diesen bis zum Lenker ziehen zu können!! Ein Traum und absolut empfehlenswert, wenn auch natürlich nicht mehr das neueste Modell!! (In ebay gibts trotdem immer wieder mal neue wie diese!!-)


----------



## Markus1577 (21. September 2009)

Tach,an alle hier!
Wollt mal fragen wie Ihr des mit gebrauchten Bike's seht.
Ich möcht Mir gern,zu Meim AM noch n fritzz dazuholen,da Ich gelesen hab,daß der Fritzz doch mehr (in sachen gelände unsichermachen),verkraftet als ein AM.Bin Fritzz 07 vom Kumpel gefahren,nur geil des Teil!!!
Mein Problem,bin derzeit Schüler und deswegen net so gut bei Kasse,deswegen der Gedanke ein gebrauchtes(Mein Favorit is halt das Fritzz).
Fragen:
1.Was Meint Ihr zwegs gebrauchte Bike's? (ja,oder eher Finger weg)
2.Mit wieviel muß Ich ca. rechnen,für n Fritzz 07/08?
3.Wo bekomme Ich ein gebrauchtes Fritzz her? (Bitte um Tipps,Internetseite usw)

Gruß
Markus


----------



## 702 (21. September 2009)

Hi!
Habe gerade Deinen Beitrag gelesen.
Ich habe das Fritzz 2008/Formula The One NP:2999 Euro
Ich will es verkaufen.Ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt-Sehr gut gepflegt!
Nur Touren gefahren/Bergisches Land
-keine Sprünge/Bikeparks etc. 
Wenn Du wirklich Interesse hast Melde Dich.

Gruss 702


----------



## rsu (23. September 2009)

1.Was Meint Ihr zwegs gebrauchte Bike's? (ja,oder eher Finger weg)
>
Wenn Du knapp bei Kasse bist gibt es wohl keine Alternative. Idealerweise den Rahmen/Bike vorher anschauen und probefahren ob alles iO ist. 

2.Mit wieviel muÃ Ich ca. rechnen,fÃ¼r n Fritzz 07/08?
>
Schau regelmÃ¤ssig bei ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt dann bekommst Du ein GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r die Preise. Je nach Ausstattung, Zustand und Baujahr evtl zw 1200-2000â¬ und mehr. Je neuer umso teurer, wie das halt so ist  Achtung, nach meinem Wissen gab es bei einigen 07er Modellen Probleme mit dem Hinterbau beim max Einfedern. Die unproblematischen Modelle haben an der Sitzstrebe links vom DÃ¤mpfer eine Aussparung. Das alte Modell hat auch noch 150er Einbaubreite hinten und ein breiteres Tretlager.

3.Wo bekomme Ich ein gebrauchtes Fritzz her? (Bitte um Tipps,Internetseite usw)
>
Schau regelmÃ¤ssig bei ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus1577 (23. September 2009)

Danke für die Tipps mit den älteren Modellen,da werd Ich dan besonders n Auge drauf werfen.Probefahren ist eiglich au ein muß!Möcht ja keine Katze im Sack kaufen
Im Bikemarkt schau Ich au ab und zu mal rein,da Ich ja n Bike hab kann Ich Mir n bissle Zeit lassen und gemüdlich schauen.
Ebay Fan bin Ich net so,hab da 2-3mal schlechte Geschichten erlebt.


----------



## jason_wurzel (25. September 2009)

Servus Beinand!

Ich gehöre auch zu der Gemeinde der Fritzz-selber-Aufbauer 
Dazu ne Frage: Ich habe also den 2008er Rahmen, da gehört doch die ganz normale 12x135mm Maxle hinten rein, oder ist die Achse ein spezielles Cube-Model?? Mein (nicht-Cube) Händler hatte sich erkundigt und die haben ihm gesagt, ich muss die direkt beim Cubehändler kaufen und kann nicht die normale 12x135 hernehmen.  
Gruß, 
Michi


----------



## the me (25. September 2009)

Erst mal Gratulation zum Rahmen!! Freu mich schon auf Bilder!!
Zur Frage: Is ne ganz normale Rock Shox "Rear Maxle" (12x135 stimmt ja eh). Die Nabe sollte hald auch passen ... ansonsten gibts eigentlich nix besonderes ... viel Spass beim Aufbaun!!


----------



## Master | Torben (25. September 2009)

Zum Thema - Fritzz und Bikepark...

Ich war die letzte Woche mit dem Fritzz in Schladming. Sind an zwei Tagen im Bikepark gewesen, ca. 30 Abfahrten hat das Fritzz gesehen.

Es war einfach nur geil! 
Das Bike hat super angesprochen und mir ein sicheres Gefühl gegeben. Mit einem weichen Dämpfer-Setup sind auch die ganzen Querrillen kein Problem gewesen - die 170mm Federweg an der Front (Manitou Sherman) konnte ich leider nicht weicher Stellen ansonsten wäre noch mehr Speed drin gewesen, ich war aber auch so SEHR fix unterwegs 

Kurzum: Das Fritzz taugt DEFINITIV für den Bikepark und für schnelle ruppige Abfahrten!

Die anderen Tage standen Touren auf dem Programm (28km 900hm, 72km 1600hm und 55km 1500hm). Ich konnte mit dem Fritzz die meisten Anstiege bewältigen. Die steilen Stücke musste ich nur schieben weil Maxxis Minion Super Tacky einfach beschi**en rollen, ich vorne nur ein Kettenblatt fahre (42 Zähne) und die Sherman sicht nicht absenken ließ - mit ordentlichen Reifen und 2-Fach Kettenblatt vorne hätte ich denke ich nahezu alles fahren können.
Dafür konnte ich es bergab richtig krachen lassen.

Kurzum: Das Fritzz taugt DEFINITIV auch für den Uphill-Betrieb!

Trotz der Quälereien ist das Fritzz in top Zustand - keinerlei defekte oder lockere Schrauben etc.

Zum Thema RearMaxle: Beim 2008er Fritzz ist wie schon erwähnt die 135x12mm Rearmaxle pflicht, die kannst du kaufen wo du magst (ich hab meine einzeln im Internet gekauft).


----------



## jason_wurzel (25. September 2009)

Danke für die Info zwecks Maxle!! Dann schiess ich mir mal eine auf EBay, ist doch billiger, als sie übern Händler zu bestellen...
Bilder dauern leider noch, da mein Budget sehr begrenzt ist...angepeilt hab ich Frühjahr


----------



## Master | Torben (25. September 2009)

jason_wurzel schrieb:


> Danke für die Info zwecks Maxle!! Dann schiess ich mir mal eine auf EBay, ist doch billiger, als sie übern Händler zu bestellen...
> Bilder dauern leider noch, da mein Budget sehr begrenzt ist...angepeilt hab ich Frühjahr



Was soll denn so alles schönes an Teilen kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jason_wurzel (25. September 2009)

Schon gekauft: 
Rahmen (eh klar...): Fritzz 2008
Laufräder: Spank Subrosa Felgen mit Novatec Naben
Reifen: RubberQueen 2.4
Kurbel/Innenlager: Truvativ Hussefelt 2.2 + Howitzer Innenlager

TODO ;-)
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium weiß
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Gripshift
Gabel: Suntour Durolux 120-160mm in Weiß (180 gehen ja leider ned wegen der Rahmen-Garantie von Cube, oder?)
Dämpfer: Vanilla RC 

Der Rest entscheidet sich, wenn er mir übern weg läuft...


----------



## Master | Torben (25. September 2009)

Klingt soweit erstmal in Ordnung.
Noch ein paar Detailfragen weil das Fritzz da etwas spezieller ist 

Hinterradnabe in 12x135mm?
Howitzer Innenlager für 73mm breite Tretlagergehäuse?

Und einen Hinweis: Vanilla RC in 200x57mm kaufen 

Zur 180mm Gabel: Ob Cube da was dagegen hat weiß ich nicht aber ich würde es wegen des Lenkwinkels nicht machen. Ich bin mit 170mm vorn auch im Bikepark sehr gut zurecht gekommen und mit meiner RS Lyrik wäre das wohl sogar noch besser gegangen


----------



## jason_wurzel (26. September 2009)

Hi!
Meinst du der Lenkwinkel mit ner 180er Gabel wirkt sich dann negativ aus? Ich fahre gerne sehr technische Sachen, da wäre es mir halt wichtig dass das Bike möglichst agil bleibt. Wenn das Bike bei sowas mit 180mm schlechter geht als mit 160mm dann nehm ich eh 160.
Wegen Cube: Ich hatte da mal irgendwann sowas auf der Cube Seite gelesen, dass nur soviel Federweg zugelassen ist, wie der mit dem die Bikes ausgeliefert werden (also beim Fritzz 160er Lyrik/Talas 36...). 

Das Innenlager passt, eh klar. Hab ich extra drauf geachtet  (nachdem ich mir erstmal als erstes Teil einen nicht-E-Type Umwerfer bestellt hatte *doh* achte ich jetzt drauf, dass es auch wirklich die richtigen Teile sind...)

Thema Umwerfer: Der ist schon ganz schön knapp an der Schwinge drann oder? Hab heute meinen montiert (2009 Shimano XT FDM770 etype) und das sind wirklich nur ein paar Millimeter zum Umwerfer, wenn die Schwinge einfedert). Passt da der 2008er besser?

Gruß & danke für die Info & argh, will auch in den Bikepark :-D, 
Michi


----------



## nobs (26. September 2009)

Hi,
bei Cube wird aber das Bike mit nen hochaufbauenden Ahead Steuersatz ausgeliefert, wenn du  dem Bike nen flachen Steuersatz gönnst dann darfst gern 10mm mehr Federweg fahrn.


----------



## Master | Torben (26. September 2009)

nobs schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei Cube wird aber das Bike mit nen hochaufbauenden Ahead Steuersatz ausgeliefert, wenn du  dem Bike nen flachen Steuersatz gönnst dann darfst gern 10mm mehr Federweg fahrn.



In das Steuerrohr des Fritzz passt kein Ahead-Steuersatz rein, es passen nur Semi-integrierte Steuersätze. (Den Syntace SuperSpin kann ich da empfehlen, ist gleichzeitig ein Reduziersteuersatz auf 1 1/8").

Das Fritzz wurde mit einem FSA Orbit Z 1.5" Steuersatz ausgeliefert soweit ich weiß.

Wenn du agil fahren willst, würde ich gerade auf eine 160mm Gabel zurückgreifen - dann hast du weniger Gewicht vorn dran (im Idealfall mit einer Lyrik Solo Air um die 2,2-2,3kg), baust nicht so hoch und bist so wendiger.
Mit einer 180er Gabel versaust du dir den Lenkwinkel aber auch nicht gleich  er wird halt etwas flacher, sollte aber im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## jason_wurzel (27. September 2009)

ah, ok danke!
eine weitere wichtige Info fürs aufbauen: nur semi-integrierte Steuersätze...*merke*

Aber dann bleib ich wohl bei 160mm, ich denke die reichen mir auch (fahr jetzt ja mit 100mm durch die Gegend :-D )


----------



## Bayer (27. September 2009)

also mit 180mm wird der lenkwinkel flacher nicht steiler dadruch wird das bike laufrühiger u stabiler und man hat weniger überschlagsgefühlt im steilen gelände. dafür verliert man etwas agilität und das tretlager geht nach oben (man fühlt sich evtl etwas aufgebockt)


----------



## Master | Torben (27. September 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> also mit 180mm wird der lenkwinkel flacher nicht steiler ...



Ups... geändert


----------



## freeridebss (23. Oktober 2009)

hab ma ne frage:wenn einer en k18 hat welche felge habt ihr vorne??
weil ich un mein cousin haben das un der hat ne dt swiss felge vorne un ich habe die sunringle wie hinten.
un noch eine:kann man die gleiche nabe benutzen auch wenn man ne dickere felge ranbaun will??z.b. ne sun-singletrack


----------



## rsu (25. Oktober 2009)

Lern erst mal Dich auszudrücken, dann kann Dir hier auch geholfen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridebss (25. Oktober 2009)

is einfahc die frage wenn du des k18 modell hast ob du vorne die dt swiss felge hast oder die sun equalizer?? und die 2te : Ob ich mir ne dickere felge wie die equalizer auf die gleiche nabe raufmachen könnte??


----------



## nobs (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ist ja kein Rechtschreibforum, deshalb sehe ich das mal nicht so eng, auch auf Fragen die nicht so präzise gestellt sind, zu antworten. Ja, es ist eigentlich egal was für Felgen du dir einspeichst hauptsache sie passen durch die Gabel oder den Hinterbau, die Speicchenlänge kann eventuell variieren da musst du dann messen wenn halt sie Felge im Durchmesser anders ist musst du die speichenlänge dementsprechend anpassen. Schau miene Felge ist auch ziemlich breit um Durchschläge zu vermeiden.






[/URL][/IMG]



freeridebss schrieb:


> is einfahc die frage wenn du des k18 modell hast ob du vorne die dt swiss felge hast oder die sun equalizer?? und die 2te : Ob ich mir ne dickere felge wie die equalizer auf die gleiche nabe raufmachen könnte??


----------



## freeridebss (26. Oktober 2009)

ok gut danke,weil die nabe is ja so ziemlich das teuerste


----------



## RolandMC (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2008`er Fritzz Rahmens. Heute kam die P6 Sattelstütze. Beim reinschieben war aber nach 17 cm Schluss. Vom Sattelrohr her müsste sie aber doch mindestens 30 cm reingehen. Könnte einer von euch mal nach messen?
Und ist der 2008`er mit dem 2009`er identisch?

Danke 
Roland


----------



## freeridebss (29. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du nach bedarf kürzen
Wenn du reinschaust siehst du ab wann die p6 alluminiumverstärkt ist,nur da absägen wo aluminiumverstärkt ist und dann nochmal abschleifen, fertig


----------



## nobs (3. November 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2008`er Fritzz Rahmens. Heute kam die P6 Sattelstütze. Beim reinschieben war aber nach 17 cm Schluss. Vom Sattelrohr her müsste sie aber doch mindestens 30 cm reingehen. Könnte einer von euch mal nach messen?
> Und ist der 2008`er mit dem 2009`er identisch?
> ...



Hallo Roland,

meine Sattelstütze geht deutlich tiefer rein im 2008er Fritzz ca. 29cm schau doch mal ob da irgend etwas vorsteht oder Beule im Rohr oder ähnliches

Norbert


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

nobs schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> meine Sattelstütze geht deutlich tiefer rein im 2008er Fritzz ca. 29cm schau doch mal ob da irgend etwas vorsteht oder Beule im Rohr oder ähnliches
> 
> Norbert



Hi Norbert,

Ich hab wegen dem Problem mit Cube gemailt. Die sagten ich soll mich an den Händler in meiner Nähe wenden, der würde mit einer Reibahle das Sattelrohr ausreiben. Nur der hatte natürlich keine in 34,9 mm. Ich hab mir jetzt eine im Netz bestellt mit Halter 79 .
Gäbe es eine anständige Endkontrolle würde so etwas nicht passieren da dies ja des öftern passiert.
29-30 cm würden optimal passen dann könnte ich die Stütze bei Trail Abfahrten ganz versenken.

Roland


----------



## nobs (3. November 2009)

Hi Roland,

79,- ist ein stolzer Preis für nen Fehler den Cube verursacht hat, aber du brauchst dann sicher auch noch eine Verlängerung um mit der Reibahle auf die gesamte Tiefe zu kommen?


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2009)

nobs schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> 79,- ist ein stolzer Preis für nen Fehler den Cube verursacht hat, aber du brauchst dann sicher auch noch eine Verlängerung um mit der Reibahle auf die gesamte Tiefe zu kommen?



Soviel ich gesehen habe, ist diese Reibahle extra für Sattelrohre d. h. der Halter ist denke ich lange genug. "Hoffentlich"

Was wiegt dein Fritzz, und welche Felgen hast du da drauf, bist du damit zufrieden. Wäre viell. mal eine Anschaffung für die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ferschbub (3. November 2009)

so fritzz-freunde,

meins is seit ca. 3 wochen auch fertig und fährt sich nach der ersten eingewöhnungsphase phantastisch

würds euch gern zeigen, aber das bilderhochladen klappt nicht so wie ichs mir vorstelle


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2009)

Meins ist seit gestern fertig. 15 KG mit einer Stahlfedergabel mit 2,8 KG.
Ist also noch genug potential zum tunen.
Bilder mach ich und stell sie auch mal rein.


----------



## Mc Wade (15. November 2009)

Sollte hier auch von Interesse sein !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe ich im Stereo Threat schon mal bemerkt, 
..........inzwischen das notwendige Werkzeug ( Innenauszieher / Gegenstütze ) zum Ausbau der Hauptschwingenlager / Nadellager - Stereo/Fritzz - 2008 getestet, und für geeignet befunden !
Lagerausbau geht problemlos, anbei nochmal die Links für das Werkzeug, dass ich mir gekauft habe : Gegenstütze,
http://www.kukko.com/index.cfm?page=....cfm&m=2&id=68
Innenauszieher 14-19 mm
http://www.kukko.com/index.cfm?page=....cfm&m=2&id=61
War mit zusammen 60  nicht ganz billig, aber bei zwei Räder dann doch lohnenswert.
Am besten wäre es natürlich man würde einen weiteren Biker mit Stereo oder Fritzz in seiner Nähe zur Kostenminimierung/teilung finden !

Gruss
Wade


----------



## Master | Torben (15. November 2009)

Die Links funktionieren Leider nicht - wenn du die Artikelnummern angibst, kann man direkt suchen 
Ansonsten ist das ne feine Seite - danke!

Wie funktioniert das mit der Bestellung?


----------



## Mc Wade (15. November 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Die Links funktionieren Leider nicht - wenn du die Artikelnummern angibst, kann man direkt suchen
> Ansonsten ist das ne feine Seite - danke!
> 
> Wie funktioniert das mit der Bestellung?



Hallo, 
bestellen kann man das unter anderem bei der Fa Wollschläger :

www.wollschlaeger.de

Habe ich selbst dort gekauft, für 60  , sind bei mir um die Ecke  - hatte dazu auch schon eine Idee im Stereo threat geschr., da ich die beiden Werkzeuge schon gekauft und ausprobiert habe - funktionieren einwandfrei für das Nadellager - könnte ich mir auch vorstellen die Werkzeuge für eine Leihgeb. z.B.: 5  + Versand ( hermes 8,40  hin und zurück ) auszuleihen !
60 EUR für vielleicht 1-2 Lagerwechsel könnte man so gut aufteilen !?!
Ansonsten : Innenauszieher 14-19 mm, 21-2  010996( Kukko Nr.) Dazugehörige Gegenstütze 22-1  012228  ( Kukko Nr.)
Gruss
WAde


----------



## Master | Torben (16. November 2009)

Danke für die genauen Nummern und die Bezugsquelle 
Mal schauen wann bei mir der erste Lagerwechsel ansteht - dauert hoffentlich noch laaaange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Sorry, dass ich hier noch mal diesen Uraltthread ausgrabe. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch dieses Bild hier vom 2008er Modell? Irgendwie habe ich meine Geometrieunterlagen verschlampt... 
-> http://media.cube.eu/2010/geometrie/fritzz_20.gif
Grüße!

nico


----------



## Master | Torben (19. August 2010)

Nix da Uralt-Thread, hier posten leider nur zu wenig Leute


----------



## nobs (19. August 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Sorry, dass ich hier noch mal diesen Uraltthread ausgrabe. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch dieses Bild hier vom 2008er Modell? Irgendwie habe ich meine Geometrieunterlagen verschlampt...
> -> http://media.cube.eu/2010/geometrie/fritzz_20.gif
> Grüße!
> ...



Hallo,

was soll mir der Link zeigen, versteh ich nich ganz?

im übrigen ist der Thread bei mir immer noch aktuell.

Gruß nobs


----------



## Master | Torben (20. August 2010)

Es geht ihm um das Bild mit den Geometriedaten - so wie der Link aussieht allerdings vom 2010er Fritzz?

Für mich ist der Thread auch topaktuell


----------



## nobs (20. August 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Es geht ihm um das Bild mit den Geometriedaten - so wie der Link aussieht allerdings vom 2010er Fritzz?
> 
> Für mich ist der Thread auch topaktuell



ok hab den Link jetzt mit Internett Explorer geöffnet da sieht es anders aus.
Mit Firefox wurde nur ein Startseite geöffnet, mit Vielen Dank blah blah...

aber ich denke das er die Daten vom 2008er Fritzz braucht weil ja die 2010er im Link drin sind, nur leider hab ich diese Daten nicht da ich damals nur einen Rahmen gekauft habe. Ich täte es mal beim Cube Service versuchen. http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-Support-Kontakt_id_8806_.htm


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (20. August 2010)

*Wenn einer von den Mitlesern oder Postern ein komplett custom gebautes 18 Zoll Fritzz sucht, schaut in meine ANZEIGEN!!!*


----------



## mtb_nico (20. August 2010)

nobs schrieb:


> aber ich denke das er die Daten vom 2008er Fritzz braucht weil ja die 2010er im Link drin sind, nur leider hab ich diese Daten nicht da ich damals nur einen Rahmen gekauft habe. Ich täte es mal beim Cube Service versuchen. http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-Support-Kontakt_id_8806_.htm


Genau so läuft der Hase...  Das verlinkte Bild ist vom 2010er Modell! Und ich benötige das 2008er Modell in 20". 

Den Cube Service habe ich auch mal angeschrieben. Mal schaun ob die mir helfen können.
Grüße!

nico


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (6. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

fährt jemand von euch einen Tapered Gabelschaft in seinem Fritzz?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Steuersatz?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## mountainfreek (6. September 2010)

Hey Leutz,
ich verkaufe mein Fritzz bei Ebay 250692738982 
falls jemand intresse hat
greetz


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2010)

Leider hat sich Cube immernoch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Hat vielleicht doch noch jemand von euch die Geometriedaten vom 2008er Fritzz in 20"?
Grüße!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (14. September 2010)

Das Fritzz 2008er ist ja normal für 135mm Hinterrad-Achsen geeignet, hat jemand schon einmal versucht ob auch ein 142mm Laufrad passt? 
Mir kommt das immer so vor als hätte dieses locker Platz aber ich kann es leider nicht testen weil mir kein 142er vorliegt.

Eine Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel kann man ja nicht verbauen oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (14. September 2010)

Also, das X-12 System passt definitiv nicht! Es sind andere Aufnahmen, und Achsstücke!
Daher nur 135er Einbaubreite mit Maxle!

Eine Hammerschmidt geht leider nicht, da Du keine ISCG-Aufnahme hast.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Master | Torben (14. September 2010)

Wieso will man ein 142mm Hinterrad verbauen?
Ich verstehe den allgemeinen Hype um X-12 eh nicht wirklich!


----------



## Playlife8 (14. September 2010)

Wieso? Ganz einfach, ich möchte einen neuen LRS aber in Kürze werde ich mir wohl einen neuen Rahmen zulegen der dann 142mm hat, deshalb wollte ich wissen ob ich den LRS nicht gleich kaufen kann um bis zum Verkauf mein Fritzz leichter zu bewegen!

Mich nervt es ja ohnehin enorm das es verschiedene Breiten gibt, 135, 142 oder 150 alles shit wenn man mehrere Bikes fährt, wenn es nur eine Breite geben würde könnte man bei einem Defekt sofort auf die Hinterräder seiner anderen Bikes zugreifen!


----------



## Master | Torben (14. September 2010)

Hope Pro2 Naben nehmen 
Mit den passenden Adaptern kann man dann 135 und 142 fahren.


----------



## Mircwidu (15. September 2010)

nicht nur Hope passen.
es gibt viele Naben die sich einfach umrüsten lassen. Also 135mm kaufen und wenn es soweit ist Adapter einsetzen
von A wie Achros bis V wie Veltec.
Einfach mal auf der Hersteller HP schauen welche Standards die Naben unterstützen.
Auf der Syntace HP findest auch eine "halbwegs" aktuelle Übersicht welche auf X12 umrüstbar sind.

wenn du weist was du ausgeben willst und was du fährst lässt sich da schon eher was sagen. Welcher LRS zu dir passt.


----------



## Playlife8 (15. September 2010)

Also mein Wunsch wäre Mavic Crossmax SX oder DT Swiss 1750, es soll also auf jeden Fall ein Enduro-LRS werden der ein Gewicht von ca. 1800 nicht weit überschreitet?!


----------



## Mircwidu (16. September 2010)

da gibt es extrem viele. Ich bin mit meinem Veltec V2 auch schon mehrmals im Park gewesen. Die halten.
Waren günstig und laut hersteller 18xx gramm. Was sie wirklich wiegen weiß ich nicht, da ich sie nciht gewogen habe.

Was als aller erstes festehen muss, ist was du ausgeben willst. Danach richtet sich ob custum oder system. Ich würde immer den gut aufgebauten Custom vorziehen.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (16. September 2010)

Ja, die Veltec V-Two haben ein spitzen Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis, und qualitativ sind die auch top.
So gÃ¼nstig kommt man kaum an einen Enduro-LRS.
Jedoch kannste auch mal den User Zet1 anschreiben. Er bietet einen LRS mit NoTubes ZTR Flow und Hope Pro 2 Naben an fÃ¼r etwas um die 300â¬! Besser gehts nicht!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (16. September 2010)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> ... NoTubes ZTR Flow und Hope Pro 2 Naben an für etwas um die 300!...



Hope Hoops... von Chainreactioncycles... 

SIEHE HIER!


----------



## Playlife8 (16. September 2010)

LRS Preis 300 wäre natürlich klasse aber kalkuliert habe ich mal 450 Euronen.
Veltec-V-Two gefallen mir recht gut, im Test haben sie auch gut abgeschnitten, allerdings ist das Gewicht etwas zu hoch.
Das Auge isst ja bekanntermassen auch mit, ich bin der absolute Chrom Fan, habe auf meinem DH´ler die Deemax, Spank hat ja optisch richtig feines zu bieten aber hier ist das Gewicht auch schon wieder recht hoch.
Oh je das wird mal wieder eine schwierige Geburt bis ich den Traum-Super-Hammer-LRS habe! *g


----------



## Mircwidu (16. September 2010)

Bei 450â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mal hier ein Angebot machen lassen: http://light-wolf.de/
Hab selber einen LRS von dem und der ist der absolute Hammer.
Alles Custom und Perfekt aufgebaut. NatÃ¼rlich hat das auch seinen Preis.


----------



## Roldan (14. März 2011)

möchte mir die 2 Fachkettenführung von e13 an mein fritzz 08 dran machen.Aber welche???Bei Bike mailorder BB-32-36  BB-40   ISCG alt 32-36   ISCG alt 40     ISCG 05  32-36     ISCG 05 40.DANKE


----------



## vopsi (14. März 2011)

roldan

wieviel zähne hat dein großes (mittleres) kettenblatt? 36? 40? alles klar? ach ja....BB ausführung ( wird mittels lagerschale des tretlagers geklemmt, in der regel musste ein distanzring auf der rechten seite dafür weglassen).


----------



## Roldan (16. März 2011)

Servus eine E.thirteen DRS 2 Kettenführung habe Ich gefunden. Aber die direkte E-Type montageplatte für den Umwerfer finde Ich nicht. Vielleicht kennt ja einer wo Ich mir eine besorgen kann. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kongo-Joe (11. April 2011)

hallo miteinander,

hat von euch schon jemand erfahrung mit einem rahmenbruch beim 08er cube frizz gemacht?

hab heute einen bruch festgestellt an der oberen kettenstrebe... nicht wirklich fein.


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2011)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem, tritt bei den alten Fritzz häufiger auf. Wende dich über deinen Händler an Cube. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ervin (29. April 2011)

Hallo,
mich und meinen nagelneuen Fritzz SL hat es letzte Woche ziemlich schwer erwischt! Sturz, Rahmenschaden usw. Cube war superkulant und hat mir sofort ein neuen Rahmen geliefert. Steht gerade beim Händler. Da ich für längere Zeit nicht mehr fahren werde verkaufe ich den NEUEN Fritzz SL Rahmen incl. Dämpfer oder auch ohne! Incl. Steuersatz. Größe 20"!
Ernsthafte Angebote an PM schicken!


----------



## freeyourmind (17. Juni 2011)

*passt 200/50 manitou swinger 4 way anstatt 200/57*

Hallo, hab schon das ein oder andere gelesen aber keien eindeutige antwort gefunden. Passt ein 200/50 dämpfer in mein fritzz 2008? Habe einen gebrauchten (fast neu) erstanden aber beginne zu zweifelen. Ist noch nicht verschickt also eventuell kann ich es noch rückgänig machen.


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Juni 2011)

du hast dann halt weniger federweg. Um genau zu sein nur noch 140mm. Ob das so sinnvoll ist.
Und wenn er ein Piggy Bag hat wird es sowieso enge.

Aber sicher gehst du nur wenn du es versuchst.


----------



## freeyourmind (17. Juni 2011)

Danke! Okay das ist dann doch zu wenig federweg. Welche alternativen zum manitoukönnt ihr empfehlen? Verstehe ich das richtig je mehr hub ein dämpfer hat desto mehr federweg. (natuerlich nur wenn die länge gleich ist bzw. nicht weniger ist). Kan man auch einen 216 er einbaulänge einbauen (also mehr als 200)? oder past dann die geometrie nicht mehr?


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Juni 2011)

216 Dämpfer passt nicht (soviel wie ich weiß). Auch bzgl Geometrie.

Du hast Original einen 200 mm langen Dämpfer Verbaut.
Dieser hat 57mm Hub. 
Federweg / Hub = Umsetzungsverhältnis
also:
160 /57 = 2,807
Mit diesem kannst du nun weiter rechnen.

Was genau hast du denn vor?
Coil verbauen oder nur einen anderen Luftdämpfer?


----------



## basti94 (19. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand ob man ne kettenführung ans 2008-er Fritzz bauen kann?
Bitte um Konkrete Beispiele
Lg
Seb.


----------



## freeridebss (25. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand mit welchem drehmoment man die lager anziehen muss?


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2011)

In der Cube FAQ  http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Wie weit könnt ihr eure Sattelstütze im 08er Fritzz versenken? Ich schaffs bei 18" nur ca. 30 cm. Das wird dann nix mit der Reverb


----------



## Dave-o (17. Januar 2012)

Ich werd mal nachmessen, habe allerdings ein 20" Die Reverb soll bei mir demnächst auch dran!! Wieviel cm eischubtiefe braucht die denn so?
Viele Grüße, David


----------



## Höfbert (18. Januar 2012)

80mm


----------



## Dave-o (19. Januar 2012)

So hab bei meinem 20" Rahmen 29,4cm maximale Einschubtiefe!!


----------



## reel (20. Januar 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Wie weit könnt ihr eure  Sattelstütze im 08er Fritzz versenken? Ich schaffs bei 18" nur ca. 30  cm. Das wird dann nix mit der Reverb





Höfbert schrieb:


> 80mm



Warum wird das nix mit der Reverb? bei 80mm min. Einstecktiefe bleiben dir noch 22cm (220mm) Spielraum... solang du deine Reverb nicht komplett versenken willst reichen 30cm doch locker aus?!


----------



## Höfbert (22. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, ich stand bei der Berechnung wohl ein wenig auf dem Schlauch
Also, nochmal für mich:
  Sattelstützenlänge: 420 mm
- Verstellbereich:      125 mm
=                            295 mm

Da ich meine Stütze knapp 270mm versenken kann wird die Reverb folglich ca. 3cm überstehen. Das sollte machbar sein. Gleich wird bestellt!


----------



## reel (23. Januar 2012)

*schmarrn geschrieben, daher gelöscht*


----------



## kampfgnom (23. Januar 2012)

Deine Rechnung hinkt. 
Ich denke, Du machst Dir Sorgen, weil Deine Sattelstütze nur wenig aus dem Rahmen herausschaut, also geht es Dir um die Aufbauhöhe der Reverb.
Die kannst Du aber nicht wie oben berechnen, da zum Verstellweg/Hub ja noch die Höhe des Kopfes hinzukommt und der Abschlussring mit Dichtung. Die Reverb schaut also weit über 125mm aus dem Rahmen heraus.


----------



## DerC (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

montiere grad ein 2008er Fritzz für meine Frau, kann mir jemand nen Tip gebn wie ich den Schaltzug vom Umwerfer verlege? 
Am besten mit Bild 

Weil ich glaube nämlich das da ein entscheidenes Teil fehlt, wo sich der Bowdenzug dran abstützt und der Schaltzug durchläuft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (3. Februar 2013)

da gibts nicht viel zu erklären E-Typ XT ist erforderlich SLX geht auch aber nicht ganz sauber.
Bilder stehen leider auf dem Kopf


----------

